# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية >  قانون التجــــــــارة الفلسطيني

## هيثم الفقى

قانون التجارة

قانون رقم 12 لسنة 1966










فـهرس قـانون التـجارة
رقم 12 لسنة 1966


المادة
الكتاب الأول : التجارة والتجار
الباب الأول : أحكام عامة 1 - 5 
الباب الثاني : الأعمال التجارية 6 - 8
الباب الثالث : التجار
الفصل الأول : التجار واهليتهم 9 - 15
الفصل الثاني : دفاتر التجارة 16 - 21
الفصل الثالث : سجل التجارة 22 - 37
الباب الرابع : المتجر والعنوان التجاري
الفصل الأول : المتجر 38 - 39
الفصل الثاني : العنوان التجاري 40 - 50

الكتاب الثاني : العقود التجارية
الباب الأول : أحكام عامة 51 - 59
الباب الثاني : الرهن التجاري 60 - 67
الباب الثالث : عقد النقل 68 - 79
الباب الرابع : الوكالة التجارية والوساطة والسمسرة
الفصل الأول : الوكالة التجارية 80 - 86
الفصل الثاني : الوكالة بالعمولة 87 - 98
الفصل الثالث : السمسرة 99 - 105
الباب الخامس : الحساب الجاري 106 - 122

الكتاب الثالث : الأوراق التجارية 123
الباب الأول : سند السحب ( السفتجة )
الفصل الأول : انشاء سند السحب وصيغته 124 - 132
الفصل الثاني : مقابل الوفاء 133 - 140
الفصل الثالث : تداول سند السحب 141 - 160
الفصل الرابع : الضمان الإحتياطي 161 - 163
الفصل الخامس : الاستحقاق 164 - 180
الفصل السادس : المطالبة والرجوع أو عدم الوفاء
1- رجوع الحامل 181
2- الاحتجاج 182 - 198
الفصل السابع : التدخل
1- أحكام عامة 199
2- القبول بطريق التدخل 200 - 207

المادة

الفصل الثامن : تعدد النسخ والصور 208 - 212
الفصل التاسع : التحريف 213
الفصل العاشر : التقادم 214 - 221

الباب الثاني : السند لأمر ( الكمبيالة أو السند الإذني ) 222 - 227
الباب الثالث : الشيك
الفصل الأول : انشاؤه وصيغته 228 - 238
الفصل الثاني : تداول الشيك 239 - 243
الفصل الثالث : الضمان الاحتياطي 244
الفصل الرابع : تقديم الشيك ووفاؤه 245 - 255
الفصل الخامس : الشيك المسطر والشيك المقيد بالحساب 256 - 259
الفصل السادس : الرجوع بسبب عدم الوفاء 260
الفصل السابع : الاحتجاج 261 - 266
الفصل الثامن : تعدد النسخ 267 - 268
الفصل التاسع : التحريف 269 - 270
الفصل العاشر : التقادم 271 - 272
الفصل الحادي عشر : أحكام عامة 273 - 281 

الباب الرابع : سائر الاسناد القابلة للانتقال بالتظهير 282 - 283
الباب الخامس : القيم المنقولة 284 - 289

الكتاب الرابع : الصلح الواقي والافلاس
الباب الأول : الصلح الواقي 290 - 315
الباب الثاني : الافلاس
الفصل الأول : شهر الافلاس 316 - 324
الفصل الثاني : آثار شهر الافلاس 325 - 337
الفصل الثالث : اجراءات الافلاس
1- هيئة التفليسة 338 - 350
2- ادارة موجودات المفلس 351 - 372
3- تثبيت الديون على المفلس 373 - 382
الفصل الرابع : حلول قضايا التفليسة
1- الصلح البسيط 383 - 408
2- اتحاد الدائنين 409 - 423
3- الصلح بتنازل المفلس عن موجوداته 424
4- اغلاق التفليسة لعدم كفاية الموجودات 425 - 426
الفصل الخامس : الحقوق التي يحتج بها على التفليسة 
1- اصحاب الديون على عدة مدينين 427 - 430
2- الاسترداد والامتناع عن التسليم 431 - 439

3- اصحاب الديون المضمونة برهن أو امتياز على منقول 440 - 443

4- أصحاب الديون المضمونة برهن أو تأمين
على عقار 444 - 448
5- حقوق زوجة المفلس 449 - 453

الباب الثالث : اجراءات المحاكمة البسيطة 454 - 455
الباب الرابع : الافلاس التقصيري أو الاحتيالي 456 - 465
الباب الخامس : اعادة الاعتبار 466 - 476
الباب السادس : أحكام متفرقة 477 - 480

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قانون التجارة

رقم(12) لسنة 1966*

الكتاب الأول

التجارة على وجه عام والتجار والمؤسسات التجارية

الباب الأول

أحكام عامة

المادة (1) –

1- يسمى هذا القانون ( قانون التجارة) ويعمل به بعد مرور ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية .
2- يتضمن هذا القانون من جهة القواعد المختصة بالأعمال التجارية التي يقوم بها أي شخص مهما كانت صفته القانونية ويتضمن من جهة أخرى الأحكام التي تطبق على الأشخاص الذين اتخذوا التجارة مهنة .

المادة (2) –

1- إذا انتفى النص في هذا القانون فتطبق على المواد التجارية احكام القانون المدني .
2- على ان تطبيق هذه الأحكام لا يكون إلا على نسبة اتفاقها مع المبادئ المختصة بالقانون التجاري .

المادة (3) –

1- اذا لم يوجد نص قانوني يمكن تطبيقه فللقاضي ان يسترشد بالسوابق القضائية واجتهاد الفقهاء وبمقتضيات الانصاف والعرف التجاري .

المادة (4) –

1- على القاضي عند تحديد آثار العمل التجاري ، ان يطبق العرف السائد إلا إذا ظهر أن المتعاقدين قصدوا مخالفة أحكام العرف أو كان العرف متعارضا مع النصوص القانونية الإلزامية .
2- ويعد العرف الخاص والعرف المحلي مرجحين على العرف العام .


المادة (5) –

1- ان البورصات التجارية والمعارض والأسواق والمخازن العامة والمستودعات وسائر المنشآت المعدة للتجارة تخضع على قدر الحاجة لقوانين وأنظمة خاصة .


الباب الثاني

الأعمال التجارية


المادة (6) –

1- تعد الأعمال التالية بحكم ماهيتها الذاتية اعمالا تجارية برية :

أ – شراء البضائع وغيرها من المنقولات المادية لأجل بيعها بربح ما سواء بيعت على حالتها أم بعد شغلها أو تحويلها .

ب- شراء تلك الاشياء المنقولة نفسها لأجل تأجيرها أو استئجارها لأجل تأجيرها ثانية .
ج- البيع أو الاستئجار أو التأجير ثانية للأشياء المشتراه أو المستأجرة على الوجه المبين فيما تقدم .

د- اعمال الصرافة والمبادلة المالية ومعاملات المصارف العامة والخاصة .

هـ- توريد المواد .

و- اعمال الصناعة وان تكن مقترنة باستثمار زراعي غلا إذا كان تحويل المواد يتم بعمل يدوي بسيط .

ز- النقل برا و جوا أو على سطح الماء .

ح- العمالة والسمسرة .

ط- التأمين بأنواعه .

ي- المشاهد والمعارض العامة .

ك- التزام الطبع .

ل- التخزين العام .

م- المناجم والبترول .

ن- الأعمال العقارية .

س- شراء العقارات لبيعها بربح .

ع- وكالة الأشغال .

2- وتعد كذلك من الأعمال التجارية البرية بحكم ماهيتها الذاتية الأعمال التي يمكن اعتبارها مماثلة للأعمال المتقدمة لتشابه صفاتها وغاياتها .





المادة (7) –

تعد اعمالا تجارية بحرية :

أ‌- كل مشروع لأنشاء أو شراء بواخر معدة للملاحة الداخلية أو الخارجية بقصد استثمارها تجارياً أو بيعها وكل بيع للبواخر المشتراه على هذا الوجه .
ب‌- جميع الارساليات البحرية وكل عملية تتعلق بها كشراء أو بيع لوازمها من حبال وأشرعة ومؤن .
ج- اجارة السفن أو التزام النقل عليها والاقراض أو الاستقراض البحري .
د- وسائر العقود المختصة بالتجارة البحرية كالاتفاقات والمقاولات على اجور البحارة وبدل خدمتهم أو استخدامهم للعمل على بواخر تجارية .

المادة (8) –

1- جميع الأعمال التي يقوم بها التاجر لغايات تجارية تعد تجارية ايضا في نظر القانون .
2- وعند قيام الشك تعد أعمال التاجر صادرة منه لهذه الغاية إلا إذا ثبت العكس .

الباب الثالث

التجارية

الفصل الأول

التجار على وجه عام والأهلية المطلوبة للاتجار

المادة (9) –

1- التجار هم :

أ‌- الأشخاص الذين تكون مهنتهم القيام بأعمال تجارية .
ب‌- الشركات التي يكون موضوعها تجارياً .

2- اما الشركات التي يكون موضوعها مدنياً ولكنها اتخذت صفة الشركات المساهمة المحدودة والعادية فتخضع لجميع التزامات التجار المعينة في الفصلين الثاني والثالث من هذا الباب .

المادة (10) –

ان الأفراد الذين يتعاطون تجارة صغيرة أو حرفة بسيطة ذات نفقات عامة زهيدة بحيث يعتمدون في الغالب على مساعيهم البدنية للحصول على أرباح قليلة لتأمين معيشتهم أكثر من استنادهم الى رأس مالهم النقدي كالبائع الطواف أو البائع بالمياومة أو الذين يقومون بنقليات صغيرة على البر أو سطح الماء لا يخضعون للواجبات المختصة بالدفاتر التجارية ولا لقواعد الشهر ولا لأحكام الافلاس والصلح الواقي المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة (11) –

كل من أعلن في الصحف أو النشرات أو اية واسطة أخرى عن المحل الذي أسسه وفتحه للأشغال بالأعمال التجارية يعد تاجرا وان لم يتخذ التجارة مهنة مالوفة له .

المادة (12) –

لا يعد تاجرا من قام بمعاملة تجارية عرضاً إلا أن المعاملة المذكورة تكون خاضعة لأحكام قانون التجارة .

المادة (13) –

لا تعد الدولة ودوائرها ولا البلديات واللجان والنوادي والجمعيات ذات الشخصية الاعتبارية من التجار وان قامت بمعاملات تجارية إلا أن معاملاتها المذكورة تكون خاضعة لأحكام قانون التجارة.

المادة (14) –

إذا اشتغل الموظفون والقضاة الممنوعون من الاتجار قانونا بالمعاملات التجارية فتشملهم الأحكام القانونية المتعلقة بالصلح الواقي والافلاس .

المادة (15) –

تخضع الأهلية التجارية لأحكام القانون المدني .


الفصل الثاني

دفاتر التجارة

المادة (16) –

يجب على كل تاجر ان ينظم على الأقل الدفاتر الثلاثة الآتية :-

أ‌- دفتر اليومية ويجب أن يقيد فيه يوماً فيوماً جميع الأعمال التي تعود بوجه من الوجوه الى عمله التجاري وان يقيد بالجملة شهراً فشهراً النفقات على نفسه وأسرته .
ب‌- دفتر صور الرسائل ويجب أن تنسخ فيه الرسائل والبرقيات التي يرسلها كما يحفظ به ويرتب الرسائل أو البرقيات التي يتلقاها .
ج- دفتر الجرد والميزانية اللذان يجب تنظيمهما مرة على الأقل في كل سنة .




المادة (17) –

يجب أن تنظم الدفاتر التجارية الاجبارية بحسب التاريخ وبلا بياض ولا فراغ ولا نقل الى الهامش ولا محو ولا تحشية بين السطور .

المادة (18) –

يجب ترقيم الدفاتر المذكورة والتأشير عليها وتوقيعها من مراقب السجل التجاري .

المادة (19) –

يجب على التاجر ان يحفظ الدفاتر بعد اختتامها مدة عشر سنوات .

المادة (20) –

تسلم الدفاتر بكاملها أو نسخ عنها الى القضاء في أحوال الارث وقسمة الاموال المشتركة والشركة والصلح الواقي والافلاس وفي الاحوال المنصوص عليها في قانون اصول المحاكمات الحقوقية .

المادة (21) –

1- فيما عدا الأحوال المذكورة في المادة السابقة يمكن على الدوام عرض الدفاتر التجارية أو المطالبة بأبرازها لاستخلاص ما يتعلق منها بالنزاع .
2- وللقاضي أن يأمر من تلقاء نفسه بابراز الدفاتر المذكورة للغاية ذاتها .








الفصل الثالث

سجل التجارة

المادة (22) –
1- سجل التجارة يمكن الجمهور من الحصول على المعلومات الوافية عن كل التجار والمؤسسات التجارية في المملكة .
2- وهو أيضاً أداة للشهر يقصد بها جعل محتوياته نافذة في حق الغير عند وجود نص قانوني صريح بهذا المعنى .
3- يمنح التجار والمؤسسات التجارية ميعاداً للقيام بمعاملات التسجيل في سجل التجارة وفق أحكام هذا القانون والأنظمة التي توضع بمقتضاه .





المادة (23) –

يجري تنظيم السجل التجاري وطريقة التسجيل فيه وفق الشروط التي تحددها الأنظمة الصادرة بمقتضى هذا القانون .

المادة (24) –

كل تاجر أو مؤسسة تجارية له أو لها مركز رئيسي خارج المملكة وفرع أو وكالة في المملكة يجب تسجيل اسمه أو اسمها خلال الشهر الذي يلي فتح الوكالة أو الفرع في سجل التجارة شريطة أن يكون الوكيل أو المدير المسؤول في المملكة عن الفرع أو الوكالة أردني الجنسية مع مراعاة أحكام قانون الشركات بشأن تسجيل الشركات الأجنبية .

المادة (25) –

تخضع الشركات لأحكام القانون الخاص بتسجيلها .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أحكام عامة

المادة (26) –

1- إذا توفي تاجر أو انقطع عن تعاطي تجارته ولم يكن قد تفرغ لأحد عن محله التجاري وجب شطب التسجيل المختص به في سجل التجارة .
2- ويجري هذا الشطب مباشرة بمقتضى قرار يصدره مراقب سجل التجارة .



المادة (27) –

1- كل قيد في سجل التجارة لم يحدد له ميعاد في المواد السابقة يجب طلب اجرائه في خلال شهر يبتدئ من تاريخ الوثيقة أو العمل الذي يراد قيده .
2- اما الأحكام والقرارات فيبتدئ ميعادها من يوم اصدارها .

المادة (28) –

ان جميع التسجيلات والقيود في سجل التجارة تجري بعد تصريح يقدم وفاقا للصيغ المنصوص عليها في الأنظمة المرعية .

المادة (29) –

لايجوز لمراقب سجل التجارة أن يرفض اجراء القيود المطلوبة إلا إذا كانت التصريحات المقدمة لا تشتمل على كل البيانات المنصوص عليها .



المادة (30) –

1- يجوز لكل شخص ان يطلب اعطاءه نسخة عن القيود المدرجة في السجل مقابل رسم يحدد في الأنظمة المرعية .
2- لمراقب السجل عند الاقتضاء ان يعطي شهادة بعدم وجود قيود .
3- ويصدق مراقب السجل على مطابقة النسخ للأصل .

المادة (31) –

لايجوز ان يذكر في النسخ التي يسلمها مراقب السجل :

أ- الأحكام المعلنة للافلاس إذا كان المفلس قد استرد اعتباره .
ب- الأحكام القاضية بالحجر أو بإقامة مساعد قضائي إذا كان قد صدر القرار برفع الحجر أو المساعدة .

المادة (32) –

كل تاجر وكل شركة ملزمين بالتسجيل يجب عليهما ان يذكرا المكان الذي سجلا فيه ورقم هذا التسجيل في مراسلاتهما وفواتيرهما ومذكرات الايصال والتعريفات والمنشورات وسائر المطبوعات الصادرة عنهما .





المادة (33) –

1- كل تاجر أو وكيل شركة أو مديرها لا يطلب في المواعيد المنصوص عليها اجراء القيود الاجبارية أو لايذكر ما يجب ذكره على المراسلات أو الفواتير وغيرها من المطبوعات الصادرة عن محله يعاقب بغرامة لا تتجاوز عشرين ديناراً .
2- تحكم بهذه الغرامة المحكمة الصلحية بناء على طلب مراقب سجل التجارة بحسب الأصول .
3- وتأمر المحكمة باجراء القيد في خلال خمسة عشر يوماً واذا لم يجر المحكوم عليه القيد في أثناء هذا الميعاد فيحكم بتغريمه ديناراً عن كل يوم تستمر فيه المخالفة بعد الحكم الأول .

المادة (34) –

1- كل بيان غير صحيح يقدم عن سوء نية للتسجيل أو للقيد في سجل التجارة يعاقب مقدمه من المحكمة المختصة بغرامة من عشرة دنانير الى مائة دينار وبالحبس من شهر واحد الى ستة أشهر أو باحدى هاتين العقوبتين .
2- ولايحول ذلك دون العقوبات التي يمكن الحكم بها وفاقا للقوانين الخاصة ولقانون العقوبات من أجل الجرائم الناشئة عن البيان غير الصحيح .
3- وللمحكمة الجزائية التي تصدر الحكم ان تأمر بتصحيح البيان المشار اليه على الوجه الذي تعينه .



المادة (35) –

1- البيانات المسجلة سواء أكانت اختيارية ام اجبارية تعتبر نافذة في حق الغير اعتباراً من تاريخ تسجيلها .
2- ولا يحول تطبيق العقوبات المتقدمة دون نفاذ هذه القاعدة .

المادة (36) –

يتمتع كل شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري عند التقاضي في المحاكم أو المراجعة بحقوق تجارية لدى أية دائرة أو مؤسسة عامة بالأهلية التي يحوزها بموجب القانون المدني أو قانون الشركات الساري المفعول .

المادة (37) –

تفصل محكمة البداية المختصة في كل خلاف يقع بين مراقب السجل واصحاب العلاقة بشأن التسجيل والقيد في سجل التجارة بناء على استدعاء باشعار يقدم لها ، وتصدر قرارها – بعد سماع أقوال الطرفين – ويكون هذا القرار قابلاً للطعن فيه بالطرق القانونية . 



الباب الرابع

المتجر والعنوان التجاري

الفصل الأول

المتجر


المادة (38) –

1- يتكون المتجر قانونا من محل التاجر ومن الحقوق المتصلة به .
2- يشتمل المتجر على مجموعة عناصر مادية وغير مادية تختلف بحسب الأحوال وهي خصوصاً – الزبائن والاسم والشعار وحق الايجار والعلامات الفارقة والبراءات والاجازات والرسوم والنماذج والعدد الصناعية والاثاث التجاري والبضائع .

المادة (39) –

ان حقوق مستثمر المتجر فيما يختص بالعناصر المختلفة المبينة في المادة السابقة تعين بمقتضى القوانين الخاصة المتعلقة بها أو بمقتضى المبادئ العامة في الحقوق .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثاني

العنوان التجاري

المادة (40) –

1- على كل تاجر أن يجري معاملاته ويوقع أوراقه المتعلقة بالتجارة باسم معين يطلق عليه العنوان التجاري .
2- وعليه أن يكتب عنوانه في مدخل متجره .

المادة (41) –

1- يتألف العنوان التجاري من اسم التاجر ولقبه .
2- يجب أن يختلف العنوان بوضوح عن العناوين المسجلة قبلا .
3- للتاجر ان يضيف ما يشاء الى عنوانه التجاري بشرط ان لا تحمل هذه الإضافة الغير على فهم خاطئ فيما يتعلق بهويته أو بأهمية تجارية وسمعتها أو بوضعه المالي أو بوجود شركة أو بنوعها .

المادة (42) –

1- إذا اراد تاجر فتح فرع في غير المركز الذي سجل فيه عنوانه التجاري وكان هناك تاجر آخر قد سجل العنوان التجاري نفسه فعلى ذلك التاجر اضافة ما يميز عنوانه عن عنوان التاجر الآخر المسجل في ذلك المركز .

المادة (43) –

1- لايجوز فصل العنوان التجاري عن المتجر والتفرغ عنه مستقلاً عن المتجر .
2- التفرغ عن المتجر لايشمل العنوان التجاري ما لم ينص على ذلك صراحة أو ضمنا .


المادة (44) –

1- يكون الشخص الذي تملك عنواناً تجاريا تبعاَ لمتجر مسؤولا عن التزامات المتفرغ المترتبة عليه بالعنوان المذكور ، ويكون مالكاً لحقوقه الناشئة من تجارته
2- وإذا تضمنت العقود ما يخالف ذلك فلا يسري على الغير إلا إذا سجل في سجل التجارة أو أخبر ذوو العلاقة به رسمياً .
3- وتسقط المسؤولية المبحوث عنها في هذه المادة بعد مضي خمس سنوات اعتباراً من تاريخ التفرغ .

المادة (45) –

لايكون الشخص المفرغ له عن متجر دون العنوان التجاري مسؤولاً عن التزامات المتفرغ له ما لم يكن هنالك اتفاق مخالف في سجل التجارة .

المادة (46) –

1- على الشخص الذي تملك عنوانا تجاريا ان يضيف اليه ما يدل على استخلافه .
2- من وافق على استعمال عنوانه التجاري من قبل الشخص المتفرغ له خلافا لما ذكر يكون مسؤولاً عن الإلتزامات التي عقدها الخلف بالعنوان المذكور .
3- ويشترط في ذلك أن لا يتمكن الدائنون من تحصيل حقوقهم من الخلف عند تنفيذ الحكم الصادر بحقه .

المادة (47) –

1- كل من وضع قصداً عنوان غيره التجاري على منشورات أو غلافات أو في رسائل وأوراق تجارية أو على رزم وربطات أو على بضائع وأشياء أخرى بدون حق وكل من باع أو عرض للبيع أموالاً موضوعاً عليها بالصورة المذكورة عنوان تجاري لغيره يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر ولا تتجاوز السنة أو بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين ديناراً ولا تتجاوز مائتي دينار .
2- تتوقف اقامة دعوى الحق العام في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة على اقامة الدعوى بالحقوق الشخصية .
3- ويجوز ان يترك المدعي الشخصي دعواه بعد اقامتها وفي هذه الحالة تسقط الدعوى العامة.
4- وفي جميع الأحوال يجوز للنيابة العامة ان تحرك دعوى الحق العام إذا وجدت ان المصلحة العامة تقتضي بذلك .

المادة (48) –

كل من خالف أحكام المادتين (40 و 41 ) يعاقب بغرامة لا تتجاوز عشرة دنانير .


المادة (49) –

1- إذا استعمل عنوان تجاري بأية صورة كانت خلافاً للأحكام المدرجة في هذا الفصل فلذوي الشأن أن يطلبوا منع استعمال ذلك العنوان التجاري أو شطبه ان كان مسجلاً .
2- وللأشخاص المتضررين أن يطلبوا التعويض عما لحق بهم من ضرر سواء أكان استعمال العنوان عن قصد أو عن تقصير .

المادة (50) –

1- يكون عنوان الشركات التجارية وفق الأحكام القانونية الخاصة بكل نوع منها .
2- وتطبق بشأنها أحكام هذا الفصل التي لا تتعارض مع قانون الشركات الساري المفعول .


الكتاب الثاني

العقود التجارية

الباب الأول

أحكام عامة

المادة (51) –

لا يخضع اثبات العقود التجارية مبدئياً للقواعد الحصرية الموضوعة للعقود المدنية ، فيجوز اثبات العقود المشار إليها بجميع طرق الاثبات / مع الإحتفاظ بالإستثناءات الواردة في الأحكام القانونية الخاصة .



المادة (52) –

1- في المواد التجارية يجوز اثبات تاريخ السند العادي بالنسبة إلى الغير بجميع طرق الاثبات.
2- ان تاريخ الاسناد القابلة للتداول وتاريخ تظهيرها يعدان صحيحين الى ان يثبت العكس .

المادة (53) –

1- ان المدينين معا في التزام تجاري يعدون متضامنين في هذا الإلتزام .
2- وتطبق هذه القرينة على كفلاء الدين التجاري .

المادة (54) –

يعتمد في اثبات البدل والثمن الدارج على اسعار البورصة والتسعيرات ان وجدت ما لم يوجد اتفاق مخالف .



المادة (55) –

كل التزام تجاري يقصد به القيام بعمل أو بخدمة / لا يعد معقوداً على وجه مجاني / وإذا لم يعين الفريقان أجره أو عمولة أو سمسرة فيستحق الدائن الأجر المعروف في المهنة .

المادة (56) –

1- لا يحق للمحكمة في المواد التجارية أن تمنح مهلا للوفاء إلا في ظروف استثنائية .
2- لا يحق للفريق الذي طلب من المحكمة فسخ العقد ان يطلب التنفيذ بعد ذلك / اما الذي قدم طلب التنفيذ فيحق له ان يبدله بطلب الفسخ .
3- لا يقبل انفاذ الالتزام بعد اقامة دعوى الفسخ .

المادة (57) –

ان عدم تنفيذ احد الالتزامات في العقود ذات الالتزامات المتتابعة يخول الفريق الذي قام بما يجب عليه ان يطلب فسخ العقد فيما يختص بجميع الالتزامات التي لم تنفذ ولا يحول ذلك دون حقه في المطالبة بالتعويض .

المادة (58) –

1- في المواد التجارية يسقط بالتقادم حق الادعاء بمرور عشر سنوات ان لم يعين اجل اقصر.
2- ويسقط بالتقادم حق الاستفادة من الأحكام المكتسبة قوة القضية المقضية بمرور خمس عشرة سنة .

المادة (59) –

1- ان عقود البيع والقرض والتأمين وجميع العقود التي لم تحدد قواعدها في هذا القانون تخضع للقانون المدني وللعرف .
2- ان عمليات البورصة سواء أكانت على أوراق مالية أم بضائع تخضع للقواعد المختصة بأنواع العقود المختلفة التي تتخذ شكلها أو تتصف بها / وللأنظمة الخاصة بالبورصات التجارية .
3- اما العقود المختصة بالتجارة البحرية فتخضع لقانون التجارة البحرية .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثاني

الرهن التجاري

المادة (60) –

الرهن التجاري الخاضع للقواعد المحددة فيما يلي يؤمن بموجبه الدين التجاري .

المادة (61) –

1- فيما خلا القيود التالية يثبت الرهن بجميع طرق الاثبات .
2- يجري رهن السند الاسمي بمعاملة انتقال على سبيل التأمين تسجل في سجلات المحل الذي اصدر السند وعلى السند نفسه .
3- أما السند لأمر فيجري الرهن عليه بتظهير تدرج فيه عبارة ( القيمة وضعت تأميناً ) أو عبارة أخرى بالمعنى نفسه .
4- وأما الديون العادية المترتبة لشخص معين فيجري الرهن عليها في كل الأحوال بسند مكتوب ذي تاريخ ثابت يبلغ للمدين الذي أقيم الرهن على دينه .

المادة (62) –

1- لا ينتج عقد الرهن أثرا بصفته رهناً إذا بقي المرهون في حيازة المدين بحيث يظهر في اعتبار الغير كأنه لايزال جزءا من ثروته الحرة ينال بواسطته ثقة جديدة للاستدانة بل يجب أن يسلم المرهون الى الدائن وان يبقى في حيازته أو في حيازة الغير يبقيه لحسابه .
2- ويكفي ليعد التسليم حاصلاً ان تسلم مفاتيح المحل المشتمل على البضائع والأشياء المرهونة مقفلاً بشرط ان يكون هذا المحل غير حامل للوحة باسم المدين أو أن يسلم سند مقابل تلك الأشياء منطبق على العرف التجاري .

المادة (63) –

يجب على الدائن المرتهن ان يسلم الى المدين عند الطلب سند ايصال يبين فيه ماهية الأشياء المسلمة رهناً ونوعها ومقدارها ووزنها وجميع علاماتها المميزة .

المادة (64) –

1- إذا كان الرهن قائماً على أشياء أو اسناد مثلية فعقد الرهن يظل قائماً وان بدلت هذه الأشياء أو الاسناد بأشياء أو اسناد من النوع نفسه .
2- وإذا كانت هذه الأشياء أو الاسناد غير مثلية فيحق أيضاً للمدين أن يسترجعها ويبدلها برضى الدائن على شرط ان يكون عقد الرهن الأصلي قد نص على هذا الحق .




المادة (65) –

1- يجب على الدائن ان يستعمل لحساب المدين جميع الحقوق الملازمة للأشياء أو الاسناد المسلمة اليه على سبيل الرهن .
2- وإذا كان ما تسلمه اسناد اعتماد مالي تخول حق الخيار وجب على المدين الذي يريد استعمال حقه في الخيار ان يؤدي الى الدائن الاموال اللازمة قبل حلول الاجل المعين للخيار بيومين على الاقل .

المادة (66) –

إذا كان الشيء الموضوع تأميناً اسناداُ لم يدفع ثمنها بكامله فعلى المدين إذا دعي للدفع ان يؤدي المال الى الدائن قبل الاستحقاق بيومين على الأقل وإلا جاز للدائن المرتهن ان يعمد الى بيع الاسناد.

المادة (67) –

1- عند عدم الدفع في الإستحقاق يحق للدائن مراجعة المحكمة المختصة ، وبعد صدور الحكم وتنفيذه يستوفي الدائن دينه من ثمن المرهون بطريق الإمتياز .
2- ويعد باطلاً كل نص في عقد الرهن يجيز للدائن ان يتملك المرهون أو ان يتصرف به بدون الاجراءات المبينة آنفا .






الباب الثالث

عقد النقل

المادة (68) –

يقصد بالنقل العقد المتبادل الذي يكون الغرض الأساسي منه تأمين إنتقال شخص أو شيء من موضع الى آخر .

المادة (69) –

ليس النقل إلا نوع من اجارة العمل أو من التزم المشاريع وله بحكم الضرورة صفة العقود بعوض والشخص الذي يتعاطاه يسمى ناقلا ويقال له بالأخص ملتزم النقل إذا جعل هذا العمل مهنته العادية.

المادة (70) –

يتم عقد النقل حينما يتفق الفريقان على عناصره وشروطه حتى قبل تسليم الشيء الى الناقل من قبل المرسل إلا إذا اتفق الفريقان صراحة أو ضمنا على تأخير ابرام العقد الى ما بعد التسليم .


المادة (71) –

1- إذا كان المنقول أشياء ، وجب على المرسل ان يعين بوضوح للناقل عنوان الشخص المرسل اليه ومكان التسليم وعدد الطرود ووزنها ومحتوياتها ومهلة التسليم والطريق التي يلزم اتباعها .
2- وإذا وجد في الطرود أشياء ثمينة وجب عليه ان يعلم الناقل بوجودها وبقيمتها .

المادة (72) –

1- يكون الناقل مسؤولاً عن هلاك الأشياء وعن تعيبها أو نقصانها فيما خلا الأحوال الناشئة عن القوة القاهرة أو عن عيب قديم في المنقول أو عن خطأ المرسل .
2- ان اقامة البينة على هذه الأحوال المبرئة من التبعة تطلب من الناقل إلا إذا تحفظ عند الاستلام من اجراء عيب في حزم البضاعة ، وهذا التحفظ يولد لمصلحة الناقل قرينة يحق للمرسل أو المرسل اليه ان يطعنا فيها عند الاقتضاء .

المادة (73) –

للمرسل اليه حق اقامة الدعوى مباشرة على الناقل من أجل العقد الذي عقده الناقل مع المرسل ، وبهذه الدعوى يتسنى له ان يطالبه بالتسليم أو بأداء بدل التعويض عند الاقتضاء لعدم اتمام العمل كله أو بعضه .

المادة (74) –

على الناقل أن يعلم المرسل اليه حالا بعد وصول البضاعة .

المادة (75) –

للناقل امتياز على الاشياء المنقولة لاستيفاء بدل النقل وتفرعاته وله ايضاً الحق في حبسها .

المادة (76) –

ان الحق في اقامة الدعوى على الناقل يسقط بالتقادم بعد سنة تبتدئ من يوم التسليم في حالة وجود التعيب ، ومن اليوم الذي كان يجب فيه التسليم في حالة هلاك الشيء أو التأخر عن تسليمه .

المادة (77) –

1- ان التعاقد على نقل الأشخاص كالتعاقد على نقل الأشياء يتم بمجرد حصول الرضى .
2- وهو يوجب على الناقل ايصال المسافر سالماً إلى المحل المعين وفي المدة المتفق عليها وإذا وقع طارئ ما فإن التبعة الناشئة عن العقد تنتفي عن الناقل باقامته البينة على وجود قوة قاهرة أو خطأ من قبل المتضرر .

المادة (78) –

ان الامتعة التي جرى قيدها تكون موضوعاً لعقد نقل يضاف الى عقد نقل المسافر اما الامتعة اليدوية فلا تدخل في العقد ولايكون الناقل مسؤولاً عنها إلا إذا أقام المتضرر البينة على ارتكابه خطأ معيناً .

المادة (79) –

1- تطبق أيضاً على عقد النقل القواعد الخاصة المتعلقة بمشاريع النقل العمومية .
2- يخضع النقل الجوي الى القواعد الواردة في هذا الباب وفي القانون المدني مع مراعاة أية أحكام مغايرة وردت بهذا الخصوص في قانون الطيران المدني المعمول به وفي أية معاهدات دولية حول الملاحة الجوية نافذة قانوناً في المملكة .








الباب الرابع

الوكالة التجارية والوساطة والسمسرة

الفصل الأول

الوكالة التجارية

المادة (80) –

1- تكون الوكالة تجارية عندما تختص بمعاملات تجارية .
2- وبوجه أخص يسمى هذا العقد وكالة بالعمولة ويكون خاضعاً لأحكام الفصل الآتي عندما يجب على الوكيل أن يعمل باسمه الخاص أو تحت عنوان تجاري لحساب من وكله .
3- وعندما يجب على الوكيل ان يعمل باسم موكله تكون حقوقه والتزاماته خاضعة للأحكام الواردة بهذا الشأن في القانون المدني .

المادة (81) –

1- في المواد التجارية يستحق الوكيل الاجر في جميع الأحوال ما لم يكن هناك نص مخالف .
2- وإذا لم يحدد هذا الأجر في الإتفاق فيعين بحسب تعريفة المهنة أو بحسب العرف أو الظرف .

المادة (82) –

الوكالة التجارية وان احتوت على توكيل مطلق لا تجيز الأعمال غير التجارية إلا بنص صريح .



المادة (83) –

الوكيل الذي لم يتلق تعليمات إلا في شأن جزء من العمل يعد مطلق اليد في الجزء الباقي .

المادة (84) –

يجب على الوكيل أن يدفع الفائدة عن الأموال العائدة للموكل اعتباراً من اليوم الذي كان يلزمه فيه تسليمها أو ايداعها وفاقا لأمر الموكل .



المادة (85) –

عندما يكون العقد مشتملاً في الوقت نفسه على صفات الوكالة وعلى العناصر الأساسية لعقد الاستخدام كما يحدث في العقود التي تنشأ بين التاجر ووكلائه المختلفين كالمندوب المحلي والمندوب الجواب والمعتمد ومدير الفرع أو الوكالة ، تسري قواعد عقد العمل فيما يختص بعلاقات التاجر مع وكيله وتسري قواعد الوكالة فيما يختص بالغير .

المادة (86) –

1- ان الممثلين التجاريين يعدون تارة كمستخدمين وتارة بمثابة وكلاء عاديين بحسب ما يدل عليه العقد من ارتباطهم أو استغلالهم في العمل .
2- ولكن يحق لهم في كل حال عند فسخ العقد ولو كان هذا الفسخ لسبب غير تعسفي ان يستفيدوا من مهلة الانذار المسبق المقررة قانوناً أو عرفا بشرط أن يكون التمثيل التجاري مهنتهم الوحيدة .
3- وإذا كان الممثل التجاري وكيلاً لبيوت تجارية متعددة وله مكاتب وهيئة ومستخدمين وإدارة ونفقات عامة يجوز معها اعتباره صاحب مشروع حقيق للتمثيل التجاري فيصبح هو نفسه تاجراَ .



الفصل الثاني

الوكالة بالعمولة

المادة (87) –

1- الوكيل بالعمولة هو الذي يأخذ على نفسه ان يعقد باسمه الخاص ولكن لحساب موكله بيعا وشراء وغيرها من العمليات التجارية مقابل عمولة .
2- تسري قواعد الوكالة عقد الوكالة بالعمولة مع مراعاة الأحكام المبينة في هذا الفصل .



المادة (88) –

1- الوكيل بالعمولة الذي يتعاقد باسمه الخاص ويكتسب الحقوق الناتجة عن العقد ويكون ملزما مباشرة نحو الأشخاص الذين تعاقد معهم كما لو كان العمل يختص به شخصياً ويحق لهؤلاء الأشخاص ان يحتجوا في مواجهته بجميع أسباب الدفع الناتجة عن علاقتهم الشخصية به ولايحق لهم أن يخاصموا الموكل مباشرة .
2- أما علاقات الموكل بالوكيل بالعمولة أو بدائنية فتسري عليها قواعد الوكالة .


المادة (89) –

1- يجب على الوكيل بالعمولة أن يقوم بذاته بتنفيذ الأوامر الصادرة اليه إلا إذا كان مجازاً له بحسب الاتفاق أو بحسب العرف ان ينيب عنه شخصاً آخر أو كانت هناك ظروف تضطره لهذه الإنابة .
2- وفي هذه الأحوال يحق للموكل أن يخاصم مباشرة الشخص الذي أنابه الوكيل بالعمولة عن نفسه .

المادة (90) –

لايحق للوكيل بالعمولة ان يتعاقد مع نفسه باسم موكله إلا برضاه .

المادة (91) –

إذا أدان الوكيل بالعمولة لو أسلف الغير بدون رضى الموكل فيتحمل هو مخاطر عمله .

المادة (92) –

1- فيما خلا الحالة المذكورة في المادة السابقة لايكون الوكيل بالعمولة مسؤولاً عن عدم الوفاء أو عن عدم تنفيذ سائر الالتزامات المترتبة على الذين تعاقد معهم إلا إذا كفلهم أو كان العرف التجاري في المحل الذي يقيم فيه يقضي بذلك .
2- يحق للوكيل بالعمولة الذي يكفل من يتعاقد معه ان يتناول عمولة خاصة باسم (عمولة الضمان)
3- وتحدد هذه العمولة عند عدم الاتفاق عليها بحسب عرف المحل الذي تم فيه التعاقد .

المادة (93) –

1- مع الإحتفاظ بأحكام المادة السابقة تستحق العمولة بمجرد انعقاد العملية وان لم يقم المتعاقد الآخر بالالتزامات التي أخذها على عاتقه ، إلا إذا كان عدم القيام بها ناتجاً عن خطأ أرتكبه الوكيل بالعمولة .
2- وتستحق العمولة أيضاً إذا حال دون اتمام العملية سبب يعزى الى الموكل .
3- أما في العمليات التي حالت دون اتمامها أسباب أخرى فلا يحق للوكيل بالعمولة مقابل سعيه سوى المطالبة بالتعويض الذي يفرضه عرف المحل .

المادة (94) –

تحسب العمولة على قيمة العملية غير الصافية بما فيه النفقات الاضافية ما لم يكن اتفاق مخالف .




المادة (95) –

1- يحق للوكيل بالعمولة ان يسترد جميع النفقات والسلف والمصاريف التي قام بها لمصلحة الموكل مع فوائدها .
2- ويحق له أيضاُ أن يدخل في الحساب تعويضاً مقابل نفقات الخزن والنقل ولكنه لا يستطيع ان يطلب أجراً لمستخدميه .

المادة (96) –

1- للوكيل بالعمولة امتياز على قيمة البضائع المرسلة اليه أو المخزونة أو المودعة لأجل استيفاء جميع القروض والسلف والمدفوعات التي قام بها سواء أكان قبل تسلمه البضائع أم في مدة وجودها في حيازته .
2- وينشأ هذا الامتياز بمجرد ارسال البضائع أو خزنها أو ايداعها .
3- لا ينشأ هذا الامتياز إلا إذا تحقق الشرط المنصوص عليه في المادة (71) من هذا القانون.
4- ويدخل في الامتياز مبلغ الدين الأصلي مع الفوائد والعمولات والنفقات .
5- إذا كانت البضائع قد بيعت وسلمت لحساب الموكل فيحق للوكيل بالعمولة ان يستوفي من ثمنها قيمة دينه قبل دائني الموكل .

المادة (97) –

ان الموكل الذي يلغي الوكالة وكذلك الوكيل بالعمولة الذي ينكل عن وكالته يلزم بالتعويض إذا وقع الالغاء أو النكول بدون سبب مشروع .

المادة (98) –

ان من يلتزم بإرسال البضائع أو اعادتها لحساب موكله مقابل أجر وباسمه الخاص يعد بمثابة وكيل بالعمولة ولكنه يخضع فيما يختص بنقل البضاعة للنصوص التي يخضع لها ملتزم النقل.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثالث

السمسرة

المادة (99) –

1- السمسرة هي عقد يلتزم به فريق يدعى السمسار لأن يرشد الفريق الآخر إلى فرصة لعقد اتفاق ما أو أن يكون وسيطاً له في مفاوضات التعاقد ، وذلك مقابل أجر .
2- تسري قواعد الوكالة بوجه عام على السمسرة .


المادة (100) –

1- إذا لم يكن اجر السمسار معينا بالاتفاق أو بموجب تعريفة رسمية فيحدد وفقا للعرف أو تقدر المحكمة قيمته بحسب الظروف .
2- وإذا ظهر ان الاجر المتفق عليه لا يتناسب مع ماهية العملية والجهود التي تستلزمها فيحق للمحكمة ان تخفضه الى مقدار الأجر العادل للخدمة المؤداة .

المادة (101) –

1- يستحق السمسار الاجر بمجرد ان تؤدي المعلومات التي أعطاها أو المفاوضة التي أجراها الى عقد الاتفاق .
2- وإذا انعقد الاتفاق معلقاً على شرط واقف فلا يستحق الاجر إلا بعد تحقيق الشرط .
3- وإذا اشترط ارجاع النفقات التي صرفها السمسار فترجع له ، وان لم يتم الاتفاق .

المادة (102) –

يفقد السمسار كل حق في الاجر وفي استرجاع النفقات التي صرفها إذا عمل لمصلحة المتعاقد الآخر بما يخالف التزاماته أو إذا حمل هذا المتعاقد الآخر على وعده بأجر ما في ظروف تمنع فيها قواعد حسن النية من أخذ هذا الوعد .

المادة (103) –

لايحق للسمسار ان يتوسط لأشخاص اشتهروا بعدم (ملادتهم) أو يعلم بعدم اهليتهم .

المادة (104) –

1- يجب على السمسار ان يسجل جميع المعاملات التي عقدت بواسطته مع نصوصها وشروطها الخاصة وان يحفظ الوثائق المختصة بها ويعطي عن كل ذلك صورة طبق الأصل لكل من يطلبها من المتعاقدين .
2- وفي البيوع بالعينة يجب عليه أن يحتفظ بالعينة الى ان تتم العملية .



المادة (105) –

ان عمليات التوسط والسمسرة في بورصات الأوراق المالية وفي بورصات البضائع تخضع على قدر الحاجة لتشريع خاص .





الباب الخامس

الحساب الجاري

المادة (106) –

يراد بعقد الحساب الجاري الاتفاق الحاصل بين شخصين على ان ما يسلمه كل منهما للآخر بدفعات مختلفة من نقود وأموال واسناد تجارية قابلة للتمليك يسجل في حساب واحد لمصلحة الدافع ودينا على القابض دون ان يكون لأي منهما حق مطالبة الآخر بما سلمه له بكل دفعة على حدة بحيث يصبح الرصيد النهائي وحده عند اقفال هذا الحساب ديناً مستحقاً ومهيئاً للأداء .

المادة (107) –

1- يتوقف مدى الحساب الجاري على ارادة المتعاقدين فلهما ان يجعلاه شاملاً لجميع معاملاتهما أو لنوع معين منها فقط .
2- يجوز أن يكون الحساب الجاري مكشوفاً لجهة الفريقين أو لجهة فريق واحد ، وفي هذه الحالة الأخيرة لا يلزم احد الفريقين باسلاف المال للأخر إلا إذا كان لدى الاول مقابل وفاء كاف ولايجوز في حال من الأحوال ان يستقر هذا الحساب على رصيد ايجابي لمصلحته .

المادة (108) –

ان وجود الحساب الجاري لايمنع احد المتعاقدين من مطالبة الآخر بالعمولة التي استحقها عن عمل قام به بالعمولة وباسترداد نفقات العمليات المختصة بالحساب الجاري ، وهي تقيد في الحساب ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق مخالف .

المادة (109) –

1- ان الدفع بواسطة سند تجاري لا يعد حاصلاً إلا بشرط قبض قيمته ما لم يكن اتفاق مخالف.
2- وإذا لم تسدد قيمة السند في موعد استحقاقه فيحق لمستلمه مع الاحتفاظ به على سبيل التأمين ومع استعمال الحقوق المنوطة به ، ان يقيد قيمته على حساب مسلمه .
3- وفي حالة افلاس مسلم السند لايحق للمستلم بالرغم من كل اتفاق مخالف ان يقيده في الحساب إلا بعد أن يحل اجل الاستحقاق ويثبت عدم الوفاء .
4- وإذا قيدت اسناد على هذه الصورة وجب على متسلمها ان يخفض مبلغ طلباته في التفليسة بنسبة الدفعات التي أداها موقعو تلك الاسناد .

المادة (110) –

ان الدفعات تنتج حتماً لمصلحة المسلم على المتسلم فائدة تحسب على (المعدل) القانوني إذا لم تكن معينة بمقتضى العقد أو العرف .

المادة (111) –

1- ان الديون المترتبة لأحد الفريقين إذا ادخلت في الحساب الجاري فقدت صفاتها الخاصة وكيانها الذاتي فلا تكون بعد ذلك قابلة على حدة للوفاء ولا للمقاصة ولا للمداعاة ولا لأحد طرق التنفيذ ولا للسقوط منفردة بالتقادم .
2- وتزول التأمينات الشخصية أو العينية المتصلة بالديون التي ادخلت في الحساب الجاري ما لم يكن اتفاق مخالف بين الفريقين .

المادة (112) –

1- لا يعد احد الفريقين دائناً أو مديناً للفريق الآخر قبل ختام الحساب الجاري .
2- ان ايقاف هذا الحساب هو وحده الذي يحدد حالة العلاقات القانونية بين الطرفين وهو الذي تنشأ عنه حتماً المقاصة الاجماعية لجميع بنود الحساب من تسليف واستلاف وهو الذي يعين الدائن والمدين .

المادة (113) –

1- يوقف الحساب ويصفى في آجال الاستحقاق المعينة بمقتضى العقد أو بحسب العرف المحلي وإلا ففي نهاية كل ستة أشهر .
2- ويؤلف الرصيد الباقي ديناً صافياً مستحق الاداء ينتج ابتداء من يوم التصفية فائدة بالمعدل المعين في الحساب الجاري إذا نقل هذا الرصيد الى حساب جديد وإلا فبالمعدل القانوني .
3- ان الدعاوى المختصة بتصحيح الحساب من جراء خطأ أو اغفال أو تكرار أو غير ذلك من التصحيحات يجب ان تقام في مهلة ستة أشهر .

المادة (114) –

ينتهي العقد في الوقت المعين بمقتضى الاتفاق وان لم يتفق على الاجل ينتهي العقد بحسب ارادة احد الفريقين وينتهي ايضاً بوفاة أحدهم أو بفقدانه الاهلية أو بافلاسه .

المادة (115) –

1- ان المصرف الذي يتلقى على سبيل الوديعة مبلغاً من النقود يصبح مالكاً له ويجب عليه ان يرده بقيمة تعادله دفعة واحدة أو عدة دفعات عند أول طلب من المودع أو بحسب شروط المواعيد أو الاخبار المسبق المعينة في العقد .
2- يجب أن يقام الدليل بوثائق خطية على جميع العمليات المختصة بالوديعة أو بارجاعها .
3- وتجب الفائدة عند الاقتضاء ابتداء من اليوم الذي يلي كل ايداع ان لم يكن يوم عطلة ولغاية النهار الذي يسبق اعادة كل مبلغ ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق مخالف .


المادة (116) –

1- إذا كان ما اودع في المصرف أوراقا مالية فملكية هذه الأوراق تبقى للمودع ما لم يثبت ان القصد خلاف ذلك .
2- ويقدر وجود هذا القصد إذا كان المودع قد منح المصرف خطيا بدون قيد حق التصرف في تلك الاوراق واعترف له بحق ارجاع أوراق من نوعها .
3- وتطبق قواعد الوكالة على الودائع المصرفية إذا اخذ المصرف على نفسه ادارة الاوراق المالية المودعة مقابل عمولة .

المادة (117) –

1- تسري قواعد اجارة الاشياء على الودائع التي تودع في الصناديق الحديدية أو في خانات منها .
2- ويكون المصرف مسؤولاً عن سلامة الصناديق المأجورة .

المادة (118) –

1- في عقود فتح الاعتماد المالي يلتزم فاتح الاعتماد ان يضع بعض الأموال تحت تصرف المعتمد له فيحق له ان يتناولها دفعة واحدة أو دفعات متوالية بحسب احتياجه خلال ميعاد .
2- ان ما يوفيه أو يرجعه المعتمد له في مدة العقد يضاف الى المتبقي من المبلغ الموضوع تحت تصرفه ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق مخالف .

المادة (119) –

1- يجوز لفاتح الاعتماد ان ينقض العقد إذا أصبح المعتمد له غير مليء أو كان عديم (الملاءة) وقت التعاقد على غير علم من فاتح الاعتماد .
2- وإذا وقع نقص هام في الضمانات العينية أو الشخصية التي قدمها المعتمد له حق لفاتح الاعتماد أن يطلب ضمانه اضافية أو تخفيض مبلغ الاعتماد أو اغلاقه حسب مقتضى الحال.

المادة (120) –

إذا كانت الضمانة المقدمة رهناً أو تأميناً عقارياً فإن قيد الرهن أو التأمين المتخذ عند العقد يؤمن ابتداء من تاريخ جميع السلف التي تحصل فيما بعد بناء على عقد فتح الاعتماد .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة (121) –

1- إذا خصص الاعتماد المصرفي وفاء لمصلحة الغير وأيد المصرف هذا الإعتماد لمستحقه فلا يجوز بعد ذلك الرجوع عنه أو تعديله بدون رضاء ذلك الغير ويصبح المصرف ملزماً ازاءه مباشرة ونهائياً بقبول الأوراق والايفاءات المقصودة .
2- ويحق للمصرف ان يسترد المبالغ التي دفعها أو المصاريف التي انفقها لانفاذ ما وكل به مع الفائدة المتفق عليها أو الفائدة القانونية ان لم يكن اتفاق ، ابتداء من يوم الدفع .
3- ويحق له ايضاً استيفاء عمولة .

المادة (122) –

ان العمليات المصرفية غير المذكورة في هذا الباب تخضع لأحكام القانون المدني المختصة بالعقود المختلفة ( الناجمة عن العمليات المذكورة أو العقود التي تتصف بها هذه العمليات ) .




الكتاب الثالث

الأوراق

المادة (123) –

الأوراق التجارية هي اسناد قابلة للتداول بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون وتشتمل على ما يلي :-

أ(1) – سند السحب ويسمى أيضاً البوليصة أو السفتجة وهو محرر مكتوب وفق شرائط مذكورة في القانون يتضمن أمراً صادراً من شخص هو الساحب الى شخص آخر هو المسحوب عليه بأن يدفع لأمر شخص ثالث هو المستفيد أو حامل السند مبلغاً معيناً بمجرد الإطلاع أو في ميعاد معين أو قابل للتعيين .
ب- سند الأمر ويسمى أيضاً السند الأذني ومعروف باسم الكمبيالة وهو محرر مكتوب وفق شرائط مذكورة في القانون ويتضمن تعهد محرره بدفع مبلغ معين بمجرد الاطلاع أو في ميعاد معين أو قابل للتعيين لأمر شخص آخر هو المستفيد أو حامل السند .
ج- الشيك وهو محرر مكتوب وفق شرائط مذكورة في القانون ويتضمن امراً صادراً من شخص هو الساحب الى شخص آخر يكون معرفا وهو المسحوب عليه بأن يدفع لشخص ثالث أو لأمره أو لحامل الشيك ( وهو المستفيد ) مبلغاً معيناً بمجرد الاطلاع على الشيك .
د- السند لحامله أو القابل للانتقال بالتظهير وقد تناول ذلك الباب الرابع والباب الخامس من هذا الكتاب .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الأول

سند السحب

الفصل الأول

انشاء سند السحب وصيغته


المادة (124) –

يشتمل سند السحب على البايانات الآتية :-

أ‌- كلمة ( بوليصة أو سفتجة أو سند سحب ) مكتوبة في متن السند وباللغة التي كتب بها .
ب‌- أمر غير معلق على شرط بأداء قدر معين من النقود .
ج- اسم من يلزمه الاداء ( المسحوب عليه ) .
د- تاريخ الاستحقاق .
هـ- مكان الاداء .
و- اسم من يجب الاداء له أو لأمره (الحامل) .
ز- تاريخ انشاء سند السحب ومكان انشائه .
ح- توقيع من انشأ سند ( الساحب) .

المادة (125) –

السند الخالي من احد البيانات المذكورة في المادة السابقة لا يعتبر سند سحب إلا في الحالات المبينة في الفقرات الآتية :-

أ‌- سند السحب الخالي من ذكر تاريخ الاستحقاق يكون مستحق الاداء لدى الاطلاع عليه .
ب‌- إذا لم يذكر في سند السحب مكان الاداء فالمكان الذي يذكر بجانب اسم المسحوب عليه يعد مكاناً للدفع وموطناً للمسحوب عليه في الوقت نفسه .
ج- إذا لم يذكر مكان الاداء بجانب اسم المسحوب عليه أو أي موضع آخر من سند السحب فيعتبر مكان عمل المسحوب عليه أو محل اقامته مكاناً للاداء .
د- سند السحب الخالي من ذكر مكان انشائه يعتبر منشأوه في المكان المعين بجانب اسم ساحبة وإذا لم يذكر مكان ساحبه صراحة في سند السحب فيعتبر مكان انشائه في المحل الذي وقع فيه الساحب السند فعلاً .
هـ- إذا كان سند السحب خالياً من ذكر تاريخ انشائه فيعتبر التاريخ الحقيقي الذي تم فيه تسليم السند للمستفيد أو الحامل هو تاريخ انشائه .
و- إذا خلا متن سند السحب من ذكر كلمة ( سند سحب أو بوليصة أو سفتجة ) وكان المعنى المستخلص من المتن يدل على أنه سند سحب فيعتبر كذلك .

المادة (126) –

1- يجوز سحب سند السحب لأمر الساحب نفسه .
2- كما يجوز سحبه عليه .
3- وكذلك يجوز سحبه لحساب شخص آخر .

المادة (127) –

يجوز ان يشترط اداء سند السحب في موطن شخص آخر سواء أكان ذلك في الموطن الذي يقيم فيه المسحوب عليه أم موطن آخر .

المادة (128) –

1- يجوز لساحب سند السحب المستحق الاداء لدى الاطلاع عليه أو بعد مدة من الاطلاع ان يشترط فائدة عن المبلغ المذكور فيه .
2- ويعتبر هذا الشرط باطلاً في اسناد السحب الاخرى .
3- ويجب بيان سعر الفائدة في سند السحب فان خلا منه اعتبر الشرط كله كأن لم يكن .
4- وتسري الفائدة من تاريخ سند السحب إذا لم يعين فيه تاريخ آخر .

المادة (129) –

1- إذا كتب مبلغ سند السحب بالاحرف وبالارقام معا فالعبرة عند الاختلاف للمكتوب بالاحرف 
2- وإذا كتب عدة مرات بالاحرف أو بالارقام فالعبرة لأقلها مبلغاً .

المادة (130) –

1- إذا حمل سند السحب تواقيع اشخاص لا تتوفر فيهم أهلية الالتزام به أو تواقيع مزورة أو تواقيع أشخاص وهميين أو تواقيع لا تلزم لأي سبب آخر الاشخاص الذين وقعوا السند أو الذين وقع باسمهم ، فذلك لا يحول دون صحة التزام موقعي الآخرين .
2- يرجع في تحديد أهلية الشخص الملتزم بمقتضى سند السحب الى قانون بلده ، ومع ذلك إذا التزم شخص بمقتضى سند سحب وتوافرت فيه اهلية الالتزام به وفقاً لقانون البلد الذي صدر فيه الالتزام ، كان التزامه صحيحاً ولو كانت لا تتوافر فيه الأهلية وفقاً لقانون بلده .




المادة (131) –

1- من وقع سند سحب نيابة عن آخر دون أن تكون له صفة في ذلك يصبح بتوقيعه ملزماً شخصياً .
2- فإذا أوفى بالتزامه آلت اليه الحقوق التي كانت تؤول الى من زعم النيابة عنه .
3- ويسري هذا الحكم على من جاوز حدود نيابته .



المادة (132) –

1- الساحب ضامن قبول سند السحب ووفاءه ، وله أن يشترط الاعفاء من ضمان القبول .
2- اما ضمان الوفاء فكل شرط للاعفاء منه يعتبر كأن لم يكن .


الفصل الثاني

مقابل الوفاء

المادة (133) –

1- على الساحب أو الشخص الذي يسحب سند السحب لحسابه ان يوجد لدى المسحوب عليه مقابل وفائه .
2- ولكن ذلك لا يعفي الساحب غيره من مسؤوليته شخصياً تجاه مظهر السند وحامله .

المادة (134) –

يكون مقابل الوفاء إذا كان المسحوب عليه مديناً للساحب أو للآمر بالسحب في تاريخ استحقاق سند السحب بمبلغ معين من النقود مستحق الاداء ومساو على الاقل لمبلغ السند .

المادة (135) –

تنتقل ملكية مقابل الوفاء بحكم القانون الى حملة سند السحب المتعاقبين

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة (136) –

1- على الساحب ولو قدم الاحتجاج بعد الميعاد ان يسلم حامل سند السحب المستندات اللازمة لحصوله على مقابل الوفاء فإذا أفلس الساحب لزم ذلك وكلاء تفليسته .
2- وتكون نفقات ذلك على الحامل في جميع الأحوال .


المادة (137) –

إذا أفلس الساحب ولو قبل ميعاد استحقاق سند السحب فلحامله دون غيره من دائني الساحب استيفاء حقه على مقابل الوفاء الموجود لدى المسحوب عليه وجوداً لا اعتراض عليه .


المادة (138) –


1- إذا أفلس المسحوب عليه وكان مقابل الوفاء ديناً في ذمته دخل هذا الدين في موجودات التفليسة.
2- فإذا كان ما لدى المسحوب عليه لاداء مقابل الوفاء هو عين جائز استردادها طبقاً لأحكام الافلاس كبضائع أو أوراق تجارية أو أوراق مالية أو نقود فلحامل سند السحب الاولوية في استيفاء حقه من قيمة المقابل المتقدم .


المادة (139) –

إذا سحبت عدة اسناد سحب على مقابل وفاء لا تكفي قيمته لوفائها كلها فتتبع القواعد التالية :

أ – إذا سحبت اسناد السحب في تاريخ واحد قدم السند لحامل لقبول المسحوب عليه .

ب- وإذا لم يحمل أي سند قبول المسحوب عليه قدم السند الذي خصص لوفائه مقابل الوفاء .

ج- ويراعى بالنسبة للاسناد الاخرى فيما يتعلق بحقوق كل من حامليها في استيفاء مطلوبهم تواريخ سحبها ويكون حامل السند الاسبق تاريخا مقدما على غيره اما الاسناد المشتملة على شرط عدم القبول فتأتي في المرتبة الأخيرة .


المادة (140) –

1- قبول المسحوب عليه للسند دليل على وجود المقابل لدين الا اذا ثبت العكس .

2- وهذا القبول حجة على ثبوت المقابل بالنسبة للمظهرين .

3- وعلى الساحب دون غيره ان يثبت في حالة الانكار سواء حصل القبول أو لم يحصل ، ان المسحوب عليه كان لديه مقابل الوفاء في ميعاد الاستحقاق .

4- فان لم يثبت ذلك كان ضامنا للوفاء ولو قدم الاحتجاج بعد المواعيد المحددة .

5- اما اذا أثبت في الحالة الاخيرة وجود المقابل واستمرار وجوده حتى الميعاد الذي كان يجب فبه تقديم الاحتجاج برئت ذمته بقدر هذا المقابل ما لم يكن قد استعمل في مصلحته .





الفصل الثالث

تداول سند السحب

المادة (141) –

1- سند السحب قابل للتداول بطريق التظهير ولو لم يذكر فيه صراحة كلمة (لأمر) .
2- وسند السحب الذي يدون فيه صاحبه عبارة ( ليس لأمر ) أو أية عبارة أخرى مماثلة يخضع تداوله لأحكام حوالة الحق المقرر في القانون المدني دون غيرها .
3- ويصح التظهير ولو للمسحوب عليه سواء أكان قابلاً لسند السحب أم لا .

كما يصح تظهيره للساحب ولأي شخص آخر يكون ملزماً له ويكون لهؤلاء جميعاً الحق في تظهيره .

المادة (142) –

1- مع عدم الاخلال بحكم المادة 154 يجب ان يكون التظهير خالياً من كل شرط .
وكل شرط معلق عليه التظهير يعتبر كأن لم يكن .
2- والتظهير الجزئي باطل .
3- وتظهير السند لحامله يعد تظهيراً على بياض .

المادة (143) –

1- يكتب التظهير على سند السحب ذاته أو على ورقة أخرى متصلة به .
2- ويجب ان يوقع عليه المظهر .
3- ويجوز ان لا يعين في التظهير الشخص المظهر له وان يقتصر على توقيع المظهر (على بياض) وفي الحالة الأخيرة لا يكون التظهير صحيحاً إلا إذا كتب على ظهر السند أو على الورقة المتصلة به .

المادة (144) –

1- ينقل التظهير جميع الحقوق الناشئة عن السند .
2- وإذا كان التظهير على بياض جاز لحامله :
أ – ان يملأ البياض بكتابة اسمه أو اسم شخص آخر .
ت‌- أن يظهر السند من جديد على بياض أو الى شخص آخر .
ج- أن يسلمه كما هو لأي شخص آخر بغير أن يملأ البياض وبغير ان يظهره .






المادة (145) –

1- المظهر ضامن قبول السند ووفاءه ما لم يشترط خلاف ذلك .
2- وله ان يمنع تظهيره وحينئذ لا يكون ملزماً بالضمان تجاه من يؤول اليهم السند بتظهير لاحق .

المادة (146) –

1- يعتبر من بيده السند انه حامله الشرعي متى أثبت أنه صاحب الحق فيه بتظهيرات متصلة بعضها ببعض ولو كان آخرها تظهيراً على بياض .
2- والتظهيرات المشطوبة تعتبر في هذا الشأن كأن لم تكن .
3- وإذا أعقب التظهير على بياض تظهير آخر ، اعتبر الموقع على التظهير الأخير أنه هو الذي آل إليه الحق في السند بذلك التظهير على بياض .
4- وإذا زالت يد شخص عن السند بحادث ما فحامله متى أثبت أنه هو صاحب الحق فيه وفقاً للفقرة السابقة لا يلزم برده إلا إذا كان قد حصل عليه بنية سيئة أو خطأ جسيم .

المادة (147) –

ليس لمن اقيمت عليهم الدعوى بسند سحب ان يحتجوا على حامله بالدفوع المبنية على علاقاتهم الشخصية بساحب السند أو بحملته السابقين ما لم يكن حامل السند قد حصل عليه بقصد الاضرار بالمدين .

المادة (148) –

1- إذا اشتمل التظهير على عبارة "القيمة للتحصيل" أو "القيمة للقبض" أو "للتوكيل" أو أي بيان آخر يفيد التوكيل ، فللحامل مباشرة جميع الحقوق المترتبة على سند السحب انما لايجوز له تظهيره إلا على سبيل التوكيل .
2- وليس للمسؤولين في هذه الحالة الاحتجاج على الحامل إلا بالدفوع التي يجوز الاحتجاج بها على المظهر .
3- ولا ينتهي حكم الوكالة التي يتضمنها التظهير التوكيلي بوفاة الموكل أو بحدوث ما يخل بأهليته .



المادة (149) –

1- إذا اشتمل التظهير على عبارة "القيمة ضمان" أو "القيمة رهن" أو أي بيان آخر يفيد التأمين جاز لحامل سند السحب مباشرة جميع الحقوق المترتبة عليه .
2- فإن ظهره اعتبر التظهير حاصلاً على سبيل التوكيل .
3- وليس للمسؤولين عن السند ان يحتجوا على الحامل بالدفوع المبنية على علاقاتهم الشخصية بالمظهر ما لم يكن الحامل قد حصل على السند بقصد الاضرار بالمدين .



المادة (150) –

1- للتظهير اللاحق لزمان الاستحقاق أحكام التظهير السابق له .
2- اما التظهير اللاحق لتقديم الاحتجاج بسبب عدم الوفاء أو الحاصل بعد انقضاء الاجل المحدد لتقديم هذا الاحتجاج فلا ينتج سوى آثار الأحكام المتعلقة بحوالة الحق المقررة بالقانون المدني .
3- ويعد التظهير الخالي من التاريخ انه تم قبل انقضاء الميعاد المحدد لتقديم الاحتجاج إلا إذا ثبت العكس .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة (151) –

لا يجوز تقديم تواريخ التظهير ، وان حصل يعد تزويراً .

المادة (152) –

يجوز لحامل سند السحب أو لأي حائز له حتى ميعاد استحقاقه ان يقدمه الى المسحوب عليه في موطنه لقبوله .

المادة (153) –

1- لساحب سند السحب ان يشترط فيه وجلاب تقديمه للقبول في ميعاد معين أو بغير ميعاد .
2- وله ان ينص على منع تقديمه للقبول ما لم يكن مستحق الاداء عند غير المسحوب عليه أو في جهة أخرى غير موطن المسحوب عليه أو مستحق الأداء بعد مضي مدة معينة من الاطلاع عليه .
3- وله أيضاً أن يشترط منع تقديم السند للقبول قبل اجل معين .
4- وللمظهر ان يشترط وجوب تقديم سند للقبول في ميعاد معين أو بغير ميعاد ما لم يكن الساحب قد اشترط عدم تقديمه للقبول .



المادة (154) –

1- اسناد السحب المستحقة الاداء بعد مضي مدة معينة من الإطلاع يجب تقديمها للقبول في خلال سنة من تاريخها .
2- وللساحب ان يشترط تقصير هذه المدة أو مدها .
3- وللمظهرين ان يشترطوا تقصير هذه المدد .



المادة (155) –

1- يجوز للمسحوب عليه ان يطلب تقديم السند للقبول مرة ثانية في اليوم التالي للتقديم الأول .
2- ولا يقبل من ذوي الشأن الادعاء بأن هذا الطلب قد رفض إلا إذا كان هذا الطلب قد اثبت في ورقة الاحتجاج .
3- ولا يلزم حامل السند المقدم للقبول بتسليمه للمسحوب عليه .

المادة (156) –

1- يكتب القبول على السند ذاته ويعبر عنه بكلمة "مقبول" أو بأية عبارة أخرى مماثلة ويذيل بتوقيع المسحوب عليه .
2- ويعد قبولاً مجرد وضع المسحوب عليه توقيعه على صدر السند .
3- وإذا كان السند مستحق الاداء بعد مضي مدة من الاطلاع أو كان واجب التقديم للقبول في مدة معلومة بناء على شرط خاص ، وجب ذكر تاريخ القبول في اليوم الذي وقع فيه إلا إذا أوجب الحامل تاريخه في يوم تقديم السند .
4- فإن خلا السند من التاريخ جاز للحامل حفظاً لحقوقه في الرجوع على المظهرين أو على الساحب اثبات هذا الخلو بواسطة احتجاج يقدم في وقت يكون تقديمه فيه مجدياً .

المادة (157) –

1- لا يجوز ان يعلق القبول على شرط .
2- ولكن يجوز للمسحوب عليه أن يقصر القبول على جزء من مبلغ الكمبيالة .
3- وإذا انطوت صيغة القبول على تعديل آخر في بيان من بيانات السند يعد هذا التعديل رفضاً لها .
4- ومع ذلك يظل القابل ملزماً بما تضمنته صيغة القبول .





المادة (158) –

1- إذا عين الساحب في السند مكانا للوفاء غير موطن المسحوب عليه دون ان يعين اسم الشخص الآخر الذي يجب الوفاء لديه جاز للمسحوب عليه تعيين هذا الشخص عند القبول فإن لم يعينه عد ملزماً بالدفع في مكان الوفاء .
2- وإذا كان السند مستحق الاداء جاز له ان يعين في صيغة القبول عنواناً في الجهة التي يجب ان يقع الوفاء فيها .

المادة (159) –

1- يصبح المسحوب عليه بقبوله السند ملزماً بوفائه عند استحقاقه .
2- فإن لم يقم بالوفاء كان للحامل ، ولو كان هو الساحب نفسه مطالبة القابل بدعوى مباشرة بكل ما ينشأ عن السند وفقاً للمادتين 195 و 196 من هذا القانون .


المادة (160) –

1- إذا شطب المسحوب عليه قبوله المدون على السند قبل رده عد ذلك رفضاً للقبول .
2- ويعتبر الشطب واقعاً قبل اعادة السند ما لم يقم الدليل على العكس .
3- على أنه إذا كان المسحوب عليه قد أبلغ الحامل أو أي موقع آخر قبوله كتابة ، أصبح ملتزماً تجاههم بما تضمنته صيغة قبوله .




الفصل الرابع

الضمان الاحتياطي

المادة (161) –

1- يجوز الضمان وفاء مبلغ السند كله أو بعضه من ضامن احتياطي .
2- ويكون هذا الضمان من أي شخص آخر ولو كان ممن وقعوا على السند .

المادة (162) –

1- يكتب الضمان الإحتياطي إما على السند ذاته وإما على الورقة المتصلة به .
2- ويكون هذا الضمان بصيغة مقبول كضمان إحتياطي أو بأية عبارة أخرى مماثلة يذيلها الضامن بتوقيعه .
3- ويذكر في صيغة الضمان إسم المضمون وإلا عد حاصلاً للساحب .
4- ويعتبر الضمان (قائماً) إذا وضع مقدم الضمان توقيعه على صدر السند ، إلا أن يكون ساحباً أو مسحوباً عليه .
5- ويجوز اعطاء الضمان الإحتياطي على صك مستقل يبين فيه المكان الذي تم فيه .
6- والضامن الإحتياطي بصك مستقبل لا يلزم إلا تجاه من ضمنه .

المادة (163) –

1- يلتزم الضامن بما يلتزم به الشخص المضمون .
2- ويكون التزام الضامن صحيحاً لو كان الإلتزام الذي ضمنه باطلاً لأي سبب كان ما لم يكن مرده إلى عيب في الشكل .
3- وإذا أوفى الضامن الإحتياطي قيمة السند آلت إليه الحقوق الناشئة عنه تجاه مضمونه والملتزمين تجاهه بمقتضى السند .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الخامس

الإستحقاق

المادة (164) –

1- يجوز ان يسحب سند السحب مستحق الاداء على الوجه الآتي :-

أ‌- لدى الإطلاع
ب- بعد مضي مدة معينة من الإطلاع .
ج- بعد مضي مدة معينة من تاريخ السند .
د- بيوم معين .

ويكون السند باطلاً إذا اشتمل على ميعاد استحقاق آخر أو على مواعيد متعاقبة .

المادة (165) –

1- السند المستحق الاداء لدى الإطلاع يكون واجب الدفع عند تقديمه .
2- ويجب أن يقدم للوفاء في خلال سنة من تاريخه .
3- وللساحب أن يشترط تقصير هذه المدة أو مدها .
4- وللمظهرين أن يشترطوا تقصير هذه المدة .
5- وللساحب أن يشترط عدم تقديم السند المستحق الاداء لدى الإطلاع قبل مضي أجل معين وفي هذه الحالة تحسب مدة التقديم ابتداء من هذا الأجل .




المادة (166) –

1- تسري المدة التي يستحق الوفاء بانتهائها في السند المسحوب بعد مضي مدة من الإطلاع عن تاريخ قبوله أو تاريخ ورقة الإحتجاج .
2- فإذا لم يقدم الإحتجاج يعد القبول الخالي من التاريخ حاصلاً بالنسبة للقابل في اليوم الأخير من المدة المعينة للتقديم للقبول .
3- كل ذلك مع مراعاة حكم المادة (154) من هذا القانون .

المادة (167) –

1- السند المسحوب لشهر أو أكثر من تاريخه أو من تاريخ الاطلاع عليه يقع استحقاقه في التاريخ الذي يقابله من الشهر الذي يجب فيه الوفاء .
2- وعند عدم وجود مقابل لذلك التاريخ في الشهر الذي يجب فيه الوفاء وقع الاستحقاق في اليوم الأخير من هذا الشهر .
3- وإذا سحب السند لشهر ونصف أو لشهور ونصف شهر من تاريخه أو من تاريخ الاطلاع عليه وجب بدء الحساب بالشهور الكاملة .
4- وإذا جعل الاستحقاق في أوائل الشهر أو في منتصفه أو في نهاية الشهر ، كان المقصود اليوم الأول من الشهر ، أو الخامس عشر أو الأخير منه .
5- والعبارات ثمانية أيام أو خمسة عشر يوماً لا تعني أسبوعاً أو اسبوعين بل ثمانية أيام أو خمسة عشر يوماً بالفعل .
6- وعبارة نصف شهر تعني خمسة عشر يوماً .

المادة (168) –

1- إذا كان سند السحب مستحق الاداء في يوم معين وفي بلد يختلف فيه التقويم عن تقويم بلد اصدار اعتبر ان تاريخ الاستحقاق قد حدد وفقاً لتقويم بلد الوفاء .
2- وإذا سحب السند بين بلدين مختلفي التقويم وكان مستحق الاداء بعد مدة من تاريخه ، ارجع تاريخ اصداره الى اليوم المقابل في تقويم بلد الوفاء ويحدد ميعاد الاستحقاق وفقاً لذلك .
3- ويحسب ميعاد تقديم السند وفقاً للأحكام المقررة في الفقرة السابقة .
4- ولا تسري هذه الأحكام إذا نص في السند أو استخلص من البيانات الواردة فيه ان النية قد انصرفت الى اتباع أحكام أخرى .

المادة (169) –

1- على حامل السند المستحق الوفاء في يوم معين أو بعد مدة معينة من تاريخه أو من تاريخ الاطلاع عليه أن يقدمه للدفع في يوم استحقاقه .
2- ويعتبر تقديم السند الى احدى غرف المقاصة بمثابة تقديم الوفاء .



المادة (170) –

1- للمسحوب عليه عند ايفائه قيمة السند ان يطلب الى الحامل تسليمه اليه موقعاً عليه بما يفيد الوفاء .
2- وليس للحامل ان يرفض وفاء جزئياً .
3- وإذا كان الوفاء جزئياً جاز للمسحوب عليه أن يطلب اثبات هذا الوفاء في السند وان يطلب مخالصة بذلك .
4- وكل ما يدفع من أصل قيمة السند تبرأ منه ساحبه ومظهرية وضامنيه الاحتياطيين وعلى الحامل أن يقدم الاحتجاج عما بقي منه .

المادة (171) –

1- لا يجبر حامل السند على استلام قيمته قبل الاستحقاق .
2- فإذا أوفى المسحوب عليه قبل الاستحقاق تحمل تبعة ذلك .
3- ومن أوفى في ميعاد الاستحقاق برئت ذمته ما لم يكن ذلك عن غش أو خطأ جسيم .
4- وعليه أن يستوثق من صحة تسلسل التظهيرات .
5- ولكنه غير ملزم بالتثبت من صحة تواقيع المظهرين .



المادة (172) –

1- إذا اشترط وفاء سند السحب بعملة غير متداولة في المملكة الأردنية جاز وفاء قيمتها بعملة أردنية حسب سعرها في يوم الاستحقاق .
2- وإذا تراخى المدين في الوفاء فللحامل الخيار بين المطالبة بقيمة الكمبيالة محسوبة بسعر العملة الأردنية في يوم الاستحقاق أو في يوم الوفاء .
3- والعرف الجاري في محل الوفاء هو المعتبر في تعيين سعر العملة الأجنبية ، وإنما للساحب أن يشترط حساب المبلغ الواجب وفاؤه حسب السعر المبين في السند .
4- ولا تسري الأحكام المتقدمة عندما يشترط الساحب أن يكون الوفاء بعملة أجنبية معينة .
5- وإذا تعين مبلغ السند بعملة تحمل اسماً مشتركاً تختلف في بلد اصدارها عن قيمتها في بلد وفائها ، فيفترض أن الاداء يكون بعمله بلد الوفاء .

المادة (173) –

1- إذا لم يقدم السند للوفاء في يوم الاستحقاق جاز لكل مدين به ايداع قيمته خزانة المحكمة التابع لها بلد الوفاء أو في مصرف مرخص بذلك البلد .
2- وتكون نفقة ذلك وتبعته على عاتق الحامل وعلى كاتب المحكمة المختص أو المصرف ان يحرر وثيقة مشتملة على تاريخ السند وتاريخ استحقاقه واسم من حررت في الأصل لمصلحته زيادة على البيانات الأخرى الواجب اثباتها في محاضر الايداع ، ويسلم هذه الوثيقة للمودع .
3- فإذا طالب الحامل المدين بالدفع فليس على الأخير إلا تسليم وثيقة الايداع مقابل تسلم السند.
4- وللحامل بموجب هذه الوثيقة ان يقبض المبلغ المودع .
5- فإذا لم يسلم المدين المودع وثيقة الايداع الى حامل السند وجب عليه وفاء قيمته له .

المادة (174) –

لا تقبل المعارضة في وفاء السند إلا إذا ضاع أو افلس حامله .

المادة (175) –

إذا ضاع سند غير مقبول جاز لمستحق قيمته ان يطالب بوفائه بموجب احدى نسخه الاخرى .

المادة (176) –

إذا كان السند الضائع مقترنا بالقبول فلا يجوز المطالبة بوفائه بموجب احدى نسخه الاخرى إلا بأمر المحكمة وبشرط تقديم كفيل .



المادة (177) –

من ضاع منه سند سواء أكان مقترناً بالقبول أم لا ولم يستطيع تقديم احدى نسخة الاخرى جاز له أن يستصدر من المحكمة أمراً بوفائه بعد أن يثبت ملكيته له وبشرط تقديم كفيل .

المادة (178) –

في حالة الامتناع عن وفاء السند الضائع بعد المطالبة به وفقاً لأحكام المادتين السابقتين يجب على مالكه محافظة على جميع حقوقه ان يثبت ذلك باحتجاج يقدمه في اليوم التالي لاستحقاق ذلك السند ويبلغ للساحب والمظهرين في المواعيد وبالأوضاع المبينة في المادة 183 من هذا القانون .

المادة (179) –

1- يجب على صاحب السند الضائع لكي يحصل على نسخة منه أن يرجع الى من ظهر له السند .
2- ويلتزم هذا المظهر بمعاونته والاذن له بإستعمال اسمه في مطالبة المظهر السابق وهكذا يرجع على باقي المظهرين واحداً تلو الآخر حتى يصل الى ساحب السند .
3- وتكون نفقات ذلك كله على عاتق مالك السند الضائع .
4- ويلتزم كل مظهر بعد تسلم النسخة الثانية من الساحب ان يثبت تظهيره كتابة عليها .
5- ولا تصح المطالبة بالوفاء بموجب النسخة الثانية إلا بأمر المحكمة وبشرط تقديم كفيل ، وذلك وفقاً لأحكام المادة (177) .


المادة (180) –

ينقضي التزام الكفيل المبين في المواد (176 و 177 و 179) بمضي ثلاث سنوات إذا لم تحصل في اثنائها مطالبة ولا دعوى أمام المحاكم .


الفصل السادس

المطالبة والرجوع لعدم القبول أو لعدم الوفاء

1- رجوع الحامل


المادة (181) –

1- لحامل السند عند عدم وفائه له في تاريخ الإستحقاق الرجوع على مظهرية وساحبه وغيرهم من الملتزمين به .

2- وله حق الرجوع على هؤلاء قبل الإستحقاق في الأحوال الآتية :-

أ – في حالة الإمتناع عن القبول كلياً أو جزئياً .
ب- في حالة إفلاس المسحوب عليه سواء كان قبل السند أو لم يكن قد قبله .

وفي حالة توقفه عن دفع ماعليه ، ولو لم يثبت توقفه بحكم ، وفي حالة الحجز على أمواله حجزاً غير مجد .

ج- في حالة إفلاس ساحب السند المشروط عدم تقديمه للقبول .

3- إنما يجوز للضامنين عند الرجوع عليهم في الحالتين المبينتين في الفقرتين (ب ، ج) ان يطلبوا الى رئيس المحكمة البدائية المدنية في موطنهم وفي خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ الرجوع عليهم منحهم ميعاداً للوفاء . فإذا وجد الرئيس مبرراً للطلب عين في حكمه الوقت الذي يجب فيه أن يحصل وفاء الاسناد بشرط أن لا يتجاوز الميعاد الممنوح التاريخ المعين للإستحقاق .
4- ولا يقبل الطعن في هذا القرار بأي طريق من طرق الطعن .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

2- الإحتجاج

شروطه ومواعيده


المادة (182) –

1- يجب أن يثبت الامتناع عن القبول أو عن الوفاء بوثيقة رسمية تسمى " الإحتجاج لعدم القبول " أو لعدم الوفاء .
2- ويجب أن يقدم الإحتجاج لعدم القبول في الميعاد المعين لعرض السند للقبول .
3- فإذا وقع عرضه الأول للقبول في الحالة المبينة في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 164 من هذا القانون في اليوم الأخير من الميعاد المحدد لهذا العرض جاز أيضاً تقديم الإحتجاج في اليوم التالي .
4- ويجب تقديم الإحتجاج لعدم الوفاء عن السند المستحق الاداء في يوم معين أو بعد مضي مدة معينة من تاريخه أو من تاريخ الإطلاع عليه في احد يومي العمل التاليين ليوم استحقاقه .
5- وإذا كان السند مستحق الاداء لدى الاطلاع وجب تقديم الاحتجاج بعدم الوفاء وفقاً للشروط المبينة في الفقرات السابقة والمتعلقة بالإحتجاج لعدم القبول .
6- ويغني الإحتجاج لعدم القبول عن تقديم السند للاداء وعن الإحتجاج بعدم الوفاء .
7- وفي حالة توقف المسحوب عليه عن الوفاء سواء أكان قد قبل السند أم لم يكن قبله . وفي حالة حجز أمواله حجزاً غير مجد لا يجوز لحامل السند الرجوع على ضامنيه إلا بعد تقديم السند للمسحوب عليه لوفائه وبعد تقديم الإحتجاج بعدم الوفاء .
8- وفي حالة إفلاس المسحوب عليه سواء أكان قبل السند ام لم يكن قبله وكذلك في حالة افلاس ساحب السند المشروط عند تقديمه للقبول ، ويكون تقديم حكم شهر الافلاس كافياً بذاته لتمكين الحامل من استعمال حقوقه في الرجوع على الضامنين .

المادة (183) –

1- يجب على حامل السند أن يرسل للمظهر له وللساحب اشعاراً بعدم القبول أو بعدم الوفاء في خلال أربعة أيام العمل التالية ليوم الإحتجاج ، أو ليوم تقديمه ( للقبول ) أو للوفاء فيما لو اشتمل على شرط الرجوع بلا مصاريف .
2- ويجب على كل مظهر في خلال يومي العمل التاليين ليوم تسلمه الإشعار أن يحيط مظهره علماً بالإشعار الذي تلقاه مبيناً له أسماء وعناوين من قاموا بالإشعارات السابقة وهكذا من مظهر الى آخر حتى تبلغ ساحب السند .
3- وتبدأ المواعيد المتقدمة من تاريخ تسلم الإشعار السابق .
4- ويبدأ الميعاد بالنسبة لكل مظهر من اليوم الذي تلقى فيه الاشعار من مظهره السابق .
5- ومتى اشعر احد موقعي السند وفقاً لأحكام الفقرات السابقة وجب كذلك اشعار ضامنه الإحتياطي في نفس الميعاد .
6- وإذا لم يبين احد المظهرين عنوانه أو بينه بصورة لا يتيسر قراءتها اكتفى باشعار المظهر السابق له .
7- ويجوز لمن يوجب عليه الاشعار ان يقوم به على أية صورة ولو برد السند ذاته .
8- وعليه أن يثبت ارساله للاشعار في الميعاد المضروب له .
9- ويعتبر الميعاد مرعيا إذا أرسل الاشعار في خلاله بكتاب عن طريق البريد المسجل مع اشعار بالإيصال .
10- ولا يترتب على التخلف عن ارسال الاشعار المذكور أو عن عدم تقديم السند للقبول أو الوفاء أو عن ارسال الاحتجاج ، خلال مواعيدها المعينة ، سقوط أي حق من حقوق من وجب القيام بها . ولكنه يكون مسؤولاً عن تعويض الضرر الذي ترتب على اهماله أو تخلفه بشرط أن لا يتجاوز التعويض قيمة سند السحب .

المادة (184) –

1- يجوز للساحب ولأي مظهر أو ضامن احتياطي أن يعفي حامل السند عند المطالبة على وجه الرجوع من تقديم احتجاج لعدم القبول أو لعدم الوفاء متى كتب على السند " المطالبة بلا مصاريف" أو " بدون احتجاج " أو اية عبارة مماثلة مذيلة بتوقيع من اشترط ذلك .
2- ولا يعفي هذا الشرط الحامل من تقديم السند في المواعيد المقررة ولا من ارسال الإشعارات اللازمة .
3- وعلى من يتمسك تجاه الحامل بعدم مراعاة هذه المواعيد اثبات ذلك .
4- وإذا كتب الساحب هذا الشرط سرى على كل الموقعين .
5- اما إذا كتبه أحد المظهرين أو أحد الضامنين الإحتياطيين فلا يسري إلا عليه وحده .
6- وإذا قدم حامل السند الإحتجاج على الرغم من الشرط تحمل وحده مصاريفه إذا كان الساحب هو الذي وضع الشرط .
7- أما إذا كان الشرط صادراً من مظهر أو ضامن إحتياطي جاز الرجوع على جميع الموقعين بمصاريف الإحتجاج .




المادة (185) –

1- ساحب السند وقابله ومظهره وضامنه الإحتياطي مسؤولون جميعاً تجاه حاملة على وجه التضامن .
2- ولحامله مطالبتهم منفردين أو مجتمعين دون أن يلزم بمراعاة ترتيب التزام كل منهم .
3- ويثبت هذا الحق لكل موقع على سند اوفى بقيمته .
4- والدعوى المقامة على احد الملتزمين لا تحول دون مطالبة الباقين ولو كان التزامهم لاحقاً لمن أقيمت عليهم الدعوى أولاً .

المادة (186) –

1- لحامل السند مطالبة من له حق الرجوع عليه بما يأتي :
أ – قيمة السند غير المقبولة أو غير المدفوعة مع الفوائد ان كانت مشروطة .
ب- الفوائد محسوبة بسعرها القانوني اعتباراً من تاريخ الإستحقاق فيما يتعلق بالسند المسحوب والمستحق الدفع في اراضي المملكة الأردنية ومحسوب بسعر 6% للإسناد الاخرى .
ج- مصارف الإحتجاج والإشعارات وغيرها من المصاريف .

2- وإذا استعمل حق الرجوع قبل استحقاق السند خصم من قيمته ما يوازي سعر الخصم الرسمي في المملكة الأردنية في تاريخ الرجوع وبالجهة التي يقع فيها موطن الحامل .

المادة (187) –

يجوز لمن اوفى سند سحب مطالبة ضامنية بما يأتي :-
أ- جميع ما أوفاه .
ب- فوائد المبلغ الذي أوفاه محسوبة بالسعر القانوني ابتداء من يوم الوفاء بالنسبة للاسناد المسحوبة والمستحقة الاداء في المملكة الاردنية ومحسوبة بسعر 6% للاسناد الاخرى .
ج- المصاريف التي تحملها .

المادة (188) –

1- لكل ملتزم استعمل ضده حق الرجوع أو كان مستهدفاً لذلك ان يطلب في حالة وفائه للسند تسلمه مع ورقة الاحتجاج ومخالصة بما أداه .
2- ولكل مظهر اوفى السند ان يشطب تظهيره وتظهيرات المظهرين اللاحقين له .

المادة (189) –

1- في حالة الرجوع على احد الملتزمين بالقدر غير المقبول من قيمة السند يجوز لمن اوفى هذا القدر ان يطلب من حاملة اثبات هذا الوفاء بالسند واعطاء مخالصة به .
2- ويجب على الحامل فوق ذلك أن يسلمه صورة من السند مصدقاً عليها منه بما يفيد أنها طبق الأصل وان يسلمه ورقة الإحتجاج تمكيناً له من الرجوع على غيره بما أداه .


المادة (190) –

مع مراعاة الفقرة 10 من المادة 183 من هذا القانون :
1- يسقط ما لحامل السند من حقوق تجاه مظهرية وساحبه وغيرهم من الملتزمين ما عدا قابله بمضي المواعيد المعينة لإجراء ما يأتي :
أ- تقديم الاسناد المستحقة الدفع لدى الإطلاع أو بعد مضي ميعاد معين منه .
ب- تقديم الإحتجاج بعدم القبول أو بعدم الوفاء .
ج- تقديم السند للوفاء في حالة اشتماله على شرط الرجوع بلا مصاريف .

2- وإنما لا يقع السقوط تجاه الساحب إلا إذا أثبت أنه أوجد مقابل الوفاء في تاريخ الإستحقاق ، وحينئذ لا يكون للحامل إلا الدعوى تجاه المسحوب عليه .
3- وإذا لم يعرض السند للقبول في الميعاد الذي اشترطه الساحب سقطت حقوق حامله في الرجوع بسبب عدم القبول وعدم الوفاء إلا إذا تبين من عبارة الشرط ان الساحب لم يقصد منه سوى اعفاء من ضمان القبول .
4- وإذا كان المظهر هو الذي اشترط في تظهيره ميعاداً لتقديم السند للقبول فله وحده الإستفادة مما شرط .

المادة (191) –

1- إذا حال دون عرض السند أو دون تقديم الاحتجاج في المواعيد المعينة بحائل لا يمكن التغلب عليه فتمتد هذه المواعيد .
2- وعلى حامل السند ان يشعر دون ابطاء من ظهره له بالحادث القهري وان يثبت هذا الاشعار مؤرخاً وموقعاً عليه منه في السند أو في الورقة المتصلة به .
3- وعلى من ارسل له الاشعار ابلاغ من ظهر له السند ، وتسلسل ذلك وفقاً للمادة 183 من هذا القانون .
4- وعلى الحامل بعد زوال الحادث القهري عرض السند للقبول أو للوفاء دون ابطاء ، وعليه تقديم احتجاج عند الاقتضاء .
5- وإذا استمرت القوة القاهرة أكثر من ثلاثين يوماً محسوبة من يوم الإستحقاق جاز الرجوع على الملتزمين من غير حاجة الى عرض السند أو تقديم الاحتجاج .
6- فإذا كان السند مستحق الوفاء بمجرد الإطلاع عليه أو بعد مضي مدة معينة من الإطلاع سرى ميعاد الثلاثين يوماً من التاريخ الذي أشعر فيه الحامل من ظهر له السند بوقوع الحادث ولو وقع هذا التاريخ قبل انقضاء الميعاد المعين للعرض .
7- وإذا كان السند مستحق الوفاء بعد مضي مدة من الإطلاع فيضاف الى ميعاد الثلاثين يوماً المدة المعينة للدفع بعد الإطلاع .
8- ولا يعتبر من قبيل الحوادث القاهرة الامور المتعلقة بشخص الحامل أو بمن كلفه عرضها أو تقديم الإحتجاج بشأنها .



المادة (192) –

1- يكون تقديم الإحتجاج لعدم القبول والإحتجاج لعدم الوفاء وفقاً للأوضاع المقررة في قانون أصول المحاكمة الحقوقية بواسطة الكاتب العدل .
2- ويجب أن يوجه الإحتجاج الى موطن الملتزم بوفاء السند أو الى آخر موطن معروف له . والى موطن الأشخاص المعينين في السند لوفائه عند الاقتضاء والى موطن من قبله بطريق التدخل .
3- ويكون ذلك كله في ورقة واحدة .

المادة (193) –

تشتمل ورقة الإحتجاج على صورة حرفية للسند ولما اثبت فيه من عبارات القبول والتظهير مع ذكر الشخص الذي حصلت التوصية بقبوله السند أو وفائه عند الاقتضاء . كما يجب أن تشتمل على الانذار بوفائه قيمته . ويذكر فيها حضور أو غياب الملتزم بالقبول أو الوفاء وأسباب الامتناع عن القبول أو الوفاء ، والعجز عن وضع الامضاء أو الامتناع عنه وتنبيه الكاتب العدل بالوفاء .

المادة (194) –

لا يقوم أي إجراء مقام الاحتجاج إلا في حالة ضياع السند ، وعندئذ تسري أحكام المواد من 175 الى 180 .

المادة (195) –

يجب على الكاتب العدل المكلف باجراء الاحتجاج ان يترك صورة صحيحة لمن وجه اليه هذا الاحتجاج ، وان يقيد أوراق الاحتجاج بتمامها يوما فيوما مع مراعاة ترتيب التواريخ في سجل خاص مرقم الصفحات ومؤشر عليه حسب الأصول .

المادة (196) –

1- لكل من له حق الرجوع على غيره من الضامنين بمقتضى سند سحب ان يستوفي قيمته بسحبه سنداً جديداً مستحق الاداء لدى الاطلاع في موطن الضامن ما لم يشترط خلاف ذلك .
2- وتشتمل قيمة سند الرجوع على المبالغ الوارد بيانها في المادتين 186 و 187 من هذا القانون مضافاً اليها ما دفع من عمولة ورسم طوابع .
3- إذا كان ساحب سند الرجوع هو الحامل فتحدد قيمته على الأساس الذي تحدد بمقتضاه قيمة سند مسحوب لدى الاطلاع من الجهة التي كان السند الأصلي مستحق الدفع فيها على الجهة التي فيها موطن الضامن .
4- فإذا كان ساحبه هو أحد المظهرين حددت قيمته على الأساس الذي تحدد بمقتضاه قيمة سند مسحوب لدى الاطلاع من الجهة التي بها موطن ساحب سند الرجوع على الجهة التي فيها موطن الضامن .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة (197) –

إذا تعددت سندات الرجوع فلا يجوز مطالبة ساحب السند الأصلي وكل مظهر له إلا بنفقات سند رجوع واحد .

المادة (198) –

لحامل السند المقدم عنه إحتجاج لعدم الوفاء إلى جانب ما له من حق الرجوع بعد إتباع الإجراءات المقررة لذلك ان يحجز بإذن من المحكمة المختصة منقولات كل من التزم بموجب السند حجزاً إحتياطياً تتبع فيه الإجراءات المقررة لذلك في قانون أصول المحاكمات الحقوقية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل السابع

التدخل

1- أحكام عامة
المادة (199) –

1- لساحب سند السحب ومظهره وضامنه الإحتياطي أن يعين من يقبله أو يدفعه عند الإقتضاء ويسمى هذا الشخص المفوض .
2- ويجوز وفقاً للشروط الآتي بيانها قبول السند أو وفاؤه من أي شخص متدخل لمصلحة أي مدين يكون مستهدفاً للمطالبة به .
3- ويجوز أن يكون المتدخل من الغير كما يجوز أن يكون هو المسحوب عليه أو شخص ملتزم بمقتضى السند وإنما لا يجوز تدخل القابل .
4- ويجب على المتدخل أن يشعر بتدخله من وقع التدخل لمصلحته خلال يومي العمل التاليين وإلا كان ملزماً عند الإقتضاء بتعويض الضرر الذي نشأ عن اهماله بشرط ان لا يجاوز هذا التعويض مبلغ السند .

2- القبول بطريقة التدخل
المادة (200) –


1- يقع القبول بطريق التدخل في جميع الأحوال التي يكون فيها لحامل سند واجباً العرض للقبول حق الرجوع قبل ميعاد إستحقاقه .
2- وإذا عين في السند من يقبله أو يؤدي قيمته عند الإقتضاء في مكان وفائه فليس للحامل ان يرجع قبل ميعاد استحقاقه على من صدر عنه هذا التعيين ولا على الموقعين اللاحقين له إلا إذا عرض السند على من عين لقبوله أو لوفائه عند الاقتضاء فامتنع عن قبوله وأثبت هذا الإمتناع بورقة إحتجاج .
3- وللحامل في الأحوال الأخرى رفض القبول الحاصل بطريق التدخل .
4- اما إذا أقره فإنه يفقد حقه في الرجوع قبل الاستحقاق على الشخص الذي وقع القبول لمصلحته وعلى الموقعين اللاحقين .


المادة (201) –

1- يدون قبول السند بطريق التدخل على السند ذاته ويوقع عليه المتدخل .
2- ويذكر في صيغة القبول اسم من حصل التدخل لمصلحته ، وإلا عد التدخل حاصلاً لمصلحة الساحب .




المادة (202) –

1- يلزم القابل بطريق التدخل تجاه الحامل والمظهرين اللاحقين لمن حصل التدخل لمصلحته بما يلتزم به هذا الأخير .
2- ويجوز لمن حصل التدخل لمصلحته ولضامنيه على الرغم من حصول القبول بطريق التدخل ان يتسلموا من الحامل السند وورقة الاحتجاج والمخالصة ان كانت ثمة مخالصة وذلك إذا قاموا بوفاء المبلغ المبين في المادة 187 من هذا القانون .

المادة (203) –

1- يجوز وفاء السند بطريق التدخل في جميع الأحوال التي يكون فيها لحامله عند الإستحقاق أو قبله حق الرجوع على الملتزمين .
2- ويكون هذا الوفاء باداء كل المبلغ الذي كان يجب على من حصل التدخل لمصلحته اداءه ابراء لذمته .
3- ويجب ان يقع الوفاء على الأكثر في اليوم الأخير من الميعاد الذي يصح فيه تقديم الإحتجاج لعدم الوفاء .

المادة (204) –

1- إذا كان للقابلين للسند بطريق التدخل أو للمعينين لوفائه عند الاقتضاء موطن في مكان الوفاء وجب على حامله عرضه عليهم جميعاً وتقديم احتجاج لعدم الوفاء إذا كان له موجب وذلك على الأكثر في اليوم التالي لليوم الأخير من الميعاد المحدد لتقديم هذا الإحتجاج .
2- فإن لم يقدم هذا الإحتجاج في هذا الميعاد كان الشخص الذي قام بتعيين الموفي أو الشخص الذي وقع القبول لمصلحته ، والمظهرون اللاحقون جميعاً في حل من التزاماتهم وذلك مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة (10) من المادة 183 من هذا القانون .


المادة (205) –

إذا رفض حامل السند الوفاء من المتدخل ، سقط حقه في الرجوع على من كانت ذمته تبرأ بهذا الوفاء .



المادة (206) –

1- يجب اثبات الوفاء بطريق التدخل بعبارة تفيد وصول القيمة تكتب على السند ويذكر فيها من حصل الوفاء لمصلحته وإلا عد الوفاء حاصلاً لمصلحة الساحب .
2- ويجب أن يسلم السند الى الموفي كما يجب أن تسلم له ورقة الإحتجاج ان كان ثمة إحتجاج.

المادة (207) –

1- يكتسب الموفي بطريق التدخل جميع الحقوق الناشئة عن السند تجاه من حصل الوفاء لمصلحته وتجاه من التزموا نحو هذا الأخير بمقتضى السند انما لا يجوز لهذا الموفي تظهيره .
2- وتبرأ ذمم المظهرين اللاحقين لمن حصل الوفاء لمصلحتهم .
3- وإذا تقدم عدة أشخاص للوفاء بطريق التدخل كانت الأفضلية لمن يترتب على ايفائه براءة ذمم أكثر عدد من الملتزمين .
4- ومن تدخل للوفاء وهو عالم بأن في تدخله مخالفة للحكم المتقدم سقط حقه في الرجوع على من كانت تبرأ ذمته لولا هذا التدخل .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثامن

تعدد النسخ والصور

المادة (208) –

1- يجوز سحب سند السحب نسخاً متعددة يطابق بعضها بعضاً .
2- ويجب أن يوضع في متن كل نسخة منه رقمها وإلا اعتبرت كل نسخة منها سنداً مستقلاً .
3- ولكل حامل سند لم يذكر فيه انه على نسخة واحدة أن يطلب نسخاً منها على نفقته .
4- ويجب عليه تحقيقاً لذلك ان يرجع الى الشخص الذي ظهره له وعلى هذا أن يعاونه في الرجوع على المظهر السابق ويتسلسل ذلك حتى ينتهي الى الساحب .
5- وعلى كل مظهر أن يدون تظهيره على النسخ الجديدة .

المادة (209) –

1- وفاء السند بمقتضى احدى نسخه مبرئ للذمه ولو لم يكن مشروطاً فيه ان هذا الوفاء يبطل حكم النسخ الاخرى .
2- غير ان المسحوب عليه يبقى ملتزماً بالوفاء بمقتضى كل نسخة مقبولة منه لم يستردها .
3- والمظهر الذي ظهر نسخ السند لأشخاص مختلفين ومظهروه اللاحقون ملزمون بمقتضى كل النسخ التي تحمل تواقيعهم ولم يحصل استردادها .

المادة (210) –

1- على من يرسل احدى نسخ السند للقبول أن يبين بالنسخ الاخرى اسم من تكون تلك النسخة في يده .
2- وعلى هذا الأخير أن يسلمها للحامل الشرعي وأي نسخة أخرى فإن رفض تسليمها فلا يكون للحامل حق الرجوع إلا إذا أثبت بورقة إحتجاج :
أ – ان النسخة المرسلة للقبول لم تسلم له حين طلبه اياها .
ب- ان القبول أو الوفاء لم يحصل بمقتضى نسخة أخرى .


2- الصور

المادة (211) –

1- لحامل السند أن يحرر منه صوراً .
2- ويجب أن تكون الصور مطابقة لأصل السند تماماً بما تحمل من تظهيرات وبيانات أخرى تكون مدونة فيه وأن يكتب عليها أن النسخ عن الأصل قد إنتهى عند هذا الحد .
3- ويجوز تظهير الصورة وضمانها إحتياطياً على الوجه الذي يجري عليه الأصل .
4- ويكون لهذه الصورة ما للأصل من أحكام .

المادة (212) –

1- يجب أن يبين في صورة السند اسم من يكون بيده اصله .
2- وعلى هذا الأخير أن يسلم هذا الأصل لحامل الصورة الشرعي فان امتنع عن ذلك فلا يكون لحامل الصورة حق الرجوع على مظهريها أو ضامنيها الإحتياطيين ، ما لم يثبت باحتجاج ان الأصل لم يسلم إليه بناء على طلبه .
3- وإذا كتب على الأصل بعد آخر تظهير حصل قبل عمل الصورة عبارة "منذ الآن لا يصح التظهير إلا على الصورة " أو أي عبارة أخرى مماثلة فكل تظهير يكتب على الأصل بعد ذلك يكون باطلاً .


الفصل التاسع

التحريف
المادة (213) –

إذا وقع تحريف في متن السند التزم الذين وقعوه فيما بعد بمقتضى متنه المحرف اما الموقعون السابقون فملزمون بمقتضى متنه الاصلي .







الفصل العاشر

التقادم

المادة (214) –

1- تسقط بالتقادم كل دعوى ناشئة عن سند السحب تجاه قابله بمضي خمس سنوات من تاريخ الاستحقاق .
2- اما دعاوى الحامل تجاه الساحب أو المظهرين فتسقط بمضي سنتين من تاريخ الإحتجاج المقدم في الوقت المجدي أو من تاريخ الإستحقاق ان اشتمل السند على شرط الرجوع بلا مصاريف .
3- وتسقط بالتقادم دعاوى المظهرين بعضهم قبل البعض أو قبل الساحب بمضي سنة من اليوم الذي يكون فيه المظهر قد أوفى السند أو من اليوم الذي أقيمت عليه الدعوى فيه .

المادة (215) –

1- لا تسري مواعيد التقادم في حالة اقامة الدعوى إلا من يوم آخر اجراء فيها .
2- ولا يسري هذا التقادم إذا صدر حكم بالدين أو حصل إقرار به بموجب وثيقة مستقلة أو بتسديد الملتزم جزءا منه .


المادة (216) –

لا يكون لإنقطاع التقادم من اثر إلا بالنسبة لمن اتخذ تجاهه الاجراء القاطع في سريانه .

المادة (217) –

بالرغم من انقضاء ميعاد التقادم على سند السحب وسائر الأوراق التجارية يجوز للدائن اقامة الدعوى ضمن مدة التقادم العادي المدني بطلب الحق الذي ما أجله أعطيت الورقة التجارية ، وتقبل الورقة في معرض البينة لإثبات هذه الدعوى .

المادة (218) –

1- إذا وافق إستحقاق السند يوم عطلة رسمية فلا يجوز المطالبة بوفائه إلا في يوم العمل التالي 
2- وكذلك لا يجوز إتخاذ أي إجراء آخر متعلق بالسند وعلى وجه خاص بعرضه للقبول أو تقديم إحتجاج إلا في يوم عمل .
3- وإذا وجب إتخاذ أي إجراء من هذه الإجراءات في ميعاد معين يوافق آخر يوم منه يوم عطلة رسمية فيمتد هذا الميعاد الى يوم العمل التالي .
4- أما أيام العطلة الرسمية التي تتخلل الميعاد فتحسب منه .

المادة (219) –

لا يدخل في حساب الميعاد القانوني أو الإتفاقي اليوم الأول منه .

المادة (220) –

لا يجوز منح أي ميعاد قضائي أو قانوني إلا في الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادتين 190 و 200 من هذا القانون .


المادة (221) –

1- يطلق لفظ التوقيع في هذا الكتاب على الامضاء والختم وبصمة الأصبع .
2- ويجب أن يشهد شاهدان على صاحب الختم أو البصمة بأنه وقع امامها عالما بما وقع عليه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثاني

السند لأمر

المادة (222) –

يشتمل السند لأمر على البيانات الآتية :

أ- شرط الأمر أو عبارة (سند لأمر) أو (كمبيالة) مكتوبة في متن السند وباللغة التي كتب بها .
ب- تعهد غير معلق على شرط بأداء قدر معين من النقود .
ج- تاريخ الإستحقاق .
د- مكان الاداء
هـ- اسم من يجب الاداء له أو لأمره .
و- تاريخ إنشاء السند ومكان إنشائه .
ز- توقيع من أنشأ السند (المحرر) .

المادة (223) –

السند (الخالي) من أحد البيانات المذكورة في المادة السابقة لا يعتبر سنداً لأمر إلا في الحالات المبينة في الفقرات الآتية :

أ- السند الخالي من ذكر تاريخ الإستحقاق يكون مستحق الاداء لدى الإطلاع عليه .
ب- إذا لم يذكر في سند لأمر مكان الأداء فالمكان الذي يذكر بجانب اسم المحرر يعد مكاناً للدفع وموطنا للمحرر في الوقت نفسه .
ج- وإذا لم يذكر مكان الاداء بجانب اسم المحرر أو في أي موضع آخر من السند لأمر فيعتبر مكان عمل المحرر أو مكان اقامته ، مكاناً للاداء .
د- السند لأمر الخالي من ذكر مكان انشائه يعتبر منشأه في المكان المبين بجانب اسم محرره وإذا لم يذكر مكان محرره صراحة في السند فيعتبر مكان إنشائه في المحل الذي وقع فيه المحرر السند فعلاً .
هـ- إذا كان السند لأمر خالياً من ذكر تاريخ انشائه فيعتبر التاريخ الحقيقي الذي تم فيه تسليم السند للمستفيد أو للحامل هو تاريخ انشائه .
و- إذا خلا متن السند لأمر من ذكر كلمة (سند لأمر أو كمبيالة) وكان المعنى المستخلص من المتن يدل على أنه سند لأمر فيعتبر كذلك .

المادة (224) –

الأحكام المتعلقة بسند السحب فيما يختص بتظهيره وإستحقاقه ووفائه والرجوع بسبب عدم الوفاء والإحتجاج والوفاء بالواسطة والصور والتحريف والتقادم وأيام العطل الرسمية وحساب المهل والمواعيد وحظر منح المواعيد القضائية والقانونية والحجز الإحتياطي تتبع جميعاً في السند لأمر ذلك كله بالقدر الذي لا تتعارض مع ماهيته .


المادة (225) –

تسري على السند لأمر الأحكام المتعلقة بسند السحب المستحق الاداء في موطن احد الاغيار او في جهة اخرى غير الجهة التي بها موطن المسحوب عليه وأشتراط الفائدة والإختلاف في البيانات الخاصة بالمبلغ الواجب دفعه والنتائج المترتبة على التوقيع وعلى توقيع شخص لا صفة له أو شخص جاوز حدود نيابته .

المادة (226) –

تسري ايضاً على السند لأمر أحكام سند السحب المتعلقة بالضمان الإحتياطي فإذا لم يذكر في صيغة الضمان الإحتياطي اسم المضمون فإنه يعد حاصلاً لمصلحة محرر السند لامر .

المادة (227) –

1- يلتزم محرر سند الأمر بمثل ما يلتزم به قابل سند السحب .
2- اما اسناد الأمر الواجبة الاداء بعد ميعاد من الاطلاع فيجب ان تعرض على محررها في الميعاد المبين في المادة (154) ليضع عليها تأشيراً بالإطلاع مؤرخاً وموقعا منه .
3- ويبدأ هذا الميعاد من تاريخ التأشير المذكور .
4- فإذا امتنع المحرر عن وضع التأشير المتقدم وجب اثبات هذا الامتناع بإحتجاج يكون تاريخه مبدأ لسريان مدة الإطلاع .


الباب الثالث

الشيك

الفصل الأول

انشاؤه وصيغته

المادة (228) –

يشتمل الشيك على البيانات الآتية :-

أ- كلمة (شيك) مكتوبة في متن السند وباللغة التي كتب بها .
ب- أمر غير معلق على شرط بأداء قدر معين من النقود .
ج- اسم من يلزمه الاداء (المسحوب عليه) .
د- مكان الأداء .
هـ- تاريخ انشاء الشيك ومكان انشائه .
و- توقيع من انشأ الشيك (الساحب) .



المادة (229) –

السند الخالي من أحد البيانات المذكورة لا يعتبر شيكا إلا في الحالات المبينة في الفقرات الآتية:

أ- إذا لم يذكر مكان الاداء ، فالمكان الذي يذكر بجانب اسم المسحوب عليه يعد مكانا للدفع فإذا ذكرت عدة أمكنة بجانب اسم المسحوب عليه ، يكون الشيك مستحق الاداء في أول محل مبين فيه .
ب- إذا خلا الشيك من هذه البيانات أو من أي بيان آخر كان واجب الاداء في المكان الذي يقع فيه المحل الرئيسي للمسحوب عليه .
ج- إذا خلا من بيان محل الانشاء يعد منشأ في المكان المبين بجانب اسم الساحب وإذا لم يذكر مكان الانشاء فيعتبر مكان تسليمه للمستفيد هو مكان الانشاء .
د- إذا خلا من كلمة (شيك) وكان مظهره المتعارف عليه يدل على أنه شيك .

المادة (230) –

1- لا يجوز سحب الشيكات إلا على مصارف .
2- والصكوك الصادرة في المملكة الأردنية المستحقة الوفاء فيها والمسحوبة على غير المصارف في صورة شيكات لا تعتبر كشيكات صحيحة .


المادة (231) –

1- لا يجوز إصدار شيك ما لم يكن للساحب لدى المسحوب عليه في وقت إنشائه نقود يستطيع التصرف فيها بموجب شيك طبقاً لإتفاق صريح أو ضمني بينهما .
2- وعلى ساحب الشيك أو لأمر غيره بسحبه لذمته اداء مقابل وفائه .
3- ومع هذا يظل الساحب لحساب غيره مسؤولاً بصفته الشخصية تجاه المظهرين أو الحامل دون غيرهم .
4- وعلى الساحب دون غيره ان يثبت في حالة الانكار ان من سحب عليه الشيك كان لديه مقابل وفائه في وقت انشائه ولا يكون ضامناً وفاءه ، ولو قدم الإحتجاج بعد المواعيد المحددة .

المادة (232) –

1- لا قبول في الشيك وإذا كتبت على الشيك عبارة القبول عدت كأن لم تكن .
2- على أنه يجوز للمسحوب عليه أن يؤشر على الشيك ، وهذه الإشارة تفيد وجود مقابل الوفاء في تاريخ التأشير .


المادة (233) –

1- يجوز اشتراط اداء الشيك :

أ- الى شخص مسمى مع النص فيه صراحة على (شرط الامر) أو بدونه .
ب- الى شخص مسمى مع ذكر شرط (ليس لأمر) أو اية عبارة أخرى تفيد هذا الشرط .
ج- الى حامل الشيك .
2- والشيك المسحوب لمصلحة شخص مسمى والمنصوص فيه على عبارة (أو لحامله) أو أية عبارة أخرى تفيد هذا المعنى يعتبر شيكاً لحامله .
3- والشيكات المشتملة على شرط (عدم القابلية للتداول) لا تدفع إلا لحملتها الذين تسلموها مقترنة بهذا الشرط .

المادة (234) –

1- يجوز سحب الشيك لأمر الساحب نفسه .
2- ويجوز سحبه لحساب شخص آخر .
3- ولا يجوز سحبه على الساحب نفسه إلا عندما يكون مسحوباً من مؤسسة على مؤسسة أخرى كلتاهما للساحب نفسه وبشرط أن لا يكون مستحق الوفاء لحامله .




المادة (235) –

كل اشتراط فائدة في الشيك يعتبر كأن لم يكن .

المادة (236) –

يجوز إشتراط وفاء الشيك في موطن احد الأغيار سواء أكان في الجهة التي فيها موطن المسحوب عليه ام في أي جهة أخرى بشرط أن يكون هذا الغير مصرفاً .

المادة (237) –

تسري على الشيك أحكام المواد 138 و 139 المتعلقة بسند السحب .

المادة (238) –

يضمن الساحب الوفاء ، وكل شرط يعفي به الساحب نفسه من هذا الضمان يعتبر كأن لم يكن.




الفصل الثاني

تداول الشيك

المادة (239) –

1- الشيك المشروط دفعه الى شخص مسمى قابل للتداول بطريق التظهير ولو لم يذكر فيه صراحة كلمة (لأمر) .
2- والشيك المشروط دفعه الى شخص مسمى والمدونة فيه عبارة (ليس لأمر) أو أية عبارة أخرى مماثلة يخضع تداوله لأحكام حوالة الحق المقررة في القانون المدني دون غيرها .
3- ويصح التظهير ولو للساحب نفسه أو لأي ملتزم آخر ، ويكون لهؤلاء جميعا الحق في تظهيره.

المادة (240) –

1- يجب أن يكون التظهير خالياً من كل شرط وكل شرط علق عليه التظهير يعتبر كأن لم يكن .
2- والتظهير الجزئي باطل وكذلك التظهير الصادر من المسحوب عليه .
3- والتظهير (لحامله) يعد تظهيراً على بياض .
4- والتظهير (الى المسحوب عليه) لا يعتبر إلا مخالصة (ايصال) ما لم يكن للمسحوب عليه عدة مؤسسات وحصل التظهير لمصلحة مؤسسة غير التي سحب عليها الشيك .

المادة (241) –

تسري على الشيك أحكام المواد 143 و 144 و 145 و 146 و 147 و 148 من هذا القانون المتعلقة بسند السحب .

المادة (242) –

التظهير المكتوب على شيك لحامله يجعل المظهر مسؤولاً وفقاً للأحكام المختصة بالرجوع غير ان التظهير لا يجعل من الصك شيكاً لأمر .

المادة (243) –

1- التظهير اللاحق للاحتجاج أو الحاصل بعد انقضاء الميعاد المحدد لتقديم الشيك لا ينتج سوى آثار الاحكام المتعلقة بحوالة الحق المقررة في القانون المدني .
2- ويعد التظهير الخالي من التاريخ أنه تم قبل تقديم الاحتجاج أو انه تم قبل انقضاء الميعاد المنوه عنه في الفقرة السابقة إلا إذا أثبت العكس .
3- ولا يجوز تقديم تواريخ التظهير وان حصل يعد تزويراً .




الفصل الثالث

الضمان الإحتياطي

المادة (244) –

تسري على الشيك أحكام المواد 161 و 162 و 163 المتعلقة بسند السحب فيما عدا ما هو منصوص عليه في المادة 162 بالنسبة الى جواز الضمان من المسحوب عليه .


الفصل الرابع

تقديم الشيك ووفاؤه

المادة (245) –

1- يكون الشيك واجب الوفاء لدى الإطلاع عليه وكل بيان مخالف لذلك يعتبر كأن لم يكن .
2- والشيك المقدم للوفاء قبل اليوم المبين فيه كتاريخ لإصدار واجب الوفاء في يوم تقديمه .




المادة (246) –

1- الشيك المسحوب في المملكة الأردنية والواجب الوفاء فيها يجب تقديمه للوفاء في خلال ثلاثين يوماً .
2- فإن كان مسحوباً في خارج المملكة الأردنية وواجب الوفاء في داخلها وجب تقديمه في خلال ستين يوماً إذا كانت جهة إصداره واقعة في اوربة أو في أي بلد آخر واقع على شاطئ البحر الأبيض المتوسط وفي خلال تسعين يوماً إذا كانت جهة إصداره واقعة في غير البلاد المتقدمة.
3- ويبدأ الميعاد السالف الذكر من اليوم المبين في الشيك انه تاريخ إصداره .

المادة (247) –

إذا سحب شيك بين بلدين مختلفي التقويم ارجع تاريخ إصداره الى اليوم المقابل في تقويم بلد الوفاء.

المادة (248) –

يعتبر تقديم الشيك الى احدى غرف المقاصة بمثابة تقديم للوفاء .



المادة (249) –

1- للمسحوب عليه ان يوفي قيمة الشيك ولو بعد الميعاد المحدد لتقديمه .
2- ولا تقبل معارضة الساحب على وفائه إلا في حالة ضياعه أو تفليس حامله .
3- فإذا عارض الساحب على الرغم من هذا الحظر لأسباب أخرى وجب على المحكمة بناء على طلب الحامل أن تأمر برفع المعارضة ولو في حالة قيام دعوى أصلية .

المادة (250) –

إذا توفي الساحب أو فقد أهليته أو أفلس بعد إنشاء الشيك فليس لذلك أثر على الأحكام المترتبة على الشيك .

المادة (251) –

1- إذا أوفى المسحوب عليه قيمة الشيك جاز له أن يطلب تسلمه من الحامل موقعاً عليه منه بالتخالص .
2- ولا يجوز للحامل الإمتناع عن قبول الوفاء الجزئي وإذا كان مقابل الوفاء أقل من مبلغ الشيك جاز للحامل أن يطلب الاداء بقدر ما هناك من مقابل الوفاء .
3- وإذا كان الوفاء جزئياً جاز للمسحوب عليه أن يطلب إثبات هذا الوفاء في الشيك وان يطلب مخالصة بذلك .
4- وكل ما يدفع من أصل قيمة الشيك تبرأ منه ذمة ساحبه ومظهرية وضامنيه الاحتياطيين وعلى حامل الشيك أن يقدم الاحتجاج عما بقي من قيمته .

المادة (252) –

1- إذا قدمت عدة شيكات في آن واحد وكان ما لدى المسحوب عليه من نقود غير كاف لوفائها جميعاً ، وجب مراعاة ترتيب تواريخ إصدارها .
2- فإذا كانت الشيكات المقدمة مفصولة من دفتر واحد وتحمل تاريخ اصدار واحد فضّل الشيك الأسبق رقماً .

المادة (253) –

1- من يوفي قيمة شيك بغير معارضة من احد يعد وفاؤه صحيحاً وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بحكم المادة (270) .
2- وإذا أوفى المسحوب عليه قيمة شيك قابل للتظهير لزمه التحقق من إنتظام تسلسل التظهيرات ، وليس ملزماً ان يتحقق من صحة تواقيع المظهرين .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة (254) –

1- إذا إشترط وفاء الشيك بعملة غير متداولة في المملكة الأردنية جاز وفاء قيمته في الميعاد المحدد لتقديمه بالعملة الأردنية حسب سعرها في يوم الوفاء .
2- فإذا لم يقع الوفاء في يوم التقديم فللحامل الخيار بين المطالبة بقيمة الشيك محسوبة بسعر العملة الأردنية في يوم التقديم أو في يوم الوفاء .
3- وإذا قدم الشيك للمرة الأولى بعد إنقضاء الميعاد المحدد لتقديمه كانت العبرة لسعر اليوم الذي إنتهى فيه ميعاد التقديم .
4- والعرف الجاري في المملكة الأردنية لتقويم النقد الأجنبي هو المعتبر . انما يجوز للساحب ان يعين في الشيك السعر الذي تحسب على أساسه القيمة الواجبة الوفاء .
5- ولا تسري الأحكام المتقدمة عندما يشترط الساحب أن يكون الوفاء بعملة أجنبية معينة .
6- وإذا تعين مبلغ الشيك بعملة تحمل اسماً مشتركاً تختلف قيمتها في بلد إصداره عن قيمتها في بلد وفائه فيفترض أن الاداء يكون بعملة بلد الوفاء .

المادة (255) –

تسري على الشيك أحكام المواد 175 و 177 و 178 و 179 و 180 المتعلقة بسند السحب .
الفصل الخامس

الشيك المسطر والشيك المقيد في الحساب

المادة (256) –

1- لساحب الشيك أو لحامله أن يسطره .
2- ويكون لهذا التسطير الآثار المبينة في المادة التالية .
3- ويجري التسطير بوضع خطين متوازيين في صدر الشيك .
4- ويكون التسطير عاما أو خاصا .
5- فإذا خلا ما بين الخطين من أي بيان أو كتب بين الخطين لفظ مصرف أو أي لفظ آخر بهذا المعنى كان التسطير عاما .
6- اما إذا كتب اسم مصرف معين بين الخطين كان التسطير خاصا .
7- ويجوز ان يستحيل التسطير العام الى تسطير خاص . اما التسطير الخاص فلا يستحيل الى تسطير عام .
8- ويعد كأن لم يكن كل شطب للتسطير أو لاسم المصرف المعين .



المادة (257) –

1- لايجوز للمسحوب عليه ان يوفي شيكا مسطرا تسطيرا عاما إلا الى احد عملائه أو الى مصرف.
2- ولا يجوز للمسحوب عليه ان يوفي شيكا مسطرا تسطيرا خاصاً إلا الى المصرف المعين ، أو الى عميله ان كان هذا المصرف هو المسحوب عليه .
3- ومع ذلك يجوز للمصرف المعين ان يلجأ الى مصرف آخر لقبض قيمة الشيك .
4- ولا يجوز لمصرف ان يحصل على شيك مسطراً إلا من احد عملائه أو من مصرف آخر ، ولا أن يقبض قيمته لحساب أشخاص آخرين غير من ذكروا .
5- وإذا حمل الشيك عدة تسطيرات خاصة فلا يجوز للمسحوب عليه وفاؤه إلا إذا كان يحمل تسطيرين وكان أحدهما لتحصيل قيمته بواسطة غرفة المقاصة .
6- وإذا لم يراع المسحوب عليه أو المصرف الأحكام السابقة فإنه يكون ملتزماً بتعويض الضرر بقدر قيمة الشيك .

المادة (258) –

1- يجوز لساحب الشيك ولحامله ان يمنعا وفاءه نقداً بوضع العبارة الآتية "لقيده في الحساب" على ظهر الشيك أو أية عبارة أخرى مماثلة وفي هذه الحالة لا يمكن أن يجري تسديد الشيك من قبل المسحوب عليه إلا بطريق القيد في السجلات " اعتمادا في الحساب أو نقل أو مقاصة " والقيد في السجلات يقوم مقام الوفاء .
2- ويعتبر لغوا كل شطب لعبارة " القيد في الحساب " .
3- ويترتب على عدم مراعاة المسحوب عليه الاحكام المتقدمة ان يصبح مسؤولاً عن تعويض الضرر بما لا يجاوز قيمة الشيك .

المادة (259) –

تسري أحكام المادة السابقة على الشيكات المشتملة على شرط القيد في الحساب الصادرة من خارج المملكة الأردنية .





الفصل السادس

الرجوع بسبب عدم الوفاء

المادة (260) –

1- لحامل الشيك الرجوع على المظهرين والساحب وغيرهم من الملتزمين به إذا قدمه في الوقت المحدد ولم تدفع قيمته واثبت الامتناع عن الوفاء باحدى الطرق الآتية :-

أ – بورقة إحتجاج رسمية .
ب- ببيان صادر من المسحوب عليه مؤرخ مكتوب على ذات الشيك مع ذكر يوم تقديمه .
ج- ببيان مؤرخ صادر من غرفة المقاصة يذكر فيه أن الشيك قدم في الوقت المحدد ولو تدفع قيمته .

2- ويطلق لفظ إحتجاج أيضا في هذا القانون على البيانين المذكورين في الحالتين الواردتين في الفقرتين ( ب ، ج ) من هذه المادة إلا إذا نص على خلاف ذلك .


الفصل السابع

الإحتجاج

المادة (261) –

1- يجب إثبات الإمتناع عن الدفع بالوسائل المبينة في المادة السابقة قبل إنقضاء الميعاد المحدد للتقديم .
2- فإذا وقع التقديم في آخر يوم من هذا الميعاد جاز إثبات الإمتناع في يوم العمل التالي له .

المادة (262) –

تسري على الشيك أحكام المواد 183 و 184 و 185 من هذا القانون المتعلقة بسند السحب .

المادة (263) –

لحامل الشيك مطالبة من له حق الرجوع عليه بما يأتي :

أ – مبلغ الشيك غير المدفوع .
ب- الفوائد ابتداء من يوم التقديم محسوبة بسعرها القانوني بالنسبة للشيكات المسحوبة في المملكة الأردنية والمستحقة الوفاء فيها وبسعر 6% بالنسبة للشيكات الأخرى .
ج- مصاريف الإحتجاج والإشعارات وغيرها من المصاريف .



المادة (264) –

لمن أوفى شيكاً ان يطالب ضامنيه بما يأتي :

أ – جميع ما أوفاه
ب- فوائد المبلغ الذي أوفاه محسوبة بالسعر القانوني إبتداء من يوم الوفاء بالنسبة للشيكات المسحوبة والمستحقة الوفاء في المملكة الأردنية ومحسوبة بسعر 6% بالنسبة للشيكات الأخرى .
ج- المصاريف التي تحملها .

المادة (265) –

تسري على الشيك أحكام المواد 188 و 192 و 193 من هذا القانون المتعلقة بسند السحب .

المادة (266) –

1- إذا حال دون عرض الشيك أو دون تقديم الإحتجاج أو ما يقوم مقام الإحتجاج في المواعيد المعينة حائل لا يمكن التغلب عليه فتمتد هذه المواعيد .
2- وعلى حامل الشيك أن يشعر دون ابطاء من ظهره له بالحادث القهري ، وان يثبت هذا الاشعار مؤرخاً وموقعاً عليه في الشيك أو الورقة المتصلة به .
3- وعلى من ارسل له الاشعار ابلاغ من ظهر له الشيك ويتسلسل ذلك وفقاً للمادة 183 من هذا القانون .
4- وعلى الحامل بعد زوال الحادث القهري عرض الشيك للوفاء دون ابطاء وعليه عند الاقتضاء تقديم الاحتجاج أو إتخاذ ما يقوم مقامه .
5- وإذا إستمرت القوة القاهرة أكثر من خمسة عشر يوماً محسوبة من تاريخ اليوم الذي قام فيه الحامل بإشعار مظهره بوقوع الحادث القهري ، ولو وقع هذا التاريخ قبل إنقضاء ميعاد تقديم الشيك ، جاز الرجوع على الملتزمين من غير حاجة الى تقديم الشيك أو تقديم الإحتجاج أو مايقوم مقام الإحتجاج .
6- ولا يعتبر من قبيل الحوادث القهرية الأمور الشخصية البحتة المتعلقة بحامل الشيك أو بمن كلفه تقديمه أو تقديم الإحتجاج أو ما يقوم مقام الإحتجاج .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثامن

تعدد النسخ

المادة (267) –

1- فيما عدا الشيك الذي لحامله يجوز سحب الشيك نسخاً متعددة يطابق بعضها بعضا ان كان مسحوباً من قطر ومستحق الوفاء في قطر آخر أو في جزء من القطر واقع عبر البحار أو العكس أو كان مسحوباً ومستحق الوفاء في جزء أو أجزاء مختلفة من القطر تقع عبر البحار .
2- وإذا سحب شيك بأكثر من نسخة وجب ان يوضع في متن كل نسخة منه رقمها وإلا اعتبرت كل نسخة منها شيكاً مستقلاً .

المادة (268) –

تسري على الشيك أحكام المادة 209 من هذا القانون المتعلقة بسند السحب .




الفصل التاسع

التحريف

المادة (269) –

تسري على الشيك أحكام المادة 213 المتعلقة بسند السحب .

المادة (270) –

1- يتحمل المسحوب عليه وحده الضرر المترتب على شيك مزوراً أو محرفاً إذا لم يمكن نسبة أي خطأ الى الساحب المبين اسمه في الصك .
2- وبوجه خاص يعتبر الساحب مخطئاً إذا لم يحافظ على دفتر الشيكات المسلم إليه بما ينبغي من عناية .









الفصل العاشر

التقادم

المادة (271) –

1- تسقط بالتقادم دعوى حامل الشيك تجاه المسحوب عليه بمضي خمس سنوات محسوبة من تاريخ إنقضاء الميعاد المحدد لتقديم الشيك للوفاء
2- وتسقط بالتقادم دعاوى رجوع الحامل على المظهرين والساحب والملتزمين الآخرين بمضي ستة شهور محسوبة من تاريخ إنقضاء ميعاد التقديم .
3- وتسقط بالتقادم دعاوى رجوع مختلف الملتزمين بوفاء الشيك بعضهم تجاه البعض بمضي ستة شهور محسوبة من اليوم الذي أوفى فيه الملتزم أو من اليوم الذي خوصم فيه بدعوى الرجوع .
4- ولا تسقط بمضي المواعيد المتقدمة الدعوى على الساحب الذي لم يقدم مقابل الوفاء أو قدمه . ثم سحبه كلا أو بعضا ، والدعاوى على سائر الملتزمين الذين حصلوا على كسب غير عادل .

المادة (272) –

تسري على الشيك أحكام المواد 215و 216و 217و 220 من هذا القانون المتعلقة بسند السحب .




الفصل الحادي عشر

أحكام عامة

المادة (273) –

لا يتجدد الدين بقبول الدائن تسلم الشيك استيفاء لدينه ، فيبقى الدين الأصلي قائماً بكل ما له من ضمانات الى أن توفى قيمة هذا الشيك .

المادة (274) –

يسري على الشيك حكم المادة 198 من هذا القانون المتعلقة بسند السحب .





المادة (275) –

1- يعاقب بغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسين ديناراً كل من أثبت في الشيك تاريخاً غير صحيح ، وكل من سحب شيكاً على غير مصرف .
2- ويحكم بالغرامة نفسها على المظهر الأول للشيك أو حامله إذا كتب في الشيك تاريخاً لاحقاً لتاريخ تظهيره أو تقديمه .
3- وليس لأحد منهما حق الرجوع بهذه الغرامة على غيره .
4- ويحكم بهذه الغرامة أيضاً على كل من أصدر شيكاً ليس له مقابل وفاء كامل وسابق لإصداره .
5- يحكم بذلك بالإضافة إلى تطبيق أحكام قانون العقوبات عند الإقتضاء .
6- يعاقب بغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسة دنانير كل من أصدر شيكاً لم يدون فيه مكان إنشائه وكل من أصدر شيكاً بدون تاريخ وتسري هذه العقوبة نفسها على المظهر الأول للشيك أو حامله إذا خلا الشيك من بيان مكان إنشائه أو تاريخه وعلى كل من أوفى مثل هذا الشيك أو تسلمه على سبيل المقاصة .
7- ولا يعتبر الشيك خالياً من ذكر مكان الإنشاء إذا توفر فيه ما هو مبين في المادة 229 من هذا القانون .

المادة (276) –

1- على كل مصرف لديه مقابل وفاء ، وسلم إلى دائنه دفتر شيكات بيضاء للدفع بموجبها من خزانته ان يكتب على كل صحيفة منه اسم الشخص الذي سلم اليه .
2- وكل مخالفة لحكم هذه المادة يعاقب فاعلها بغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسة دنانير .

المادة (277) –

يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة دنانير ولا تزيد عن خمسين ديناراً كل مسحوب عليه صرح عن علم بوجود مقابل وفاء اقل مما لديه .

المادة (278) –

1- إذا أقيمت على الساحب دعوى جزائية وفقاً للمادة 275 من هذا القانون جاز للمدعي الشخصي ان يطلب من المحكمة الجزائية ذات الإختصاص الحكم له بمبلغ مساوي لقيمة الشيك دون ان يخل ذلك بحقه عند الاقتضاء في التضمينات كافة .
2- ولصاحب الحق المطالبة بحقوقه امام المحاكم العادية إذا اختار ذلك .

المادة (279) –

كل مصرف رفض بسوء نية وفاء شيك له مقابل وفاء ومسحوب سحباً صحيحاً على خزانته ولم يقدم أي اعتراض على صرفه يكون مسؤولاً تجاه الساحب عما اصابه من ضرر بسبب عدم الوفاء، عما لحق اعتباره المالي من أذى .



المادة (280) –

يطلق لفظ مصرف في هذا القانون على كل الأشخاص والمؤسسات المرخص لها بأعمال المصارف

المادة (281) –

لا تنطبق النصوص الواردة في باب الشيك والتي تشير الى أحكام اخرى في باب سند السحب إلا بالقدر الذي لا تتعارض فيه مع ماهية الشيك .





الباب الرابع

سائر الاسناد القابلة للإنتقال بطريقة التظهير

المادة (282) –

1- كل سند يلتزم به موقعه تسليم مبلغ من المال أو كمية من المثليات في محل وفي وقت معينين ويجوز إنتقاله بطريقة التظهير إذا كان منشأ على وجه صريح بعباره الأمر .
2- ويكون التظهير خاضعاً لأحكام المادة 141 وما يليها المختصة بتظهير الكمبيالة ما لم يكن في القانون أو في السند نفسه أحكام مخالفة .
3- وليس للمدين ان يحتج بأسباب للدفع غير الاسباب الناشئة عن السند نفسه والأسباب التي يملكها مباشرة ضد المدعي إلا إذا كان المدعي سيء النية .
4- ولا يجبر على الوفاء إلا مقابل تسليم سند الأمر مشتملاً على ذكر الايصال .

المادة (283) –

إذا سلم على سبيل ايفاء الدين سند سحب أو سند للأمر أو غيرهما من الاسناد القابلة للتظهير فلا يعد ذلك تجديداً للتعاقد ما لم تكن إرادة الطرفين تفيد العكس .










الباب الخامس

القيم المنقولة

المادة (284) –

ان الأسهم واسناد القرض واسناد الدخل وغير ذلك من الاسناد القابلة للتداول التي تصدر بالجملة وتخول الحق بقيم متساية من المال ويمكن تسعيرها في إحدى الأسواق المالية ، يجوز أن تكون اسمية أو لحاملها أو للأمر مع مراعاة الأحكام الواردة في قانون الشركات .

المادة (285) –

1- إذا كان السند منشأ لحامله فإنتقاله يتم بمجرد التسليم .
2- ويعتبر كل حائز لهذا السند ذا صفة لاستعمال الحقوق المختصة به ، وما دام المدين لم يتلق اعتراضاً قانونياً يكون دفعه لحامل السند مبرئاً لذمته .
3- وليس للمدين ان يحتج تجاه حامل السند إلا بأسباب الدفع المستندة الى بطلان السند أو الناشئة عن نص السند نفسه .

المادة (286) –

1- إذا كان السند اسميا فحق مالكه يثبت بإجراء تسجيل باسمه في سجلات المؤسسة التي أصدرت السند .
2- وتنشأ ملكية هذا السند من هذا التسجيل .

المادة (287) –

1- يتم التفرغ من السند الاسمي بتصريح يفيد الانتقال يدون في السجلات ويوقع عليه المتفرغ أو وكيله .
2- ويحق للمؤسسة المدينة قبل تسجيل التفرغ ان تطلب من صاحب التصريح اثبات هويته واهليته.
3- ويخول هذا التفرغ المالك الجديد الذي سجل اسمه حقا شخصيا ومباشرا وليس للمؤسسة المدينة ان تحتج تجاهه بأي سبب من أسباب الدفع يختص بمالكي السند السابقين .

المادة (288) –

يجوز ان تكون الاسناد الاسمية مشتملة على فصائل قابلة الاقتطاع تخول حاملها حق استيفاء الاستحقاقات والتوزيعات والفوائد ( وتسمى اسناداً مختلطة ) .



المادة (289) –

1- ان اسناد القيم المنقولة المنشأة لأمر تنتقل بطريقة التظهير .
2- ويخضع تظهيرها للقواعد التي يخضع لها سند السحب ما لم يكن هناك أحكام مخالفة ناشئة عن القوانين والأنظمة أو عن ماهية السند نفسه .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الكتاب الرابع

الصلح الواقي والافلاس

الباب الأول

الصلح الواقي

المادة (290) –

يحق لكل تاجر قبل توقفه عن الوفاء أو في خلال الأيام العشرة التي تلي هذا التوقف ان يتقدم الى المحكمة البدائية في المنطقة التي يكون فيها مركزه الرئيسي ويطلب إليها ان تدعو دائنيه ليعرض عليهم صلحاً واقياً من الافلاس .

المادة (291) –

1- على التاجر ان يقدم تأييداً لهذا الطلب دفاتره التجارية الاجبارية المنظمة وفاقاً للأصول منذ ثلاث سنوات على الأقل أو من بدء مدة احترافه التجارة إذا كانت تقل عن ثلاث سنوات وان يقدم ايضاً وثيقة تثبت قيده في سجل التجارة وبياناً مفصلاً وتقديرياً لأعماله وبياناً بأسماء جميع دائنيه مع الإشارة الى مبلغ دين كل منهم ومحل اقامته .
2- وعلى التاجر ان يوضح الاسباب التي حملته على طلب الصلح ، وان يبين معدل التوزيع الذي ينوي عرضه على دائنيه أو الأسباب التي تحول دون الإفصاح في الحال عن مقترحاته ، وان يعين أيضاً الضمانات العينية أو الشخصية التي يقدمها لدائنيه .
3- وعلى كل حال لا يجوز أن يكون المعدل المقترح أقل من ثلاثين بالمئة من أصل ديونه العادية إذا كانت مهلة الوفاء سنة واحدة ولا أن يكون أقل من خمسين بالمئة إذا كانت المهلة ثمانية عشر شهراً ولا أقل من خمسة وسبعين بالمئة إذا كانت المهلة ثلاث سنوات.





المادة (292) –

1- على المحكمة بعد إستماع النيابة العامة ان تقرر في غرفة المذاكرة رد الطلب :

أ – إذا كان الطالب لم يودع الدفاتر والمستندات المبينة في المادة السابقة .
ب- إذا كان قد حكم عليه سابقاً بالافلاس الاحتيالي أو بالتزوير أو بالسرقة أو بإساءة الأمانة أو بالإحتيال أو بالإختلاس في إدارة الأموال العامة أو لم يقم بما التزمه في صلح واق سابق .

او كان قد شهر افلاسه سابقا ولم يوف ديون جميع دائنيه تماماً أو لم يقم بالتزامات الصلح بتمامها .

ج- إذا لم يقدم ضمانات كافية للقيام بتوزيع المعدل المقترح .
د- إذا فر بعد اغلاق جميع محلاته أو إذا اختلس أو انقص بطريقة الاحتيال قسماً من ثروته .

2- وفي جميع هذه الأحوال إذا كان التاجر قد توقف عن وفاء ديونه التجارية ، تقرر المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها شهر افلاسه .

المادة (293) –

1- إذا اعتبرت المحكمة ان الطلب قانوني وحري بالقبول فتأمر بمقتضى قرار لا يقبل أي طريق من طرق الطعن بدعوة الدائنين للحضور امام قاض منتدب للمناقشة والمذاكرة في اقتراح الصلح الواقي .
2- إذا كانت المحكمة مؤلفة من قاض فرد ، فيقوم بنفسه بوظائف القاضي المنتدب .
3- ويحق للقاضي الفرد ان يعهد بالوظائف المذكورة كلا أو بعضا الى احد قضاة الصلح في منطقته .
4- يعين القاضي المنتدب محل الاجتماع وتاريخه وساعته في خلال ثلاثين يوماً على الأكثر ابتداء من تاريخ قرار المحكمة كما يعين الميعاد الذي يجب فيه شهر هذا القرار وابلاغه الى الدائنين.
5- ويعين أيضاً مفوضاً من غيره الدائنين تكون مهمته في هذه الاثناء مراقبة ادارة المشروع التجاري والتثبيت مما له وما عليه من الديون واجراء التحقيق عن طريقة تصرف المدين ثم يقدم تقريراً لكتلة الدائنين في هذا الشأن .
6- وعليه ان يعين للطالب ميعاداً لا يتجازو خمسة أيام لإكمال البيان المشتمل على أسماء دائنيه عندما يثبت التاجر في طلبه عدم تمكنه من تقديم هذا البيان كاملاً في الحال .
7- وبناء على طلب القاضي المنتدب يشار الى قرار المحكمة بشرح يوقعه القاضي أو الكاتب ويسطر في آخر القيود المدونة في دفاتر التاجر ثم تعاد اليه دفاتره .







المادة (294) –

1- يقوم كاتب المحكمة بشهر القرار بواسطة إعلانات تلصق على باب المحكمة ونشر خلاصته في إحدى الصحف اليومية ويطلب تسجيله في سجل التجارة ، كل ذلك في ميعاد يعين في القرار نفسه .
2- وإذا كان بيان أسماء الدائنين غير كامل أو وجد من الضرورة التوسع في الشهر فيحق للمحكمة ان تقرر النشر في صحف إضافية .
3- ويجوز للمحكمة أن تقرر نشر الخلاصة في الصحف الأجنية أيضاً إذا إقتضى الأمر ذلك.
4- وعلى الكاتب ان يبلغ كلا من الدائنين إشعاراً يبين فيه اسم المدين واسم القاضي المنتدب واسم المفوض وتاريخ القرار المختص بدعوة الدائنين ومحل الاجتماع وتاريخه مع بيان موجز لاقتراحات المدين . ويجري التبليغ بواسطة المحضر أو بالبريد المضمون أو ببرقية حسب المسافة .
5- ويجب أن تضم الى الملف الاوراق المثبتة لحصول الشهر والتبليغ الى الدائنين .

المادة (295) –

1- منذ تاريخ إيداع الطلب إلى أن يكتسب الحكم المتضمن تصديق الصلح قوة القضية المقضية لا يحق لأي دائن بيده سند سابق لتاريخ الحكم أن يباشر أو يتابع معاملة تنفيذية أو أن يكتسب أي حق امتياز على أموال المدين أو أن يسجل رهناً أو تأميناً عقارياً ، وكل ذلك تحت طائلة البطلان .
2- تبقى موقوفة المواعيد المختصة بالتقادم وبسقوط الدعاوى والحقوق التي كانت قد إنقطعت بسبب الإجراءات المبينة فيما تقدم .
3- إن الديون العادية التي ليس لها أي إمتياز تعد مستحقة الاداء وتنقطع فائدتها تجاه الدائنين فقط .
4- أما المبالغ المترتبة بصفة ضرائب وان تكن ممتازة فلا تخضع للأثار القانونية المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة .

المادة (296) –

1- في أثناء إجراءات الصلح الواقي يبقى المدين قائماً بإدارة أمواله ويثابر على القيام بجميع الأعمال العادية المختصة بتجارته تحت إشراف المفوض وإدارة القاضي المنتدب .
2- ويحق لهما أن يطلعا على الدفاتر التجارية في كل آن .

المادة (297) –

1- لا تسري بالنسبة للدائنين الهبات وغيرها من التصرفات المجانية والكفالة التي يعقدها المدين في أثناء إجراءات الصلح الواقي .
2- وتطبق القاعدة نفسها إذا قام المدين بإقتراض المال ولو كان الإقتراض في شكل كمبيالات أو عقد المدين صلحاً أو تحكيماً أو أجرى بيوعاً لا دخل لها في ممارسة تجارية أو أقام رهناً أو تأميناً عقارياً بدون ترخيص من القاضي المنتدب . ولا يحق للقاضي أن يرخص بذلك إلا إذا كانت فائدته جلية واضحة .

المادة (298) –

1- إذا خالف المدين أحكام المادتين السابقتين أو ثبت انه اخفى قسماً من موجوداته أو اهمل عن حيلة ذكر بعض الدائنين أو إذا ارتكب بوجه عام حيلة ما . فالقاضي المنتدب يرفع الأمر الى المحكمة وهذه تقرر شهر الافلاس .
2- ولا يحول ذلك دون العقوبات الجزائية التي استهدف لها التاجر .


المادة (299) –

1- بعد إطلاع المفوض على دفاتر المدين واسناده وبالإستناد الى المعلومات التي تمكن من جمعها، يتحقق المفوض صحة بيان الدائنين والمدينين ويدخل عليه التعديلات اللازمة ويبين المبالغ المترتبة للمدين أو عليه .
2- ويحق له عند الاقتضاء ان يطلب من أصحاب العلاقة الايضاحات اللازمة .
3- ثم يضع المفوض بلا ابطاء تقريراً مفصلاً عن حالة المدين التجارية وعن تصرفاته ويودع هذا التقرير قلم المحكمة قبل موعد الإجتماع المعين للصلح بثلاثة أيام على الأقل .

المادة (300) –

1- يرأس القاضي المنتدب اجتماع الدائنين .
2- ويحق لكل دائن أن يقيم عنه وكيلاً خاصاً يحمل وكالة خطية ويجوز أن تكتب هذه الوكالة بدون أية معاملة على كتاب الدعوة أو البرقية .
3- وعلى المدين أو من يمثله شرعاً أن يحضر بنفسه ، ولا يقبل التمثيل بواسطة وكيل خاص إلا إذا تعذر حضور المدين بوجه مطلق وتحقق ذلك القاضي المنتدب .
4- وبعد تلاوة تقرير المفوض يقدم المدين مقترحاته النهائية .
5- وإذا لم يكن انجاز جميع المعاملات في اليوم المعين تعتبر متابعتها مؤجلة حكما الى أقرب يوم عمل ، بدون حاجة الى اعلام الدائنين مجدداً حتى الغائبين منهم . ويجري الامر على هذا المنوال الى ان تتم المعاملات .

المادة (301) –

1- لكل من الدائنين أن يعرض الأسباب التي من أجلها يعتقد أن هذا أو ذاك من الديون مشكوك فيه أو أن المدين ليس اهلاً للتساهل الذي يلتمسه أو ان مقترحاته غير جديرة بالقبول .
2- وللمدين أن يؤدي جوابه ، وعليه أن يعطي جميع الإيضاحات التي تطلب منه .
3- ثم يذكر ملخص جميع هذه الأمور في المحضر وتضم إليه جميع المستندات .




المادة (302) –

1- يجب أن توافق على الصلح الواقي أغلبية الدائنين الذين اشتركوا في التصويت وان تمثل هذه الأغلبية على الأقل ثلاثة أرباع الديون غير الممتازة وغير المؤمنة برهن أو تأمين منقول أو غير منقول .
2- على أن يجوز للدائنين أصحاب الإمتياز والرهون والتأمينات العقارية أو غير العقارية أن يشتركوا في تأليف هذه الأكثرية بشرط أن يتنازلوا عن حقهم في إستعمال التأمين المعطى لهم .
3- ويجوز ان يقتصر هذا التنازل على قسم من تأمين الدين وملحقاته بشرط أن يكون القسم المتنازل عنه معينا وان لا يقل عن ثلث مجموع الدين .
4- على أن الإشتراك في التصويت من غير تصريح بالتنازل الجزئي والقبول بعدئذ بالصلح الذي سيبحث فيما يلي يفيد حتماً التنازل عن تأمين الدين بكامله .
5- وتجري المحكمة في قرار التثبيت حساب الزيادة التي يمكن حصولها في موجودات المدين على اثر هذا التصويت وهذا القبول .
6- تسقط حتماً آثار التنازل عن إمتياز أو عن رهن أو تأمين عقاري أو غير عقاري وأن كان هذا التنازل جزئيا إذا لم يتم الصلح أو تقرر ابطاله .

المادة (303) –

1- لا تدخل في حساب الأغلبية المبينة في المادة السابقة ديون زوج المدين ولا ديون أقاربه ومصاهرية لغاية الدرجة الرابعة .
2- ويحرم أيضاً من التصويت الأشخاص الذين أحرزوا هذه الديون بطريقة التفرغ أو المزايدة في خلال السنة التي سبقت طلب الصلح .
3- ان التفرغ عن الديون إذا حدث بعد القرار المختص بدعوة الدائنين لا يمنح حق التصويت في عقد الصلح .

المادة (304) –

1- على القاضي المنتدب ان يذكر في المحضر الدائنين الذين قبلوا الصلح وعلى هؤلاء أن يوقعوا جميعهم على المحضر .
2- ويدخل في حساب الأغلبية الذين أعربوا عن قبولهم بكتاب أو برقية الى القاضي المنتدب أو الى الكاتب في الأيام الخمسة التي تلي ختام محضر الإجتماع .
3- ويقيد الكاتب هذا القبول على هامش المحضر ويضمه اليه .

المادة (305) –

قبل توقيع الامضاءات يتخذ القاضي المنتدب قراراً يدرجه في المحضر يدعو به أصحاب العلاقة الى جلسة معينة أمام المحكمة لأجل تصديق الصلح في ميعاد لا يتجاوز عشرين يوماً.



المادة (306) –

1- على المفوض ان يودع قلم المحكمة قبل الجلسة المعينة للتصديق بثلاثة أيام تقريره المعلل في امكان قبول الصلح .
2- ويقدم القاضي المنتدب تقريره في الجلسة .
3- ويحق للمدين والدائن أن يتدخلوا في المناقشة .
4- وللمحكمة أن تدعو المفوض الى غرفة المذاكرة لأخذ ايضاحات منه بعد أن ترسل علما للمدين والدائنين المتدخلين .

المادة (307) –
تقدر المحكمة في حكم التصديق بصورة مؤقتة واسناداً الى القرائن أهمية الديون المصرح بها ومبالغها لتتحقق وجود الأغلبية المقتضاة مع الإحتفاظ بما يمكن صدوره فيما بعد من الاحكام المكتسبة قوة القضية المقضية .



المادة (308) –

1- إذا اعتبرت المحكمة ان المدين يستحق الاستفادة من الصلح وان الإعتراضات المبينة في المواد السابقة لا تزيل الأغلبية المطلوبة وان مقترحات الصلح لا تقل عن الحد الأدنى القانوني وانها مشروعة وتنفيذها مضمون ، فتقرر تصديق الصلح .
2- وتقضي المحكمة في الحكم نفسه بوجوب ايداع حصص التوزيع التي تعود للديون المصرح بها.
3- أما إذا رفضت المحكمة تصديق الصلح فعليها أن تعلن الإفلاس من تلقاء نفسها .

المادة (309) –

1- لا يحق للمدين قبل ان ينفذ جميع ما ألتزم به في عقد الصلح ان يبيع ويرهن عقاراته أو ان ينشئ حقوق تأمين وبوجه عام ان يتخلى عن قسم من موجوداته بطريقة غير التي تستلزمها ماهية تجارته او صناعته ما لم يوجد اتفاق مخالف في عقد الصلح أو في قرار آخر صدر وفق الشروط المبينة سابقاً وصدقته المحكمة .
2- وكل عمل يقوم به المدين خلافاً لهذا المنع يكون عديم الاثر تجاه اصحاب الديون السابقة لتصديق الصلح .

المادة (310) –

1- يجب شهر الأحكام القاضية برفض أو تصديق الصلح .
2- ويكون هذا الشهر وفاقاً للقواعد التي ستحدد فيما يلي لحكم شهر الافلاس .



المادة (311) –

1- يحق للدائنين المخالفين ان يعترضوا على تصديق الصلح في خلال خمسة ايام من تاريخ إختتام المحضر النهائي .
2- ويجب ان يحتوي هذا الإعتراض على الأسباب وان يبلغ الى المدين والى المفوض .
3- ولا يقبل الإستئناف إلا من المدين نفسه أو من الدائنين المعترضين .
4- أما ميعاد الإستئناف فهو خمسة عشر يوماً .
5- وعندما يكتسب الحكم بتصديق الصلح قوة القضية المقضية تنقطع حتماً مهمة المفوض إلا إذا كان في عقد الصلح نص صريح يكلفه مراقبة تنفيذه .
6- ان النفقات والمبالغ التي تجب للمراقبة يحددها القاضي المنتدب . وكل إتفاق مخالف يكون باطلاً .


المادة (312) –

1- لتصديق الصلح الواقي أثر ملزم لجميع الدائنين .
2- ان الدائنين بما فيهم من رضي بعقد الصلح يحتفظون بجميع حقوقهم على شركاء المدين في الدين وكفلائه والذين تفرغ لهم المدين . غير أنه يحق لهؤلاء أن يتدخلوا في المناقشة لتقديم ملاحظاتهم في شأن الصلح .

المادة (313) –

1- يحق للمحكمة بناء على طلب أي دائن يقدم في خلال ثلاث سنوات إبتداء من تاريخ شهر حكم التصديق ان تبطل الصلح وان تشهر (افلاس) المدين إذا أثبت أنه بالغ بالحيلة في تحديد الديون عليه أو أخفى قسماً لا يستهان به من موجوداته .
2- ولا تقبل أي دعوى أخرى لإبطال الصلح بعد تصديقه .
3- وإذا حكم بإبطال الصلح برئت ذمة الكفلاء الذين لم يشتركوا في الحيلة من الإلتزامات التي ترتبت عليهم في عقد الصلح وسقطت حكما الرهون العقارية وغيرها من التأمينات المنشأة في الصك نفسه .

المادة (314) –

إذا لم يقم المدين بتنفيذ جميع الإلتزامات المنصوص عليها في عقد الصلح فيحق لكل دائن بعد ملاحقة الكفلاء والإحتجاج بالحقوق الممنوحة على سبيل التأمين ان يطلب فسخ الصلح وشهر افلاس المدين .

المادة (315) –

1- يجوز ان يشترط في عقد الصلح ان لا تبرأ ذمة التاجر نهائياً من القسم المسقط من دينه بمقتضى هذا العقد إلا إذا بقي معسراً .
2- على ان مدة تطبيق هذا الشرط يجب ان تحدد بخمس سنوات كما يشترط ان تزيد قيمة موجودات المدين على الديون المترتبة عليه بمعدل خمسة وعشرين في المئة على الأقل .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثاني

الإفلاس

الفصل الأول

شهر الإفلاس

المادة (316) –

مع الإحتفاظ بتطبيق أحكام الباب السابق يعتبر في حالة الإفلاس كل تاجر يتوقف عن دفع ديونه التجارية وكل تاجر لا يدعم الثقة المالية به إلا بوسائل يظهر بجلاء انها غير مشروعة .


المادة (317) –

1- يشهر الإفلاس بحكم من محكمة البداية التي يوجد في منطقتها المركز الرئيسي للمؤسسة التجارية .
2- ويكون هذا الحكم معجل التنفيذ .
3- وإذا قضت عدة محاكم في آن واحد بشهر افلاس التاجر نفسه يصار الى تعيين المرجع .
4- المحكمة التي شهرت الافلاس تكون ذات إختصاص لرؤية جميع الدعاوى التي يكون منشأها القواعد المختصة بالإفلاس .

المادة (318) –

1- يجوز ان ترفع القضية الى المحكمة من التاجر نفسه .
2- ويجب عليه ان يقدمها خلال عشرين يوماً من تاريخ توقفه عن الدفع تحت طائلة إدانته بجنحه الإفلاس التقصيري .
3- وعليه ان يودع في الوقت نفسه ميزانية مفصلة يصدق على مطابقتها لحالة موجوداته والديون المطلوبة منه .

المادة (319) –

1- يجوز أيضاً أن ترفع القضية إلى المحكمة بلائحة يقدمها دائن أو عدة دائنين .
2- يجب أن لا يجاوز ميعاد الجلسة ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ تقديم اللائحة .
3- وفي الأحوال المستعجلة كما لو أغلق التاجر مخزنه وهرب أو أخفى قسماً هاماً من موجوداته ، يحق للدائنين مراجعة المحكمة في غرفة المذاكرة وعندئذ تفصل المحكمة القضية في غرفة المذاكرة بدون دعوة الخصوم .

المادة (320) –

1- للمحكمة أن تأمر بإتخاذ التدابير الإحتياطية اللازمة لصيانة حقوق الدائنين بناء على طلب النيابة العامة أو من تلقاء نفسها .
2- وللمحكمة عند الإقتضاء ان تشهر الإفلاس من تلقاء نفسها أيضاً .

المادة (321) –

1- يجوز شهر افلاس التاجر الذي اعتزل التجارة أو توفي في ميعاد سنة تبدأ من تاريخ إعتزاله التجارة أو من تاريخ وفاته إذا كان توقفه عن الدفع سابقاً للإعتزال أو الوفاة .
2- غير أنه لا يجوز لورثة التاجر المتوفى أن يطلبوا شهر إفلاسه .


المادة (322) –

1- يجب أن يتضمن الحكم بشهر الافلاس تعيين وقت التوقف عن الدفع .
2- ويجوز للمحكمة أن ترجع وقت التوقف عن الدفع الى تاريخ اسبق بحكم أو عدة أحكام بتبديل التاريخ المذكور تصدرها بناء على تقرير القاضي المنتدب أو من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب كل ذي مصلحة لا سيما طلب الدائنين ويحق لكل من الدائنين أن يقوم بالمراجعة على حدة .
3- ولا يجوز قبول هذا الطلب بعد إنقضاء الميعاد المنصوص عليه في المادة 377 وبعد إنقضاء هذا الميعاد يصبح التاريخ الذي عين للتوقف عن الدفع محدداً على وجه لا يقبل المراجعة من جهة الدائنين .
4- وفي جميع الأحوال لا يمكن إرجاع تاريخ التوقف عن الدفع إلى أكثر من ثمانية عشر شهراً قبل الحكم بشهر الإفلاس .

المادة (323) –

1- يجب أن يلصق الحكم بشهر الافلاس والأحكام القاضية بتبديل تاريخ التوقف عن الدفع في خلال خمسة أيام من صدورها بواسطة وكلاء التفليسة في ردهة المحكمة التي أصدرتها وفي أقرب مركز للبورصة ان وجدت وعلى باب مؤسسة المفلس التجارية .
2- ويجب أيضاً أن تنشر خلاصتها في خلال الميعاد نفسه في إحدى الصحف اليومية .
3- ويجب أن يتم هذا النشر في المكان الذي شهر فيه الافلاس وفي سائر الأماكن التي يكون للمفلس فيها مؤسسات تجارية .
4- ويجب في الوقت نفسه أن تسجل هذه الأحكام في سجل التجارة وان تبلغ الى النيابة العامة .

المادة (324) –

1- تقبل هذه الأحكام جميع طرق الطعن ما لم يكن في هذا القانون نص مخالف .
2- وتقبل الطرق المذكورة جميع الأحكام التي تصدر في المواد الإفلاسية .
3- تبدأ المواعيد القانونية لطرق الطعن من اليوم الذي يلي صدور الحكم ، أما المواعيد المختصة بالأحكام الخاضعة لمعاملات الالصاق ونشر الخلاصة في الجرائد فتبدأ من اليوم الذي يلي إتمام هذه المعاملات .
4- ولا يكون في حال من الأحوال لطرق الطعن التي يمارسها المفلس أي اثر موقف .

الفصل الثاني

الآثار المباشرة للحكم بشهر الافلاس

المادة (325) –

1- تدرج أسماء التجار الذين شهر افلاسهم ولم يستعدوا إعتبارهم في جدول يلصق على باب كل محكمة وفي الردهة العامة لجميع البورصات أن وجدت .
2- ولا يدرج اسم التاجر في الجدول إذا كان متوفياً وقت شهر افلاسه .
3- أما في سائر الأحوال فيشطب اسم التاجر المفلس بعد وفاته بستة أشهر .

المادة (326) –

تسقط حقوق المفلس السياسية بشهر افلاسه ولا يجوز له ان يكون ناخباً أو منتخبا في المجالس السياسية البلدية أو المختصة بالمهن ولا أن يقوم بوظيفة أو بمهمة عامة .

المادة (327) –

1- يترتب حتماً على الحكم بشهر الافلاس ومن تاريخ صدروه تخلي المفلس لوكلاء التفليسة عن إدارة جميع أمواله بما فيها الأموال التي يمكن أن يحوزها في مدة الإفلاس .
2- ولا يجوز للمفلس على الخصوص أن يبيع شيئاً من أمواله ولا يحق له القيام بأي وفاء أو قبض إلا إذا كان الوفاء عن حسن نية لسند تجاري .
3- ولا يمكنه أن يتعاقد ولا أن يخاصم أمام القضاء إلا بصفة متدخل في الدعاوى التي يخاصم فيها وكلاء التفليسة .
4- على أنه يستطيع القيام بجميع الأعمال الإحتياطية لصيانة حقوقه .

المادة (328) –

1- لا يشمل هذا التخلي الحقوق التي لا تختص إلا بشخص المفلس أو بصفته رب اسرة ، أو الحقوق التي تتناول مصلحة أدبية محضة .
2- على أنه يقبل تدخل وكلاء التفليسة في القضية إذا كانت تؤول الى الحكم بمبلغ من النقود .
3- وكذلك لا يشمل التخلي الأموال التي نص القانون على عدم قابليتها للحجز ولا الارباح التي يمكن أن يحوزها المفلس بنشاطه أو صناعته وذلك على قدر ما يعتبره القاضي المنتدب متناسباً مع حاجة المفلس لإعالة نفسه وأسرته .


المادة (329) –

1- يترتب الحكم بشهر الإفلاس ايقاف خصومة الدائنين العاديين أو الحائزين لإمتياز عام في المداعاة الفردية .
2- تنحصر الخصومة بعد صدور هذا الحكم في وكلاء التفليسة من غير تفريق بين الديون التجارية والديون المدنية .


المادة (330) –

1- يوقف الحكم بشهر الافلاس بالنسبة الى كتلة الدائنين فقط سريان فوائد الديون غير المؤمنة بإمتياز أو برهن عقاري أو غير عقاري .
2- أما فوائد الديون المؤمنة فلا تمكن المطالبة بها إلا من أصل الأموال الناتجة عن بيع الأملاك الموضوعة تأميناً .


المادة (331) –

1- يسقط الحكم بشهر الافلاس آجال الديون المترتبة في ذمة المفلس .
2- ولا يشمل هذا السقوط شركاءه في الإلتزام .
3- ويستفيد من سقوط الأجل دائنوه الحائزون على تأمين .
4- ولحاملي إسناد القرض ذات المكافأة عند الوفاء أن يبرزوها حالا في التفليسة كما جاء في باب الصلح الواقي .

المادة (332) –

1- إذا كان المفلس مالكاً لعقارات أو لحقوق عينية عقارية فيكون الحكم بشهر الإفلاس خاضعاً لقواعد الشهر المختصة بالرهون والتأمينات العقارية .
2- يسجل الحكم بشهر الافلاس في السجل العقاري بواسطة وكلاء التفليسة .
3- وينشأ عن هذا التسجيل من تاريخ وقوعه تأمين جيري لمصلحة كتلة الدائنين .

المادة (333) –

1- تكون التصرفات الآتية باطلة حتماً بالنسبة الى كتلة الدائنين إذا قام بها المدين بعد تاريخ توقفه عن الدفع كما عينته المحكمة أو في خلال العشرين يوماً السابقة لهذا التاريخ .

أ – التصرفات والتفرغات المجانية بإستثناء الهدايا الصغيرة المعتادة .
ب- وفاء الديون قبل إستحقاقها مهما كان شكل وقوعه .
ج- وفاء ديون نقدية مستحقة بغير نقود أو إسناد سحب أو إسناد (لأمر) أو حوالات وبوجه عام كل وفاء بمقابل .
د- إنشاء تأمين عقاري أو رهن عقاري على أموال المدين أو إنشاء رهن على منقول من تلك الأموال كل ذلك لتأمين دين سابق .

2- إذا حصل الوفاء بمقابل بشكل التفرغ عن عقار فلا يكون لبطلانه اثر الإتجاه الدائن الذي تعاقد مع المفلس ولا يمس البطلان حقوق من تلقوا الملك عن هذا الدائن مقابل بدل بشرط أن يكونوا حسني النية .


المادة (334) –

كل وفاء آخر لديون مستحقة يقوم به المدين وكل تصرف يجري ببدل بعد توقفه عن الدفع وقبل الحكم بشهر الافلاس يجوز ابطالهما إذا كان الأشخاص الذين قبضوا من المدين أو تعاقدوا معه عالمين بتوقفه عن الدفع .


المادة (335) –

1- ان ابطال الأعمال المتقدم ذكرها يجيز عند الاقتضاء اقامة دعوى الاسترداد .
2- وإذا كان محل الوفاء سند سحب أو شيكاً فلا يجوز أن تقام الدعوى المذكورة إلا على الشخص الذي أعطي السند أو الشيك لحسابه .
3- أما إذا كان محل الوفاء سنداً (لأمر) فلا يجوز أن تقام الدعوى إلا على المظهر الأول .
4- وفي كلا الحالتين يجب أن يقام الدليل على أن الشخص الذي يطلب منه الرد كان عالما وقت إصدار السند بتوقف المدين عن الدفع .

المادة (336) –

1- قيد الرهن أو التأمين بعد تسجيل الحكم بشهر الافلاس باطل تجاه كتلة الدائنين .
2- وتكون قابلة للإبطال القيود المتخذة بعد التوقف عن الدفع أو في خلال العشرين يوماً التي سبقته إذا مضى أكثر من خمسة عشر يوماً بين تاريخ إنشاء الرهن أو التأمين وتاريخ القيد وإذا كان قد أضر بالدائنين .

المادة (337) –

تسقط بالتقادم دعاوى الابطال المنصوص عليها في المواد 333 و 334 و 335 بمرور ثمانية عشر شهراً من يوم شهر الإفلاس .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثالث

إجراءات الإفلاس

1- هيئة التفليسة




المادة (338) –

1- تسلم إدارة أموال المفلس إلى وكيل مأجور يدعى وكيل التفليسة ، تعينه المحكمة .
2- ويتضمن الحكم بشهر الإفلاس تعيين وكيل أو عدة وكلاء للتفليسة .
3- ويمكن في كل وقت أن يزاد عدد الوكلاء إلى ثلاثة .
4- وتحدد نفقاتهم ومرتباتهم بقرار من القاضي المنتدب وفاقا لتعرفتهم الخاصة .
5- ويحق للمدين وللدائنين أن يعترضوا على قرار النفقات في ميعاد ثمانية أيام وتفصل المحكمة الإعتراض في غرفة المذاكرة .

المادة (339) –

يجوز أن يعين في كل وقت بقرار من القاضي المنتدب مراقب أو مراقبان من الدائنين يرشحون أنفسهم لهذه المهمة .



المادة (340) –

لا يجوز أن يعين وكيلاً للتفليسة قريب أو مصاهر للمفلس لغاية الدرجة الرابعة .

المادة (341) –

إذا إقتضت الحال أن يضاف أو يبدل وكيل أو عدة وكلاء التفليسة فيراجع القاضي المنتدب المحكمة وهي تتولى أمر التعيين .

المادة (342) –

1- إذا عين عدة وكلاء للتفليسة فلا يجوز لهم أن يعملوا إلا متحدين .
2- على أنه يحق للقاضي المنتدب أن يعطي وكيلاً منهم أو عدة وكلاء أذناً خاصاً في القيام على انفراد ببعض الأعمال الإدارية ، وفي هذه الحالة يكون الوكلاء المأذون لهم مسؤولين وحدهم .


المادة (343) –

1- إذا وقع الإعتراض على بعض أعمال الوكلاء فيفصله القاضي المنتدب في ميعاد ثلاثة أيام .
2- ويكون قرار القاضي المنتدب معجل التنفيذ .

المادة (344) –

1- يحق للقاضي المنتدب بناء على الشكاوى المقدمة إليه من المفلس أو من الدائنين أو من تلقاء نفسه ان يقترح عزل وكيل أو عدة وكلاء .
2- وإذا لم ينظر القاضي المنتدب في تلك الشكاوي في ميعاد ثمانية أيام فيمكن رفعها الى المحكمة.
3- تسمع عندئذ المحكمة في غرفة المذاكرة تقرير القاضي المنتدب وايضاحات الوكلاء وتبت في أمر العزل في جلسة علنية .

المادة (345) –

ان القرارات المختصة بتعيين وكلاء التفليسة أو بعزلهم لا تقبل أي طريق من طرق الطعن .

المادة (346) –

تعين المحكمة في حكمها بشهر الافلاس احد أعضائها ليكون قاضياً منتدباً .

المادة (347) –

يكلف القاضي المنتدب على وجه خاص ان يعجل ويراقب أعمال التفليسة وإدارتها وعليه أن يرفع الى المحكمة تقريراً عن جميع المنازعات التي تنشأ عن التفليسة وتكون داخله في اختصاص المحكمة .

المادة (348) –

1- تودع قرارات القاضي المنتدب قلم المحكمة حال صدورها .
2- وتكون على كل حال قابلة لإعتراض كل ذي مصلحة أمام المحكمة .
3- ويجوز للمحكمة أيضاً أن تنظر فيها من تلقاء نفسها .
4- يقدم الإعتراض في شكل إستدعاء الى قلم المحكمة في ميعاد خمسة أيام من تاريخ القرار وعلى المحكمة أن تفصله في ميعاد ثمانية أيام بقرار لا يقبل الطعن .

المادة (349) –

للمحكمة في كل وقت أن تبدل القاضي المنتدب للتفليسة بغيره من أعضائها ولا يكون هذا القرار وقرار تعيين القاضي قابلين لطرق الطعن .

المادة (350) –

1- إذا كانت المحكمة مؤلفة من قاض فرد فيقوم بنفسه بوظائف القاضي المنتدب .
2- ويحق له أن يعهد بالوظائف المذكورة كلا أو بعضاً الى أحد قضاة الصلح في منطقته .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

- إدارة موجودات المفلس

المادة (351) –

1- على المحكمة أن تأمر في حكمها بشهر الإفلاس بوضع الاختام .
2- ويحق لها في كل وقت ان تأمر بإجبار المفلس على الحضور وبتوقيفه .
3- وعلى كل حال لا يجوز للمفلس أن يبتعد عن موطنه بدون إذن القاضي المنتدب .
4- إذا رأى القاضي المنتدب أنه يمكن جرد موجودات المفلس في يوم واحد فلا توضع الأختام بل يشرع حالاً في تنظيم الجرد .
5- يقوم القاضي المنتدب بوضع الأختام وله أن ينيب في ذلك قاضي الصلح في المنطقة التي يجري فيها هذا التدبير .

المادة (352) –

توضع الأختام على المخازن والمكاتب والصناديق والإضبارات والدفاتر والأوراق ومنقولات المفلس وأشيائه .

المادة (353) –

إذا لم يجر وضع الأختام قبل تعيين وكلاء التفليسة ، فعلى هؤلاء أن يطلبوا وضعها .

المادة (354) –

1- على القاضي المنتدب أن يأمر بناء على طلب وكلاء التفليسة بعدم وضع الأختام على الأشياء الآتية أو أن يمنح الترخيص بإستخراجها – الثياب والملبوسات والأثاث والأمتعة الضرورية للمفلس ولأسرته .
2- ويجري تسليم ما سمح به القاضي المنتدب وفاقا للبيان الذي رفعه إليه وكلاء التفليسة .
3- ويحق له أن يجيز أيضاً عدم وضع الأختام .

أ – على الأشياء القابلة لهلاك قريب أو لنقص عاجل في قيمتها .
ب- على الأشياء الصالحة لإستثمار المتجر إذا كان لا يمكن توقيف هذا الإستثمار بلا ضرر يلحق بالدائنين .

4- تدون الأشياء المشار إليها في الفقرات السابقة حالا مع بيان قيمتها في قائمة جرد يضعها وكلاء التفليسة بحضور القاضي المنتدب وينظم بذلك محضر .

المادة (355) –

1- يرخص القاضي المنتدب ببيع الأشياء القابلة للهلاك أو لنقص في قيمتها أو التي تستلزم صيانتها نفقة طائلة ويتم ذلك بواسطة الوكلاء .
2- لا يجوز للمحكمة أن تسمح بإستثمار المتجر بواسطة وكلاء التفليسة إلا بناء على تقرير القاضي المنتدب إذا كانت المصلحة العامة أو مصلحة الدائنين تستوجبه بحكم الضرورة .

المادة (356) –

1- يستخرج القاضي المنتدب الدفاتر التجارية من بين الأشياء المحتومة ويسلمها إلى وكلاء التفليسة بعد أن يؤشر على آخر قيودها ثم يثبت في محضر بإختصار الحالة التي كانت عليها تلك الدفاتر .
2- يستخرج أيضاً القاضي المنتدب من بين الأشياء المختومة إضبارة الإسناد ذات الإستحقاق القريب أو المعدة للقبول أو التي تستلزم معاملات إحتياطية ويسلمها بعد ذكر أوصافها إلى وكلاء التفليسة لتحصيل قيمتها .
3- أما الديون الأخرى فيستوفيها وكلاء التفليسة مقابل سند إيصال منهم .
4- وأما الكتب المرسلة إلى المفلس فتسلم إلى الوكلاء فيفضونها . ويحق للمفلس إذا كان حاضراً أن يقف على فضها .

المادة (357) –

يجوز للمفلس ولأسرته أن يأخذوا من موجودات التفليسة معونة غذائية يحددها القاضي المنتدب .


المادة (358) –

1- يدعو الوكلاء المفلس لإغلاق الدفاتر وإيقاف حساباتها بحضوره .
2- وإذا لم يلب الدعوة يرسل إليه إنذار بوجوب الحضور في خلال ثمان وأربعين ساعة على الأكثر .
3- ويمكنه أن ينيب عنه وكيلاً بكتاب خاص بشرط أن يبدي أسباب تمنعه عن الحضور يراها القاضي المنتدب جديرة بالقبول .

المادة (359) –

إذا لم يقدم المفلس الميزانية فعلى الوكلاء أن ينظموا بلا أبطاء مستندين إلى دفاتر المفلس وأوراقه والمعلومات التي يحصلون عليها ثم يودعون الميزانية قلم المحكمة .




المادة (360) –

يجوز للقاضي المنتدب أن يسمع أقوال المفلس وكتابه ومستخدميه وكل شخص آخر سواء كان فيما يختص بتنظيم الميزانية أو بأسباب التفليسة وظروفها .

المادة (361) –

إذا شهر إفلاس تاجر بعد وفاته أو توفي التاجر بعد شهر إفلاسه فيحق لأرملته وأولاده وورثته أن يحضروا بأنفسهم أو ينيبوا عنهم من يمثلهم للقيام مقام المفلس بتنظيم الميزانية وبسائر إجراءات الإفلاس .

المادة (362) –

يطلب الوكلاء رفع الأختام للشروع في جرد أموال المفلس بحضوره أو بعد دعوته حسب الأصول وذلك في ميعاد ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ وضع الأختام أو من تاريخ صدور الحكم بشهر الإفلاس إذا كان هذا التدبير قد جرى قبل صدوره .

المادة (363) –

1- ينظم الوكلاء قائمة الجرد بحضور القاضي المنتدب في نسختين أصليتين ويوقع القاضي عليها وتودع احدى هاتين النسختين قلم المحكمة في خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة وتبقى النسخة الأخرى في أيدي الوكلاء .
2- وللوكلاء أن يستعينوا بمن يشاؤون في تنظيم قائمة الجرد وفي تقرير قيمة الأشياء .
3- وتجري مقابلة الأشياء التي أعفيت من وضع الأختام أو التي استخرجت من بين الأشياء المختومة ووضعت لها قائمة جرد وقدرت قيمتها كما تقدم بيانه .


المادة (364) –

1- إذا شهر الإفلاس بعد وفاة مفلس ولم تكن قائمة الجرد قد نظمت قبل شهر فيشرع حالا في تنظيمها على الصورة المبينة في المادة السابقة بحضور الورثة أو بعد دعوتهم حسب الأصول.
2- ويجري الأمر على هذه الصورة إذا توفي المفلس قبل إفتتاح قائمة الجرد .

المادة (365) –

1- يجب على الوكلاء في كل تفليسة أن يرفعوا إلى القاضي المنتدب في خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ إستلامهم مهام وظيفتهم تقريراً أو حساباً إجمالياً عن حالة الإفلاس الظاهرة عن ظروفها وأسبابها الأساسية والأوصاف التي يظهر أنها تتصف بها .
2- وعلى القاضي المنتدب أن يحيل بلا ابطاء ذلك التقرير الى النيابة العامة مع ملاحظاته .
3- وإذا لم يرفع إليه التقرير في الميعاد المذكور فعليه أن يعلم النيابة العامة بأسباب التأخير .

المادة (366) –

يحق لقضاة النيابة العامة أن ينتقلوا الى موطن المفلس للوقوف على تنظيم قائمة الجرد ولهم في كل وقت أن يطلبوا ايداعهم جميع المعاملات والدفاتر والأوراق المختصة بالتفليسة .

المادة (367) –

بعد الإنتهاء من قائمة الجرد تسلم البضائع والنقود واسناد الدين المطلوبة للمفلس والدفاتر والأوراق وأثاث المدين وأمتعته الى وكلاء التفليسة فيوقعون على إستلامهم أياها بما في ذلك قائمة الجرد .

المادة (368) –

1- يجب على الوكلاء من حين إستلامهم مهام وظيفتهم أن يقوموا بجميع الأعمال اللازمة لصيانة حقوق المفلس تجاه مدينيه .
2- عليهم أيضاً أن يطلبوا قيد الرهون والتأمينات على عقارات مديني المفلس إذا لم يكن المفلس قد طلبه ويجري الوكلاء القيد باسم كتلة الدائنين ويضمون الى طلبهم شهادة تثبيت تعيينهم .
3- ويجب عليهم أن يطلبوا إجراء قيد التأمين الجبري المختص بكتلة الدائنين .

المادة (369) –

يواصل الوكلاء تحت إشراف القاضي المنتدب تحصيل الديون المترتبة للمفلس .


المادة (370) –

1- يحق للقاضي المنتدب بعد سماع أقوال المفلس أو بعد دعوته حسب الأصول أن يأذن للوكلاء في بيع الأشياء المنقولة والبضائع .
2- ويقرر إجراء هذا البيع اما بالتراضي واما بالمزاد العلني بواسطة دائرة الاجراء .
3- ويحق للقاضي المنتدب بعد إستماع المفلس وإستطلاع رأي المراقبين إذا وجدوا أن يأذن للوكلاء على وجه إستثنائي في بيع العقارات لا سيما العقارات التي لا تلزم لإستثمار المتجر وفاقا للإجراءات المعينة فيما يلي للبيوع العقارية بعد تقرير إتحاد الدائنين .

المادة (371) –

1- تسلم حالا النقود الناتجة عن البيوع وعن التحصيلات الى المصرف المجاز له قبول ودائع الدولة بعد حسم المبالغ التي يقررها القاضي المنتدب للنفقات والمصاريف .
2- ويجب أن يثبت القاضي المنتدب حصول هذا الايداع في ميعاد ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ القبض .
3- وإذا تأخر الوكلاء (وجبت) عليهم فائدة المبالغ التي لم يودعوها .
4- لا يمكن إسترجاع المبالغ التي أودعها الوكلاء ولا المبالغ التي أودعها أشخاص آخرون لحساب التفليسة إلا بقرار من القاضي المنتدب وإذا كان هناك إعتراض فعلى الوكلاء أن يحصلوا مقدما على قرار برفعه .
5- ويجوز للقاضي المنتدب أن يأمر بإجراء الدفع من المصرف مباشرة ليد دائني التفليسة وفاقا لجدول توزيع ينظمه الوكلاء ويأمر القاضي المنتدب بتنفيذه .

المادة (372) –

1- يحق للوكلاء بعد إستئذان القاضي المنتدب وبعد دعوة المفلس حسب الأصول أن يصالحوا في كل نزاع يتعلق بكتلة الدائنين بما فيه الحقوق والدعاوى العقارية .
2- وإذا كان موضوع المصالحة غير معين القيمة أو كانت قيمته تزيد على خمسين ديناراً فتخضع المصالحة لتصديق المحكمة .
3- ويدعى المفلس لحضور معاملة التصديق ويكون له في كل حال حق الإعتراض عليها ويكفي إعتراضه لمنع عقد المصالحة إذا كان موضوعها أموالاً عقارية .
4- ولا يحق للوكلاء اجراء أي تنازل أو عدول أو رضوخ إلا بالطريقة نفسها .


3- تثبيت الديون المترتبة على المفلس

المادة (373) –

1- يستطيع الدائنون لمجرد صدور الحكم بشهر الافلاس أن يسلموا وكلاء التفليسة إسنادهم مع جدول بها وبالمبالغ المطلوبة . ويوقع الدائن أو وكليه على هذا الجدول ويضم إليه تفويض الوكيل .
2- ويعطى الوكلاء سند ايصال بملف الأوراق المبرزة .
3- ويمكن إرسال هذا الملف الى وكلاء التفليسة بكتاب مضمون مع علم بالوصول .
4- وبعد إنعقاد هيئة المصالحة يرجع الوكلاء الأوراق التي سلمت إليهم ولا يكونون مسؤولين عن الإسناد إلا مدة سنة من تاريخ إنعقاد هذه الهيئة .



المادة (374) –

1- إذا لم يبرز الدائنون الذين قيدت أسماؤهم في الميزانية اسناد ديونهم في الثمانية أيام التي تلي الحكم بشهر الافلاس يبلغون في نهاية هذا الميعاد بواسطة النشر في الجرائد أو بكتاب من الوكلاء أنه يجب عليهم تسليم إسنادهم مع الجدول التفصيلي إلى وكلاء التفليسة في ميعاد خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ النشر .
2- ويمدد هذا الميعاد للدائنين المقيمين خارج الأراضي الأردنية وفاقا للقواعد المقررة في قانون أصول المحاكمات الحقوقية على أن لا يجاوز التمديد ستين يوماً .


المادة (375) –

1- يجري تحقيق الديون بواسطة وكلاء التفليسة وبمعاونة المراقبين إذا وجدوا مع الإحتفاظ بموافقة القاضي المنتدب وبحضور المفلس أو بعد دعوته حسب الأصول .
2- وإذا عارض وكلاء التفليسة في صحة الدين كله أو بعضه فيبلغون الأمر الى الدائن بكتاب مضمون .
3- ويعطى الدائن ثلاثين يوماً لتقديم إيضاحاته الخطية أو الشفهية .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة (376) –

1- على اثر الفراغ من تحقيق الديون وفي خلال ثلاثة أشهر على الأكثر من تاريخ الحكم بشهر الإفلاس يودع الوكلاء قلم المحكمة بياناً بالديون التي قاموا بتحقيقها مع ذكر القرار الذي إتخذه القاضي المنتدب بناء على إقتراحهم فيما يختص بكل منها .
2- وعلى الكاتب أن يعلم الدائنين على الفور بإيداع هذا البيان بواسطة النشر في الصحف ويرسل إليهم علاوة على ذلك كتاباً يبين فيه لكل منهم المبلغ المقيد له في البيان .
3- وفي أحوال إستثنائية جداً يمكن تجاوز الميعاد المحدد في الفقرة الأولى بمقتضى قرار من القاضي المنتدب .

المادة (377) –

1- لكل دائن أثبت دينه أو أدرج اسمه في الميزانية أن يبدي خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ النشرات المشار إليها في المادة السابقة مطالب أو إعتراضات بشرح على البيان يضعه بنفسه أو بواسطة وكيل ويودعه قلم المحكمة .
2- ويعطى المفلس الحق نفسه .
3- بعد إنقضاء هذا الميعاد وبناء على إقتراحات الوكلاء ومع الإحتفاظ بالمطالب والإعتراضات المعروضة على المحكمة يحدد القاضي المنتدب نهائياً بيان الديون وينفذ الوكلاء قراره بتوقيعهم التصريح الآتي على جدول الديون المثبتة .

بناء على إثبات السيد ............................... أو الشركة......................
قبل (أو قبلت) بصفة دائن (عادي أو ممتاز أو مرتهن) في التفليسة بمبلغ ...................


المادة (378) –

1- تحال الديون المعترض عليها بواسطة الكاتب الى محكمة البداية لتنظر فيها بجلسة تعقد في خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ النشر المذكورة في المادة 376 وتفصل فيه بناء على تقرير القاضي المنتدب .
2- ويبلغ موعد الجلسة الى الفريقين بواسطة كتاب مضمون يرسله الكاتب قبل الجلسة بثلاثة أيام على الأقل .


المادة (379) –

1- يحق للمحكمة أن تقرر مؤقتا وجوب قبول الدائن في المناقشات من أجل مبلغ يعينه القرار نفسه.
2- ولا يكون هذا القرار قابلاً لأي طريق من طرق الطعن .

المادة (380) –

الدائن الذي لا يتناول الإعتراض إلا حقه في الإمتياز أو الرهن العقاري يقبل في مناقشات التفليسة كدائن عادي .

المادة (381) –

1- الدائنون الذين تخلفوا عن الحضور أو عن ابراز اسناد ديونهم في المواعيد المعينة لهم سواء أكانوا معلومين أم مجهولين لا يشتركون في توزيع موجودات تفليسة . على أن باب الإعتراض يظل مفتوحاً أمامهم لغاية الإنتهاء من توزيع النقود . أما نفقات الإعتراض فتبقى على عاتقهم .
2- لا يوقف هذا الإعتراض تنفيذ التوزيعات التي أمر بها القاضي المنتدب ولكن إذا شرع في توزيعات جديدة قبل الفصل في إعتراضهم فيشتركون فيها بالمبلغ الذي تعينه المحكمة بصورة مؤقتة ويحتفظ بهذا المبلغ إلى ما بعد الفصل في إعتراضهم .
3- وإذا اعترف لهم فيما بعد بصفة الدائنين فلا يحق لهم المطالبة بشيء من التوزيعات التي كان قد أمر بها القاضي المنتدب ولكن يحق لهم أن يقتطعوا من الموجود الذي لم يوزع الحصص التي تعود لديونهم من التوزيعات الاولى .

المادة (382) –

ان الاسناد التي أصدرتها شركة تجارية على وجه قانوني لا تخضع لمعاملة تحقيق الديون .



الفصل الرابع

حلول قضايا التفليسة

1- الصلح البسيط

المادة (383) –

1- على القاضي المنتدب في خلال الثلاثة الأيام التي تلي إغلاق جدول الديون أو في خلال الثلاثة أيام التي (تلي) قرار المحكمة الصادر عملا بأحكام المادة 379 إذا كان هناك نزاع أن يدعو الدائنين الذين أثبتت ديونهم للمفاوضة في عقد الصلح .
2- ويجب ان تتضمن منشورات الصحف وكتب الدعوة الغرض الذي من أجله يعقد الإجتماع .
3- أما الدائنون الذين قبلت ديونهم مؤقتا فيدعى كل واحد منهم بكتاب مضمون في خلال الثلاثة أيام التي تلي قرار المحكمة في شأنهم .

المادة (384) –

1- تنعقد هيئة المصالحة برئاسة القاضي المنتدب في المكان واليوم والساعة التي عينها .
2- ويشترك فيها الدائنون الذين أثبتت ديونهم نهائياً أو قبلت مؤقتاً أما بأنفسهم وأما بواسطة وكلاء يحملون تفويضاً بكتب عادية .
3- ويدعى المفلس إلى هذا الإجتماع ويجب عليه أن يحضر بنفسه ولا يجوز له أن يرسل من يمثله إلا لأسباب مقبولة وافق عليها القاضي المنتدب .

المادة (385) –

1- يقدم وكلاء التفليسة تقريراً عن حالتها وعن المعلومات والعمليات التي أجريت .
2- ويجب أن تسمع أقوال المفلس .
3- ويسلم تقرير وكلاء التفليسة المشتمل على تواقيعهم الى القاضي المنتدب فينظم هذا القاضي محضراً بما جرى في الإجتماعات وبالقرارات التي أصدرتها الهيئة .

المادة (386) –

1- لا يجوز للدائنين الحاضرين في إجتماع الهيئة أن يقبلوا عقد الصلح بعد التفليسة ما لم تتوفر الشروط الآتية تحت طائلة البطلان .
أ – يجب أن يتم العقد بتصويت عدد من الدائنين يؤلفون الأكثرية ويملكون ثلثي الديون المثبتة على وجه نهائي أو مؤقت .
ب- يجب أن لا يشترك في التصويت زوج المفلس واقرباؤه ومصاهروه حتى الدرجة الرابعة ولا الأشخاص الذين تفرغ لهم المفلس وفاقا للشروط المبينة في باب الصلح الواقي .


المادة (387) –

لا يحق للدائنين الحاصلين على رهن أو تأمين عقاري أو على إمتياز رهن منقول أن يشتركوا في التصويت إلا إذا تنازلوا عن تأميناتهم وفاقا للشروط المبينة في باب الصلح الواقي .

المادة (388) –

1- يجب أن يوقع عقد الصلح في نفس الجلسة وإلا كان باطلاً .
2- وإذا لم تتوفر إلا احدى الاغلبيتين المبحوث عنهما في المادة (386) فتؤجل المذاكرة ثمانية أيام لا تقبل التمديد .
3- ولا يلزم الدائنون الذين حضروا الإجتماع الأول لهيئة المصالحة أو كانوا ممثلين فيه على وجه قانوني ووقعوا امضاءهم على محضر الجلسة لحضور الإجتماع الثاني للهيئة وتبقى القرارات التي اتخذوها والموافقات التي أيدوها صالحة ونافذة إلا إذا حضروا وعدلوها في الإجتماع الأخير .
4- يجوز الإستعاضة عن توقيع الدائنين في (اجتماعات) هيئة المصالحة بتوقيع منهم على بطاقة تصويت تلحق بالمحضر .

المادة (389) –

1- لا يجوز عقد الصلح لمفلس حكم عليه بالإفلاس الإحتيالي .
2- وإذا كان التحقيق جارياً في شأن افلاس إحتيالي فيدعى الدائنون ليقرروا ما إذا كانوا يحتفظون بحق المذاكرة في أمر الصلح عند التبرئة وبالتالي تأجيل الفصل في هذا الشأن الى ما بعد انتهاء الإجراءات الجزائية .
3- على أنه لا يمكن تقرير هذا التأجيل إلا إذا توفرت أغلبية العدد وأغلبية المبلغ المعينتان في مت تقدم .
4- وإذا اقتضت الحال اجراء المذاكرة في أمر الصلح بعد انتهاء مدة التأجيل فتطبق على المذاكرة الجديدة القواعد المعينة في المادة السابقة .

المادة (390) –

1- إذا حكم على المفلس لإفلاس تقصيري كان عقد الصلح ممكناً .
2- ويجوز للدائنين في حالة البدء بالإجراءات الجزائية أن يؤجلوا المذاكرة في الصلح الى ما بعد انتهائها وفاقا لأحكام المادة السابقة .

المادة (391) –

1- لجميع الدائنين الذين كان لهم حق الإشتراك في عقد الصلح وللدائنين الذين ثبتت حقوقهم فيما بعد ولممثلي هيئة أصحاب اسناد القرض ان يعترضوا على الصلح المقرر .
2- ويجب أن يكون الإعتراض معللا وان يبلغ الى وكيل التفليسة والى المفلس في ميعاد الثمانية أيام التي تلي عقد الصلح أو عقد هيئة أصحاب اسناد القروض وإلا كان باطلاً ، وان تبلغ معه مذكرة دعوة الى أول جلسة تعقدها المحكمة .
3- وإذا لم يكن للتفليسة إلا وكيل واحد وكان معارضاً في عقد الصلح وجب عليه ان يطلب تعيين وكيل جديد ويلزمه بالنظر إلى هذا الوكيل ان يطبق الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة.

المادة (392) –

1- يقدم طلب تصديق الصلح الى المحكمة بإستدعاء من الفريق الأكثر عجلة ولا يجوز للمحكمة أن تفصل في هذا الطلب قبل إنقضاء ميعاد الأيام الثمانية المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة .
2- وإذا قدمت إعتراضات في خلال الميعاد المذكور فتفصل المحكمة في الإعتراضات وفي طلب التصديق بحكم واحد .
3- وإذا قبل الإعتراض موضوعاً شمل الحكم ببطلان الصلح جميع ذوي العلاقة .

المادة (393) –

في جميع الأحوال يضع القاضي المنتدب قبل الحكم في مسألة التصديق تقريراً عن أوصاف الإفلاس وعن إمكان قبول الصلح .

المادة (394) –

1- إذا لم تراع القواعد المنصوص عليها فيما تقدم أو ظهر ان اسباباً تختص بالمصلحة العامة أو بمصلحة الدائنين تحول دون تصديق الصلح وجب على المحكمة عندئذ أن ترفض التصديق .
2- ويمكننا أيضاً أن ترفض تصديق عقد الصلح إذا كان يتضمن نصاً يجيز لرئيس المحكمة أن يعين مفوضاً أو عدة مفوضين يكلفون بمراقبة تنفيذ وفك الرهن العقاري المختص بكتلة الدائنين إذا كانوا قد أجازوه ومراقبة تحويل الموجودات الى نقود .

المادة (395) –

1- يصبح عقد الصلح بمجرد تصديقه ملزماً لجميع الدائنين سواء كانوا مذكورين في الميزانية أم لا وسواء كانت ديونهم مثبتة أو غير مثبتة . وهو نافذ حتى في حق الدائنين المقيمين خارج الاراضي الأردنية وفي حق الذين قبل دخولهم مؤقتاً في المذاكرة أياً كان المبلغ الذي سيخصص فيما بعد بمقتضى الحكم النهائي .
2- على أن الصلح لا يسري في حق الدائنين أصحاب الإمتيازات والرهون إذا كانوا لم يتنازلوا عنها ولا في حق الدائنين العاديين إذا نشأ دينهم في اثناء مدة التفليسة .

المادة (396) –

1- بمجرد إكتساب حكم التصديق قوة القضية المقضية تنقطع آثار الإفلاس مع الإحتفاظ بسقوط الحقوق السياسية المنصوص عليها في المادة (326) .
2- يقدم وكلاء التفليسة الذين تنتهي وظيفتهم حسابهم إلى المفلس بحضور القاضي المنتدب فتجري فيه المناقشة ويقرها . ثم يسلم الوكلاء إلى المفلس مجموع أمواله ودفاتره وأوراقه وأشيائه فيعطيهم سند إيصال مقابل تسليمها .
3- وينظم القاضي المنتدب محضراً بكل ذلك وتنتهي وظيفته .
4- وإذا قام نزاع تفصل فيه المحكمة .


المادة (397) –

1- يجوز أن يتضمن عقد الصلح مواعيد لوفاء الديون اقساطاً لآجال متتابعة .
2- كما يجوز أن يتضمن إبراء المدين من جزء كبير أو صغير من دينه بيد أن هذا الابراء يترك على عاتقه إلتزاماً طبيعياً .
3- ويجوز أن يعقد الصلح بشرط الوفاء إذا ايسر المدين وفاقا للشروط المعينة في باب الصلح الواقي .

المادة (398) –

يبقى التأمين العقاري المترتب لكتلة الدائنين ضماناً لوفاء مبلغ الدين المنصوص عليه في عقد الصلح.

المادة (399) –

يحق للدائنين فيما عدا ذلك أن يطلبوا كفيلاً أو عدة كفلاء لضمان تنفيذ عقد الصلح .

المادة (400) –

ما دام المبلغ المنصوص عليه في عقد الصلح لم يدفع بكامله لا يجوز للمدين أن يقوم بأي تصرف غير عادي لا يتطلبه سير التجارة نفسها ، ما لم يكن هناك إتفاق على العكس عقد وفاقا للقواعد الواردة في هذا الشأن في باب الصلح الواقي .

المادة (401) –

1- لا تقبل أية دعوى لإبطال الصلح بعد التصديق إلا إذا كانت مبنية على تدليس اكتشف بعد هذا التصديق وكان ناشئاً اما عن اخفاء مال المفلس أو عن المبالغة في الديون المطلوبة منه .
2- ويجوز لكل دائن أن يقيم هذه الدعوى على أن تقام في خلال خمس سنوات بعد إكتشاف التدليس.
3- ويبطل عقد الصلح ايضاً إذا حكم على المفلس لإرتكابه إفلاساً إحتيالياً .
4- ويكون ابطال عقد الصلح مبرئاً لذمة الكفلاء الذين لم يشتركوا في التدليس .

المادة (402) –

1- إذا أقيمت دعوى الحق العام بحق المفلس بعد تصديق عقد الصلح من أجل الإفلاس الإحتيالي وصدرت بحقه مذكرة توقيف مؤقت أو غير مؤقت جاز للمحكمة أن تأمر بما يحق لها إتخاذه من التدابير الإحتياطية .
2- وتلغى هذه التدابير حكماً بصدور قرار بمنع المحاكمة أو حكم بالتبرئة أو بالإعفاء .


المادة (403) –

1- إذا لم ينفذ المفلس شروط عقد الصلح جاز أن تقام عليه دعوى لدى المحكمة لفسخ هذا العقد .
2- وإذا كان هنالك كفلاء فيحضرون في الدعوى أو يدعون إليها حسب الأصول .

المادة (404) –

1- عندما تطلع المحكمة على الحكم القاضي بالإفلاس الإحتيالي تعمد إلى تعيين قاض منتدب ووكيل أو عدة وكلاء للتفليسة . وتعمد أيضاً إلى هذا التعيين في القرار الذي تقضي فيه بإبطال عقد الصلح أو بفسخه .
2- ويجوز لهؤلاء الوكلاء أن يقوموا بوضع الأختام .
3- وعليهم أن يشرعوا في الحال تحت إشراف القاضي المنتدب وبالإستناد إلى قائمة الجرد القديمة وفي مراجعة الاسناد المالية والأوراق ، وأن يقوموا عند الإقتضاء بجرد تكميلي .
4- وعليهم أيضاً أن يضعوا ميزانية إضافية .
5- ويجب عليهم بلا إبطاء دعوة الدائنين الجدد ( إذا وجدوا ) ومطالبتهم بإبراز إسناد ديونهم في خلال خمسة عشر يوماً لإجراء تحقيق ، وعليهم لصق هذه الدعوة مع خلاصة الحكم القاضي بتعيينهم ونشر ذلك في الصحف المحلية .
6- ويتم التحقيق من الديون بالطريقة المبينة في هذا القانون .

المادة (405) –

1- يشرع بلا تأخر في تحقيق إسناد الديون المبرزة عملا بأحكام المادة السابقة .
2- ولا يجري تحقيق جديد في شأن الديون التي سبق تدقيقها وتثبيتها وذلك مع الإحتفاظ بحق رفض تلك الديون أو تنقيصها إذا كانت قد اوفيت كلها أو جزء منها .

المادة (406) –

بعد الإنتهاء من الأعمال المتقدم ذكرها يدعى الدائنون لإبداء رأيهم في ابقاء الوكلاء أو ابدالهم إذا لم يعقد صلح جديد .

المادة (407) –

لا تبطل التصرفات التي قام بها المفلس بعد تصديق عقد الصلح وقبل إبطاله أو فسخه إلا إذا وقعت بقصد الإضرار بحقوق الدائنين .


المادة (408) –

1- تعاد إلى الدائنين السابقين لعقد الصلح جميع حقوقهم تجاه المفلس وحده . أما بالنسبة إلى كتلة الدائنين فلا يمكنكم الدخول فيها إلا ضمن الحدود الآتية :-
أ – إذا لم يقبضوا شيئاً من المعدل المئوي عند التوزيع فيدخلون فيها بكامل دينهم .
ب - إذا إستوفوا جزءاً من ذلك المعدل فيدخلون بجزء من ديونهم الأصلية يناسب الجزء الذي كانوا موعودين به من المعدل المئوي ولم يقبضوه .
2- وتطبق أحكام هذه المادة في حالة وقوع إفلاس ثان لم يسبقه ابطال عقد الصلح أو فسخه .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

2- إتحاد الدائنين

المادة (409) –

1- إذا لم يقع صلح يقع الدائنون حتماً في حالة الإتحاد .
2- ويستشيرهم القاضي المنتدب حالا فيما يتعلق بأعمال الإدارة وفي شأن ابقاء وكلاء التفليسة أو إستبدالهم ويقبل في المناقشة الدائنون الممتازون أو الحائزون لرهن أو تأمين على عقار أو منقول .
3- ينظم محضر بأقوال الدائنين وملاحظاتهم .
4- وبعد الإطلاع على هذا المحضر تعين المحكمة وكلاء الإتحاد .
5- ويجب على وكلاء التفليسة الذين خرجوا من وظائفهم أن يقدموا حساباً للوكلاء الجدد بحضور القاضي المنتدب بعد دعوة المفلس حسب الأصول .

المادة (410) –

1- يستشار الدائنون فيما إذا كان من المستطاع إعطاء المفلس إعانة من مال التفليسة .
2- فإذا رضيت أغلبية الدائنين الحاضرين جاز إعطاؤه مبلغاً على سبيل الإعانة من مال التفلسية فيقترح الوكلاء مقدار الإعانة ويحدده القاضي المنتدب بقرار .
3- لا يجوز لغير الوكلاء أن يعترضوا على هذا القرار أمام المحكمة .

المادة (411) –

1- يمثل وكلاء التفليسة كتلة الدائنين ويقومون بأعمال التفليسة .
2- على أنه يجوز للدائنين أن يوكلوهم بمواصلة إستثمار الأموال الموجودة .
3- ويعين الدائنون في قرارهم مدة هذا الإستثمار ومدى إتساعه كما يعينون المبالغ التي يجوز إبقاؤها بين أيدي الوكلاء لتأمين النفقات والمصاريف .
4- ولا يجوز إتخاذ هذا القرار إلا بحضور القاضي المنتدب واغلبية تمثل ثلاثة أرباع الدائنين عدداً وثلاثة أرباع الديون التي لهم .
5- ويقبل الإعتراض على هذا القرار من المفلس ومن الدائنين المعارضين .
6- على أن هذا الإعتراض لا يوجب وقف التنفيذ .

المادة (412) –

1- إذا أدت تصرفات الوكلاء إلى إلتزامات تجاوز قيمتها مال الاتحاد كان الدائنون الذين أجازوا تلك التصرفات مسؤولين وحدهم شخصياً عما يجاوز حصتهم في المال المذكور .
2- ولكن مسؤوليتهم لا تتعدى حدود الوكالة التي أعطوها ويشتركون فيها على نسبة ما لهم من الديون .

المادة (413) –

1- يشرع الوكلاء في استيفاء ما لم يوف من الديون .
2- ويمكنهم أن يقبلوا المصالحة بنفس الشروط التي كانت متبعة قبلا بالرغم من كل إعتراض يبديه المفلس .
3- أما التفرغ عن جميع موجودات التفليسة لقاء مبلغ مقطوع فيجب أن يعرض على هيئة الدائنين في إجتماع يدعوهم إليه القاضي المنتدب بناء على طلب الوكلاء أو أي دائن من الدائنين ويجب على الوكلاء أن يحصلوا على ترخيص من المحكمة بذلك .

المادة (414) –

يجب على الوكلاء ان يشرعوا في بيع الأموال المنقولة على اختلاف أنواعها ومن جملتها المتجر، تحت اشراف القاضي المنتدب وبدون حاجة الى دعوة المفلس ، وفاقا للإجراءات المنصوص عليها لبيع المنقولات في أثناء المدة الإعدادية .

المادة (415) –

إذا لم تكن هناك معاملة بيع جبري بدئ بها قبل الإتحاد فيفوض الوكلاء بإجراء البيع دون سواهم ويلزمهم أن يشرعوا فيه خلال ثمانية ايام بترخيص من القاضي المنتدب وبواسطة دائرة التنفيذ الموجودة في موقع العقارات .

المادة (416) –

1- يضع الوكلاء دفتر الشروط الذي ستجري بمقتضاه المزايدة ويجري البيع وفاقا للأحكام المتعلقة بالبيع الجبري .
2- الإحالة القطعية تحرر الأملاك من قيود الإمتيازات والرهون العقارية .

المادة (417) –

1- يدعو القاضي المنتدب الدائنين المتحدين للإجتماع مرة واحدة على الاقل في السنة الأولى وكذلك في السنوات التالية إذا اقتضت الحال .
2- ويجب على الوكلاء أن يقدموا في الإجتماعات حساباً عن إدارتهم .







المادة (418) –

توزع أموال التفليسة على جميع الدائنين على نسبة الدين المثبت لكل منهم بعد حسم مصاريف إدارة التفليسة والإعلانات التي منحت للمفلس أو لأسرته والمبالغ التي دفعت للدائنين الممتازين .

المادة (419) –

1- يقدم الوكلاء بياناً شهرياً للقاضي المنتدب عن حالة التفليسة والمبالغ التي اودعت المصرف المعين لقبول ودائع الدولة .
2- ويأمر القاضي المنتدب عند الاقتضاء بتوزيع المال على الدائنين ويعين مبلغه ويهتم بإبلاغ الأمر إلى جميع الدائنين .

المادة (420) –

1- لا يجوز للوكلاء ان يقوموا بأي وفاء إلا مقابل تقديم السند المثبت للدين ويذكرون على السند المبلغ الذي دفعوه أو أمروا بدفعه .
2- وإذا كان تقديم السند غير ممكن فيجوز للقاضي المنتدب ان يأمر بالدفع بعد اطلاعه على محضر تحقيق الديون .
3- وفي جميع الأحوال يعترف الدائن بالايصال على هامش جدول التوزيع .

المادة (421) –

1- بعد إنتهاء تصفية التفليسة يدعو القاضي المنتدب الدائنين للإجتماع .
2- وفي هذا الإجتماع الأخير يقدم الوكلاء حسابهم ويكون المفلس حاضرا أو مدعوا حسب الأصول .
3- يبدي الدائنون رأيهم في مسألة عذر المفلس وينظم محضر بذلك يدرج فيه كل دائن أقواله وملاحظاته .
4- وبعد انفضاض هذا الاجتماع ينحل الاتحاد حتما .

المادة (422) –

1- يقدم القاضي المنتدب للمحكمة قرار الدائنين المختص بمعذره المفلس وتقريراً عن صفات التفليسة وظروفها .
2- ثم تصدر المحكمة قرارها بإعتبار المفلس معذورا أو غير معذور .

المادة (423) –

لا يعتبر معذوراً مرتكب الإفلاس الإحتيالي ولا المحكوم عليه لتزوير أو سرقة أو إحتيال أو إساءة الأمانة وإختلاس أموال عامة .




3- الصلح بتنازل المفلس عن موجوداته

المادة (424) –

1- يجوز عقد الصلح بالتنازل الكلي أو الجزئي من المفلس عن موجوداته .
2- أما شروط هذا الصلح فهي نفس الشروط المنصوص عليها لعقد الصلح البسيط .
3- على أن رفع يد المفلس فيما يختص بالأموال المتنازل عنها لا ينتهي بعقد هذا الصلح بل تباع هذه الأموال بواسطة وكلاء يعينون كما يعين وكلاء الإتحاد .
4- ويخضع البيع وتوزيع المال لنفس القواعد المرعية في حال الإتحاد .
5- ثم يسلم إلى المدين من حاصل بيع الأموال المتنازل عنها ما زاد عن الديون المطلوبة منه .



4- اغلاق التفليسة لعدم كفاية الموجودات

المادة (425) –

1- إذا حدث في أي وقت قبل تصديق الصلح أو تأليف إتحاد الدائنين ، ان وقفت إجراءات التفليسة لعدم كفاية الموجودات ، جاز للمحكمة بناء على تقرير القاضي المنتدب أو من تلقاء نفسها ان تحكم بإغلاق التفليسة .
2- ويعود بهذا الحكم إلى كل دائن حق الخصومة الفردية .

المادة (426) –

1- يجوز للمفلس ولكل شخص من ذوي الحقوق أن يطلب في كل وقت من المحكمة الرجوع عن هذا الحكم إذا أثبت وجود مال كاف للقيام بنفقات التفليسة أو سلم الوكلاء المبلغ الكافي لها .
2- وفي جميع الأحوال يجب أن توفى أولا نفقات الدعاوى التي أقيمت عملا بأحكام المادة السابقة .














الفصل الخامس

الحقوق الخاصة التي يمكن الإحتجاج بها

بمواجهة التفليسة

1- أصحاب الديون المترتبة على عدة مدينين

المادة (427) –

1- ان الدائن الذي يحمل اسناد دين ممضاة أو مظهرة أو مكفولة بوجه التضامن من المفلس ومن شركاء له في الإلتزام مفلسين أيضاً يشترك في التوزيع مع كل كتلة من كتل الدائنين ويكون إشتراكه فيها على قدر مبلغ دينه الاسمي الى أن يتم ايفاؤه .

المادة (428) –

1- لا يحق على الإطلاق لتفليسات الملتزمين بالتزام واحد ان يرجع بعضها على بعض بالحصص المدفوعة إلا إذا كان مجموع تلك الحصص التي تؤديها التفليسات المذكورة يزيد على مجموع أصل الدين وتوابعه .
2- وفي هذه الحالة تعود الزيادة إلى الملتزمين الذين يكلفهم بقية شركائهم في الإلتزام مع مراعاة ترتيب إلتزاماتهم .

المادة (429) –

1- إذا كان الدائن يحمل اسناداً منشآة بوجه التضامن على المفلس واشخاص آخرين وكان قد استوفى جزءاً من دينه قبل وقوع الافلاس فلا يشترك مع كتلة الدائنين إلا بالمتبقي مع الدين بعد اسقاط الجزء المستوفى ويحتفظ الدائن بشأن هذا المتبقي ، بحقوقه على الشريك في الالتزام أو الكفيل .
2- أما الشريك في الإلتزام أو الكفيل الذي قام بالإيفاء الجزئي فيشترك مع كتلة الدائنين نفسها فيما يختص بجميع ما أوفاه عن المفلس .

المادة (430) –

1- بالرغم من عقد الصلح يبقى للدائنين حق اقامة الدعوى على شركاء المفلس في الإلتزام لمطالبتهم بجميع ما لهم من الدين .
2- ويحق لهؤلاء الشركاء التدخل في قضية تصديق الصلح لابداء ملاحظاتهم .







2- الإسترداد والإمتناع عن التسليم

المادة (431) –

1- للأشخاص الذين يدعون ملكية أموال موجودة في حيازة المفلس أن يطلبوا إستردادها .
2- ولوكلاء التفليسة أن يقبلوا طلبات الإسترداد بعد موافقة القاضي المنتدب .
3- أما إذا كان هناك نزاع فالمحكمة تفصل فيه بعد سماع تقرير القاضي المنتدب .

المادة (432) –

1- يجوز على الخصوص المطالبة برد الإسناد التجارية وغيرها من الإسناد غير الموفاة التي وجدت عينا بيد المفلس وقت إفتتاح التفليسة إذا كان مالكها قد سلمها إلى المفلس على سبيل التوكيل لتحصيل قيمتها وحفظها عنده تحت تصرف المالك أو كان تسليمها إليه مخصصاً بوفاء معين .
2- ويجوز أيضاً طلب إسترداد الأوراق النقدية المودعة عند المفلس إذا تمكن المودع من إثبات ذاتيتها .

المادة (433) –

1- يجوز طلب إسترداد البضائع كلها أو بعضها ما دامت موجودة عينا إذا كانت مسلمة الى المفلس عن سبيل الوديعة ولأجل بيعها لحساب مالكها .
2- ويجوز طلب إسترداد ثمن تلك البضائع أو جزء من ثمنها إذا كان لم يدفع أو لم تجر عليه المقاصة في حساب جار بين المفلس والمشتري .

المادة (434) –

يجوز للبائع أن يمتنع عن تسليم البضائع وغيرها من المنقولات التي باعها إذا كانت لم تسلم إلى المفلس أو لم ترسل إليه أو إلى شخص آخر لحسابه .

المادة (435) –

1- يجوز للبائع أن يسترد البضائع المرسلة إلى المفلس للتمكن من إستعمال حقه في حبسها ما دامت لم تسلم في مخازن المفلس أو في مكان له فيه مظهر التصرف أو في مخازن وسيط كلفه المفلس أن يبيعها لحسابه .
2- على أن طلب الإسترداد لا يقبل إذا كانت البضائع قد بيعت ثانية قبل وصولها بدون قصد الاضرار لمشتر آخر حسن النية .





المادة (436) –

إذا كان المشترك قد تسلم البضائع قبل إفلاسه فلا يجوز للبائع أن يحتج بدعوى الفسخ ولا بدعوى الإسترداد ولا بإمتيازها .

المادة (437) –

في الأحوال التي يجوز فيها للبائع أن يستعمل حقه في حبس البضائع يجوز لوكلاء التفليسة بعد حصولهم على ترخيص من القاضي المنتدب ان يتمسكوا بتسليم البضائع بعد دفع الثمن المتفق عليه للبائع .

المادة (438) –

1- إذا لم يتخذ الوكلاء هذا القرار فللبائع أن يفسخ البيع بشرط ان يدفع إلى كتلة الدائنين المبلغ الذي قبضه على الحساب .
2- ويمكنه أن يحصل على بدل الضرر الذي لحق به من جراء فسخ البيع وأن يشترك لهذه الغاية مع كتلة الدائنين العاديين .

المادة (439) –

تحدد حقوق الإسترداد المختصة بزوجة المفلس وفاقا للقواعد المبينة فيما بعد .




3- أصحاب الديون المضمونة برهن أو إمتياز

على منقول

المادة (440) –

ان دائني المفلس الحائزين بوجه قانوني رهناً أو إمتيازاً خاصاً على منقول لا تدرج أسماؤهم في كتلة الدائنين إلا على سبيل التذكير .





المادة (441) –

يجوز للوكلاء في كل حين بعد الحصول على ترخيص من القاضي المنتدب ان يستردوا لمصلحة التفليسة الأشياء المرهونة بعد وفاء الدين .

المادة (442) –

1- إذا لم يسترد الوكلاء المرهون وباعه الدائن بثمن يزيد على الدين فالوكلاء يقبضون الزيادة.
2- وإذا كان الثمن أقل من الديون فالدائن المرتهن يشترك بما بقي له من دينه مع كتلة الدائنين بصفة دائن عادي .


المادة (443) –

1- يقدم الوكلاء إلى القاضي المنتدب بياناً بأسماء الدائنين الذين يدعون إمتيازاً على أموال منقولة فيجيز هذا القاضي عند الإقتضاء وفاء ديونهم من اول مبلغ نقدي يحصل .
2- وإذا قام نزاع على الإمتياز فتفصل فيه المحكمة .


4- أصحاب الديون المضمونة برهن أو تأمين
أو إمتياز على عقار

المادة (444) –

إذا حصل توزيع ثمن العقارات قبل توزيع ثمن المنقولات أو حصل التوزيعان معاً فالدائنون الحائزون إمتيازاً أو تاميناً أو تأميناً أو رهناً عقارياً الذين لم يستوفوا كل دينهم من ثمن العقارات يشتركون على نسبة الباقي لهم مع الدائنين العاديين في توزيع الأموال المختصة بكتلة الدائنين بشرط أن تكون ديونهم محققة بالإجراءات المقررة فيما سبق .

المادة (445) –

إذا اجري توزيع واحد أو أكثر للنقود الحاصلة من ثمن المنقولات قبل توزيع ثمن العقارات فإن الدائنين الحائزين إمتيازاً أو رهناً عقارياً أو المحقق ديونهم يشتركون في التوزيع على نسبة مجموع ديونهم مع الإحتفاظ عند الإقتضاء بما يلزمهم رده عملاً بالمواد التالية .

المادة (446) –

1- يعد بيع العقارات أو إجراء التصفية النهائية لحساب الدائنين ذوي الإمتياز أو الرهن أو التأمين العقاري بحسب ترتيب درجاتهم لا يجوز لمن كان منهم مستحقاً بحسب درجته أن يستوفي كل دينه من ثمن العقارات المرهونة وأن يقبض ما يصيبه من توزيع أثمانها إلا بعد حسم ما استوفاه من كتلة الدائنين العاديين .
2- أما المبالغ التي تحسم على هذا الوجه فلا تبقى لكتلة الدائنين ذوي الرهون أو التأمينات العقارية بل ترد الى كتلة الدائنين العاديين الذين تقتطع هذه المبالغ لمصلحتهم .


المادة (447) –

الدائنون الحائزون رهنا أو تأميناً عقارياً الذين لا يوفي لهم نصيبهم في توزيع ثمن العقارات إلا جزءاً من دينهم فتتبع فيما يختص بهم الأحكام التالية :-

أ – تحدد نهائياً حقوقهم في المال المخصص لكتلة الدائنين العاديين على قدر المبالغ التي تبقى واجبة لهم بعد حسم نصيبهم في توزيع ثمن العقارات .
ب- اما ما أخذوه زيادة على هذا القدر في التوزيع السابق فيحسم من نصيبهم في ثمن العقارات ويرد إلى كتلة الديون العادية .

المادة (448) –

يعتبر الدائنون الذين لم يصبهم شيء من توزيع ثمن العقارات دائنين عاديين ويخضعون بهذه الصفه لآثار الصلح وجميع الإجراءات المختصة بكتلة الديون العادية .




5- حقوق زوجة المفلس

المادة (449) –

1- إذا افلس الزوج تسترد الزوجة عيناً العقارات والمنقولات التي تثبت أنها كانت مالكة لها قبل الزواج وكذلك الأموال التي آلت إليها بلا عوض في اثناء مدة الزواج .
2- ويحق لها أيضاً أن تسترد العقارات التي اشترتها في اثناء مدة زواجها بنقود آلت إليها على الوجه المتقدم بشرط أن ينص عقد الشراء بصراحة على بيان إستعمال النقود وأن تثبت الزوجة مصدرها .

المادة (450) –

فيما خلا الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثانية من المادة السابقة تحسب الأموال التي أحرزتها الزوجة بعوض في أثناء مدة الزواج مشتراة بنقود زوجها .
ويجب أن تضم الى موجودات التفليسة إلا إذا قدمت الزوجة برهاناً على العكس .


المادة (451) –

إذا أوفت الزوجة ديوناً لحساب زوجها قامت القرينة القانونية على أنها أوفت هذه الديون من مال زوجها ما لم يقم الدليل على عكس ذلك .


المادة (452) –

إذا كان الزوج تاجراً في وقت عقد الزواج أو كان عندئذ بلا حرفة أخرى معينة ثم صار تاجراً في خلال السنة نفسها فإن العقارات التي كان يملكها في وقت الزواج أو آلت إليه بالارث أو بالهبة بين الأحياء أو بالوصية تكون وحدها خاضعة للتأمين الجبري لضمان حقوق وديون الزوجة .

المادة (453) –

1- إن المرأة التي كان زوجها تاجراً في وقت عقد الزواج أو كان عندئذ بلا حرفة أخرى معينة ثم صار تاجراً في خلال السنة التي تلي عقد الزواج لا يحق لها أن تقيم اية دعوى على التفليسة من أجل المنافع المنصوص عليها في صك الزواج .
2- وفي هذه الحالة لا يحق للدائنين أن يحتجوا من جهتهم بالمنافع التي منحتها الزوجة لزوجها في الصك المذكور .
3- وتبطل أيضاً الهبات الممنوحة بين الزوجين في أثناء (مدة الزواج) .

الباب الثالث

إجراءات المحاكمة البسيطة

المادة (454) –

إذا تبين من الميزانية التي يقدمها المفلس أو من معلومات تالية ان موجودات التفليسة لا تجاوز مائتين وخمسين ديناراً وظهر أن المعدل الذي يراد توزيعه لا يمكن أن يجاوز عشرة في المئة جاز للمحكمة اما من تلقاء نفسها واما بناء على طلب الدائنين ان تأمر بتطبيق الإجراءات البسيطة على التفليسة .

المادة (455) –

تختلف الإجراءات البسيطة عن الإجراءات العادية في الأمور الآتية :-

أ – تخفض إلى النصف المواعيد المعينة لإبراز إسناد الدين وللإعتراض أو الإستئناف وغيرها من المواعيد المنصوص عليها في المواد 324 و 338 و 374 و 391 و 404 من هذا القانون وإذا كان الميعاد خمسة عشر يوماً فيخفض إلى ثمانية أيام .
ب- لا توضع الاختام .
ج- لا يعين مراقبون .
د- يتولى القاضي المنتدب فصل المنازعات التي تقام في شأن الديون مع الإحتفاظ بحق الإستئناف عند الإقتضاء لدى محكمة الإستئناف .
هـ- يحق للقاضي المنتدب أن يجيز كل المصالحات .
و- لا يجري إلا توزيع واحد للنقود .
ز- يقوم القاضي المنتدب بحسم المنازعات المتعلقة بحساب وكيل التفليسة ومخصصاته

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الرابع

الإفلاس التقصيري أو الإحتيالي

المادة (456) –

تنظر المحاكم الجزائية في جرائم الإفلاس التقصيري أو الإحتيالي بناء على طلب وكلاء التفليسة أو أي شخص من الدائنين أو النيابة العامة وتطبق في هذا الشأن أحكام قانون العقوبات .

المادة (457) –

1- إن نفقات الدعوى التي تقيمها النيابة العامة من أجل إفلاس تقصيري لا يجوز في حال من الأحوال أن توضع على عاتق كتلة الدائنين .
2- في حالة عقد الصلح لا يجوز للخزينة العامة أن تطالب المفلس بما أدته من النفقات إلا بعد إنقضاء المواعيد الممنوحة بمقتضى العقد المذكور .

المادة (458) –

تتحمل كتلة الدائنين نفقات الدعاوى التي يقيمها بإسم الدائنين وكلاء التفليسة عند تبرئة المفلس وتتحمله الخزينة العامة إذا حكم عليه ويبقى لها حق الرجوع على المفلس وفاقا للمادة السابقة .

المادة (459) –

لا يجوز للوكلاء أن يقيموا دعوى من أجل إفلاس تقصيري ولا أن يتخذوا صفة المدعي الشخصي باسم كتلة الدائنين إلا بعد الترخيص لهم بموجب قرار تتخذه أغلبية العدد من الدائنين الحاضرين .

المادة (460) –

تدفع الخزينة العامة نفقات الدعوى الجزائية التي يقيمها أحد الدائنين إذا حكم على المفلس ويدفعها المدعي الشخصي إذا برأت ساحة المفلس .


المادة (461) –

1- لا يجوز في حال من الأحوال أن نفقات دعوى الإفلاس الإحتيالي على عاتق كتلة الدائنين .
2- وإذا أخذ دائن أو عدة دائنين صفة المدعي الشخصي فإن النفقات في حالة البراءة تبقى على عاتقهم .


المادة (462) –

في دعاوى الإفلاس الإحتيالي أو التقصيري يفصل القضاء الجزائي حتى في حالة التبرئة بالأمور الآتية :

أ – يقضي من تلقاء نفسه بإعادة جميع الأموال والحقوق والأسهم المختلسة بطريقة إحتيالية إلى كتلة الدائنين .
ب- يحكم بما يطلب من بدل العطل والضرر ويعين مبلغه في الحكم الذي يصدره .

المادة (463) –

1- يعتبر باطلا بالنسبة إلى جميع الأشخاص بما فيهم المفلس كل إتفاق يعقد بين أحد الدائنين والمفلس أو أي شخص آخر على منافع خاصة ينالها الدائن مقابل تصويته في هيئات التفليسة أو ينجم عنه نفع خاص يناله الدائن من موجودات المفلس .
2- ويجب على الدائن أن يرجع النقود والمبالغ التي حصل عليها بمقتضى هذه الإتفاقات إلى من تعود له قانوناً .

المادة (464) –

1- لا يترتب على الدعوى الجزائية المقامة من أجل الإفلاس التقصيري أو الإحتيالي أي تعديل في القواعد العادية المختصة بإدارة التفليسة .
2- يلزم الوكلاء في هذه الحال أن يسلموا إلى النيابة العامة جميع السندات والصكوك والأوراق والمعلومات التي تطلب منهم .

المادة (465) –

1- للوكلاء الحق في أن يطلعوا متى شاءوا على المستندات والصكوك والأوراق التي يسلمونها إلى القضاء الجزائي .
2- ويجوز لهم أن يأخذوا منها خلاصات أو أن يطلبوا نسخاً رسمية منها فيرسلها إليهم الكاتب .
3- أما المستندات والصكوك والأوراق التي لم يصدر أمر بالإحتفاظ بها فتسلم بعد الحكم إلى الوكلاء مقابل سند إيصال .


الباب الخامس

إعادة الإعتبار

المادة (466) –

1- بعد مرور عشر سنوات على إعلان الإفلاس يستعيد المفلس إعتباره حكما بدون أن يقوم بأية معاملة إذا لم يكن مقصراً أو محتالاً .
2- إن إستعادة الإعتبار على هذا المنوال لا يمكن أن يمس وظائف الوكلاء إذا كانت مهمتهم لم تنته ولا حقوق الدائنين إذا كانت ذمة المفلس لم تبرأ تماماً .

المادة (467) –

1- يعاد الإعتبار حتما الى المفلس الذي أوفى جميع المبالغ المترتبة عليه من رأس مال وفائدة ونفقات .
2- ولا يجوز مطالبته بالفائدة عن مدة تزيد على خمس سنوات .
3- ويشترط في إعادة الإعتبار لشريك في شركة أشخاص وقعت في الإفلاس أن يثبت أنه أوفى وفاقا لما تقدم ذكره الحصة التي تعود عليه من ديون الشركة وأن يكن قد حصل على صلح خاص .
4- إذا إختفى أحد الدائنين أو عدة منهم أو غابوا أو رفضوا قبول الوفاء فيودع المبلغ الواجب لهم المصرف المجاز له قبول امانات الدولة ويعد إثبات هذا الإيداع بمثابة سند إيصال .

المادة (468) –

تجوز إعادة الإعتبار للمفلس المعروف بأمانته :-

أ – إذا كان قد أوفى تماماً الاقساط التي وعد بها في عقد الصلح الذي حصل عليه ويطبق حكم هذه الفقرة على الشريك في شركة أشخاص تقرر إفلاسها وحصل على صلح خاص من الدائنين .
ب- إذا اثبت المفلس أن الدائنين أبرأوا ذمته ابراء تاماً من ديونه أو وافقوا بالإجماع على إعادة إعتباره .

المادة (469) –

1- يرفع طلب إعادة الإعتبار إلى النائب العام في منطقة المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم بالإفلاس وتضم إليه إسناد الإيصال والأوراق المثبتة .
2- يحيل النائب العام جميع الأوراق إلى المحكمة التي أعلنت الإفلاس ويكلفها التحقيق عن صحة الوقائع المعروضة .




المادة (470) –

يرسل كاتب المحكمة بكتاب مضمون علماً بطلب إعادة الإعتبار ، إلى كل من الدائنين المثبتة ديونهم على التفليسة أو المعترف بهم في قرار قضائي لاحق ولم توف لهم ديونهم بتمامها .

المادة (471) –

1- لكل دائن لم يحصل على المعدل المقرر له في عقد الصلح أو لم يبرئ ذمة مدينة إبراء تاما الحق في أن يعترض على إعادة الإعتبار بإستدعاء بسيط يقدم إلى قلم المحكمة مع الأوراق المثبتة في ميعاد شهر من تاريخ إرسال العلم إليه .
2- وللدائن المعترض أن يتدخل في المحاكمة التي تجري لإعادة الإعتبار .


المادة (472) –

1- بعد إنقضاء الميعاد تحال إلى النائب العام الذي رفع إليه الطلب ، نتيجة التحقيقات المنصوص عليها فيما سبق بالإعتراضات المقدمة من الدائنين .
2- وهو يحيلها مع رأيه المعلل إلى المحكمة .

المادة (473) –

1- تدعو المحكمة عند الإقتضاء طالب إعادة الإعتبار والمعترضين وتسمع وجاهياً أقوالهم في غرفة المذاكرة .
2- ويجوز لكل واحد منهم أن يستعين بمحام .
3- وفي حالة وفاء الديون بتمامها تكتفي المحكمة بالتحقق من صحة المستندات المبرزة فإذا رأتها منطبقة على القانون أمرت بإعادة الإعتبار .
4- وإذا كانت إعادة الإعتبار إختيارية تقدر المحكمة ظروف القضية .
5- ثم يصدر الحكم في جلسة علنية .
6- يبلغ الحكم إلى المستدعى وإلى الدائنين المعترضين والنائب العام ولهؤلاء الحق في إستئناف الحكم في ميعاد 15 يوما من تاريخ تبليغه إليهم .
7- وبعد التدقيق تفصل محكمة الإستئناف في القضية وفاقا للإجراءات المنصوص عليها فيما تقدم ولا يقبل القرار الذي تصدره أي طريق من طرق الطعن .

المادة (474) –

1- إذا رد الطلب فلا يمكن العودة إليه إلا بعد مرور سنة .
2- وإذا قبل الطلب ادرج الحكم الصادر من محكمة البداية أو الإستئناف في سجل محكمة التفليسة والمحكمة التي يقيم في منطقتها المستدعي .
3- ويرسل ايضاً هذا الحكم إلى النائب العام الذي تلقى طلب إعادة الإعتبار فيأمر بالإشارة إليه في السجل المختص .
4- ويسجل أيضاً هذا الحكم في سجل التجارة .

المادة (475) –

لا يجوز إعادة الإعتبار التجاري إلى المفلسين الذين حكم عليهم بالإفلاس الإحتيالي أو بسرقة أو إحتيال أو إساءة أمانة إلا إذا كانوا قد حصلوا على إعادة الإعتبار الجزائي .

المادة (476) –

يجوز إعادة الإعتبار للمفلس بعد وفاته .



المادة (477) –

تخضع الشركات المرخصة أو المسجلة بمقتضى قانون الشركات الساري المفعول إلى إجراءات التصفية والفسخ الواردة فيه . كما تخضع الشركات المدنية الأخرى إلى قواعد التصفية الواردة في القانون المدني .

المادة (478) –

لمجلس الوزراء بموافقة جلالة الملك ان يصدر الأنظمة اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون .

المادة (479) –

1- يلغى إعتباراً من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون :-
أ (1) – قانون التجارة العثماني الصادر في 8 شعبان سنة 1266 وذيله المؤرخ 9 شوال سنة 1276 وقانون المعاملات الإفلاسية الصادر في 21 جمادي الآخرة سنة 1323 وقانون الشيك الصادر في 24 جمادي الأول سنة 1332 وكافة التعديلات الطارئة عليها .
ب (2) – قانون البوالص والشيكات الفلسطيني والتعديلات الطارئة عليه .
ج (3)- قانون السماسرة الفلسطيني .
د (4)- قانون الإفلاس الفلسطيني .
هـ - جميع الأحكام الأخرى المخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون .


(1) عدل قانون التجارة العثماني أثناء سريانه بموجب القانون المعدل لقانون التجارة البرية العثماني رقم 8 لسنة 1950 المنشور في الصفحة 86 من العدد 1012 من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1/3/1950 المعلن عن مصادقة مجلس الأمة عليه بموجب الإعلان المنشور في الصفحة 574 من العدد 1038 من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1/10/1950م .
أما الذيل الرابع لقانون التجارة العثماني (قانون شركات الضمان) الصادر بتاريخ 21 جمادي الآخرة سنة 1323 فقد نشر مع باب (تأمين) .
كما نص قانون تعديل قانون أصول المحاكمات الحقوقية رقم 31 لسنة 1946 المنشور في العدد الممتاز رقم 880 من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 25/12/1946 على إلغاء نظام أصول المحاكمات التجارية العثماني الصادر بتاريخ 10 ربيع الآخر سنة 1278هـ
(2) نشر قانون البوالص (الفلسطيني) تحت الباب (10) من مجموعة قوانين فلسطين وقد عدل أثناء سريانه بموجب قانون البوالص (المعدل) رقم 10 لسنة 1945 المنشور في الصفحة 69 من الملحق رقم (1) للعدد 1400 من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 2 نيسان سنة 1945م .
(3) نشر قانون الوسطاء (الفلسطيني) تحت الباب (11) من مجموعة قوانين فلسطين .
(4) نشر قانون الإفلاس (الفلسطيني) لسنة 1936 في الملحق رقم (1) للعدد 566 من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 24/1/1936 وقد عدل أثناء سريانه بموجب قانون الإفلاس (المعدل) رقم (1) لسنة 1942 المنشور في الصفحة (1) من الملحق رقم (1) للعدد 1168 الممتاز من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ 13 شباط 1942 كما نشرت أصول المحاكمات في قضايا الإفلاس لسنة 1936 في الملحق رقم (2) للعدد 662 الممتاز من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 15 آب 1936 وعدلت أثناء سريانها بموجب التعديلات التالية:
- أصول المحاكمات في قضايا الإفلاس (المعدلة) لسنة 1937 المنشورة في الصفحة 177 من الملحق رقم (2) للعدد 670 من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 4 آذار 1937م .
- أصول المحاكمات في قضايا الإفلاس (المعدل) (نمرة 2) لسنة 1937 المنشور في الصفحة 1055 من الملحق رقم (2) للعدد 742 من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 9 كانون الأول 1937م .
- أصول المحاكمات في قضايا الإفلاس (المعدلة) لسنة 1938 المنشور في الصفحة 1738 من الملحق رقم (2) للعدد 843 من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 24 تشرين الثاني 1938م .
- أصول المحاكمات في قضايا الإفلاس (المعدل) لسنة 1939 المنشورة في الصفحة 339 من الملحق رقم (2) للعدد 879 من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 13 نيسان 1939م .
- أصول المحاكمات في قضايا الإفلاس (المعدلة) لسنة 1941 المنشورة في الصفحة 245 من الملحق (2) للعدد 1076 من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 6 شباط 1941م .
- أصول المحاكمات في قضايا الإفلاس (المعدلة) لسنة 1947 المنشورة في الملحق (2) من الوقائع الفلسطينية لسنة 1947م .


2- رغم إلغاء القوانين المذكورة :

أ – تعتبر صحيحة الدعاوي والإجراءات التي بدئ بها قبل العمل بهذا القانون والتي جرت بصورة صحيحة وفق القوانين السابقة على أن تسري بقدر الإمكان أحكام هذا القانون على تلك الدعاوى والإجراءات من المرحلة التي وصلت إليها يوم العمل به .
ب- تخضع صحة العقود والأوراق والدفاتر التجارية التي وضعت قبل العمل بهذا القانون إلى أحكام القوانين التي جرت في ظلها .
ج- لا تتأثر بهذا الإلغاء الحقوق التي نشأت أو الإلتزامات التي تترتب بمقتضى القوانين الملغاة ، وقبل العمل بالقانون الحالي .
د- تسري النصوص الواردة في هذا القانون حول التقادم على كل تقادم لم يكتمل وقت العمل بالقانون على أن النصوص الملغاة هي التي تسري على المسائل المتعلقة ببدء التقادم ووقفه وإنقطاعه وذلك عن المدة السابقة على العمل بهذا القانون .
وإذا حدد هذا القانون مدة تقادم أقصر مما كان محدداً في القوانين الملغاة سرت المدة الجديدة من وقت العمل بهذا القانون ولو كانت المدة القديمة قد بدأت قبل ذلك .
وأما إذا كان الباقي من المدة التي تصت عليها القوانين الملغاة أقصى من المدة التي حددها هذا القانون فإن التقادم بتم بإنقضاء هذا الباقي .
هـ- توفق أوضاع التجار ودفاترهم وسجلهم التجاري بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون والأنظمة الصادرة بموجبه خلال مدة أقصاها اربعة أشهر من تاريخ العمل به .


المادة (480) –

رئيس الوزراء والوزراء مكلفون بتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون .

8/3/1966


الحسين بن طلال

----------

